# Was wäre eure Lösung, um die Wartezeit der DD zu verkürzen?



## Kyrador (7. April 2011)

Servus,

aufgrund dieser News ( http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Patch-41-Extra-Belohnungen-fuer-kuerzere-Dungeonfinder-Wartezeiten-Pets-Mounts-und-mehr-819270/ ) und den entsprechenden Kommentaren wäre es doch mal interessant zu überlegen, wie ihr die hohen Wartezeiten der Schadensverursacher reduzieren würdet.

Eine Idee von mir würde darin bestehen, die *heroischen *Instanzen (und nur die, nicht die normalen Level-Instanzen) von fünf auf sieben oder acht Spieler zu erhöhen, wobei die entsprechenden neuen Plätze nur für DD vorgesehen sind. Sprich: man hätte dann fünf oder sechs DD-Plätze, was die Wartezeiten zumindest um die Hälfte reduzieren sollte (in der Theorie). Die HP-Pools der entsprechenden Mobs und Bosse sollten leicht anpassbar sein, der Schaden müsste höchstens für AE-Fähigkeiten korrigiert werden, damit die Heiler nicht vor unmögliche Aufgaben gestellt werden.

So, jetzt seid ihr dran


----------



## Virikas (7. April 2011)

Wozu eine Lösung suchen, wo kein problem existiert?

Entweder ich nutze die Bequemlichkeit, dass mir ein Tool eine Gruppe zusammenstellt, nehme dafür aber länger Wartezeiten in Kauf (als Heiler warte ich übrigens auch bis zu 30 Minuten..) 

oder

ich machs etwas unbequemer und suche meine Gruppe via Chat / Gilde und hab dafür drastisch kürzere Wartezeiten. Gildenintern bei uns quasi instant, egal ob DD, Heiler oder Tank...

Somit: Kein Problem vorhanden --> Keine Lösung notwendig


----------



## Cavulon (7. April 2011)

Seh ich genauso.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass es zuwenig Tanks gibt, aber beim Verhalten mancher Spieler, hab ich als Tank auch keine Lust mehr rnd zu gehen, wenn ich lieber mit meiner Gilde gehe. Von daher sollten sich die DDs nicht unnötig aufregen 

Und da mein Tank nur mein 2. Char is, sind mir Pets/Mounts völlig egal, weswegen sich meine Einstellung zu Rnd Inis auch nicht ändern wird.

Kurzum, die Lösung liegt beim Verhalten der DDs !! (Ich weiß, etwas plakativ, aber 90% meiner rnd Erfahrungen bestätigen das..)


----------



## Benon (7. April 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> aufgrund dieser News ( http://www.buffed.de...nd-mehr-819270/ ) und den entsprechenden Kommentaren wäre es doch mal interessant zu überlegen, wie ihr die hohen Wartezeiten der Schadensverursacher reduzieren würdet.
> 
> ...



Aber hey, ich muss sagen das ich deine Idee gar nich mal schlecht finde =)
Mehr DD-Plätze würde die Wartezeit wahrscheinlich wirklich reduzieren, allerdings müsste man dann auch mehr von den Spielern erwarten können, Tanks und Heiler bräuchten ne bessere Ausrüstung um die längeren Fightzeiten und/oder den Schaden zu überstehen.
Wäre wahrscheinlich eine etwas größere Änderung an der Spielmechanik und vor allem würde es wie immer auf genörgel stoßen, aber den Ansatz finde ich gut


----------



## Kwatamehn (7. April 2011)

Also die vorgeschlagene Lösung wäre wohl ziemlich schwer umzusetzen - dazu sind zu viele Mechaniken auf die Spieleranzahl abgestimmt.

Auch allein vom Platz her, stell dir 7-8 Spieler auf teils eingeschränkten Raum vor, die alle möglichen (AoE-)Spells mit was weiss ich was für grafischen Effekten zünden - wäre kaum der Übersichtlichkeit dienlich.


Ich find die Zeit schon ok so wie sie ist - ich hab als DD bislang nie mehr als 30min gewartet - eher so im Bereich ~ 22min.


Und bevor es das Tool gab, war die Wartezeit auch nicht weniger - eher höher. Da war man oft zu 2-3-4. in der Gruppe und suchte ewig verzweifelt nach Tank oder Heal, oft kam dann einer,
dann war es aber für wen anderen wieder zu spät usw. Ich glaub das war vielen zu mühsam, so dass sie sich noch weniger die Mühe machten Random zu suchen.


Heute ist es doch hoch komfortabel, man meldet sich an,,acht ein paar Dailys, schwupps wird in Ini geportet, ist man fertig, schwups ist man dort wo man war und macht nahtlos weiter.


Wie gesagt, Gegensatz dazu früher: im /2 od. /4 mühsam nach Gruppe suchen(nur auf eigenem Realm wohlgemerkt!).Ev. vermehrt mit Abneigungen leben müssen (Jäger nehm ich nicht mit), questen/Dailys nebenbei waren eher mühsam,
dann mussten zumindest einige zur Ini reiten/fliegen zum porten (od. man hatte Hexer dabei) und nachher wieder dorthin wo man Dailys machen wollte.


Alles in allem spart man sich mit jetzigem System maaaaasig Zeit gegenüber früher.


----------



## Peloquin (7. April 2011)

Meine Lösung war ganz einfach,

85er DK Tank
80er Krieger Tank
85er Palatank
85er Druidentank

den Rest findest du auf meiner privaten HP www.wartezeitwtfwasistdasdenn.de

btw. wir wäre es mit erhöhten Accountgebühren für leute die nur DDs spielen? Dann spielen mehr Tanks weil sie keinen Bock haben DD zu spielen aber dennoch prügeln wollen xD

Mal ehrlich diese ständige Wälzerei von Sachverhalten die Du selbst nem 3 Jährigen plausibel erklären kannst find ich so lächerlich das es fast schon wieder Spaß macht jedesmal irgend eine gequirlte Scheiße dazu zu schreiben.

Ganz einfaches Prinzip: 

Element Tank = Summe 5
Element Heiler = Summe 15
Element Damagedealer = Summe 100

Gruppe = 1 Tank + 1 Heiler + 3 DD

Wir können also sagen:

5 Gruppe können gebildet werden bleiben über

10 Heiler 
85 Damagedealer

Und jetzt nochmal die Frage von Dir: Was wäre eine Lösung um die Wartezeit der DD zu verkürzen.

Ich meine das ist genauso ne Frage wie: Was könnte man machen das Blei nicht schwer ist.

Wenn Du einen begrenzten Vorrat einer bestimmten Rolle im Spiel hast, dann muss der Rest sich halt entscheiden

1. Wir spielen jetzt auch Tank
2. Wir gehen Tanks vielleicht mal mit unserer Spackerei nicht so auf die Eier sonst haben wir im o. g. Beispiel irgendwann nur noch einen Tank und müssten dann am Ende auweihaaaa mal selbst zugeben das wir durch unser dämliches: ey lol alta isch gestern murat scholo ey er nee lass aldi - selbst das Wasser abgegraben haben. Dann kommt nämlich wieder das geheule ojeeee wein mimimimi ich muss immer so lange warte im Suche Gruppe Channel. Tja gestern noch hat mir son toller Dk der genau mit den Worten in die Gruppe kam: Boah endlich 50 Minuten gewartet, noch nen Tankitem weggerollt und glaubst Du ernsthaft den Leuten macht es dann noch Spaß?

Du kannst nix machen Du kannst höchstens wie jetzt im nächsten Patch passieren wird:

A. Versuchen die Logik die hinter der Bildung einer Gruppe steht zu optimieren (um vielleicht 10 - 15 Minuten rauszuholen)
B. Für die DDs entsprechend höhere Anreize schaffen (Mounts in Beuteln u.s.w.) 

Das führt dann aber wieder dazu, das Tanks und Heiler sich fragen: Wir machen die Drecksarbeit und son SpackenDD sahnt jetzt fett die Items ab - alles klaro dann mach ich jetzt auch nur noch DD <-- so sieht mein Plan nämlich aus, weil ich find Mounts wirklich geil.

Fazit und Kern meiner Aussage <-- bevor wieder jemand meint ich hole zu weit aus. Wenn Du 100 Euro hast, kannst du nur 100 Euro ausgeben. Wenn Du 5 Tanks hast können nur 5 Tanks tanken. Hast du aber A: eine maximal Menge an Gruppenmitglieder die fix steht und B: Die o. g. Mengen die Du zur Bewältigung eines Dungeons brauchst befindest du dich in einem? richtig Dilema!

Viel Spaß

Gruß

Peloquin


----------



## Gingery (7. April 2011)

Gute Gilde suchen und Teamplay leben!

Am Ende geht es in einem teamorientierten MMORPG genau darum. Ich habe als DD in einer weniger teamorientierten Gilde auch ausgiebig den Dungeonbrowser/Handelschannel genutzt und mich über die Wartezeiten geärgert, aber heute, in einer Top-Gilde ist das alles kein Thema mehr und es macht auch noch viel mehr Spaß, gemeinsam durch Instanzen/Raids zu ziehen.

Ich gebe zu, der Weg eine solche Gilde zu finden kostet Zeit und erfordert auch die eigene Anpassungsfähigkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft, wird aber mit einer Menge Spaß mehr als belohnt.


----------



## pastranora (7. April 2011)

Die Einfachste Antwort ist man löscht 80% der dd's von den servern. Dann findne die 20% extrem schnell ne gruppe


----------



## Muh-Q (7. April 2011)

Wenn es extra Belohnungen für Tanks gibt, viel Spaß mit den ganzen Tankklassen die einfach ein Schild anziehen bzw. Präsenz wechseln und sich in DD-Gear als Tank anmelden. Jetzt gibts ja schon solche Experten, um die Wartezeit zu umgehen.

Zusätzlich ist das mal wieder ein Fix für ein Problem das nicht existiert. Wenn ich mit einem DD in eine Hero will frag ich in der Gilde und innerhalb von 5min steh ich in der HC.


----------



## wronny (7. April 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Wozu eine Lösung suchen, wo kein problem existiert?


Es soll auch kleine Gilden geben, die gerade so einen 10 Spieler Raid zusammen bekommen und nicht immer jemand online ist.
Oder Spieler, die, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht in eine Gilde wollen.
Selbige haben durch das neue - ach so "tolle" Gildensystem schon genug Nachteile.
Bei uns kann die Suche im /2 auch schon mal gerne 30-40 min dauern, was kaum schneller ist als eine Suche im SNG-Tool.
Nur weil es auf deinem Server / in deiner Gilde so fix geht, heißt es nicht, dass dieses Problem gar nicht existiert.



Cavulon schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass es zuwenig Tanks gibt, aber beim Verhalten mancher Spieler, hab ich als Tank auch keine Lust mehr rnd zu gehen, wenn ich lieber mit meiner Gilde gehe. Von daher sollten sich die DDs nicht unnötig aufregen



Mit dem letzten Satz scherst du alle Spieler, die eine DPS Skillung spielen, unnötig über einen Kamm.
Denn diejenigen, die sich in den Zufallsgruppen angemessen benehmen, haben sehr wohl ein recht sich aufzuregen.

Zumal es, prozentual betrachtet, genauso viele Tanks und Heiler gibt, die sich daneben benehmen. 
Da es aber drei DPS Plätze pro Gruppe gibt, ist es nicht verwunderlich, diese mit einer größeren absoluten Häufigkeit anzutreffen.
--------------------

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Es ist schön, dass Blizzard sich kümmert, aber deren Umsetzung ist für die Spielwirtschaft mal wieder nicht optimal.
Da sie mit den Edelsteinen und Fläschchen die Nachfrage senken und so die Preise noch weiter fallen.
Zusätzliches Gold sticht in eine ähnliche Kerbe: Es verstärkt das Ungleichgewicht zwischen den Spielern.

Die Sache mit den Pets hingegen ist ganz OK, wobei die im Artikel genannten Pets alle käuflich zu erwerben sind, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Wenn die Mounts mindestens genauso selten in dem Beutel zu finden sind, wie jeweils beim entsprechenden Boss, kann man damit Leben.
Die genannten Bosso kalt zu stellen, sollte aktuell kein Problem mehr darstellen von daher...

--------------------
Kyradors Vorschlag kam mir auch schon in den Sinn.
Man könnte natürlich auch - vereinzelt - Instanzen designen, deren Bosse keinen Tank, keinen Heiler oder keinen von beiden benötigen.

Dennoch ist die Idee von Blizzard gar nicht so schlecht.
Wobei ich in dem Beutel, eher Alte Rezepte und Marken für Ruf bei älteren Fraktionen gesehen hätte, als den Inhalt den Blizzard vorsieht


----------



## ctullhu (7. April 2011)

mehr tanks und heiler erstellen und nicht immer nur dps-rubbeln wollen. ich fluche mit meinem dd jedesmal und logge dann doch auf priester oder tank, wo ich binnen sekunden drin bin.
wobei ich meinen vorrednern recht geben muss: bei dem ton, der da teilweise in randoms herrscht, kann es sein, dass ich nach dem ersten run den tank oder heiler wegpacke und shogun 2 spiele


----------



## RedShirt (7. April 2011)

Die Motivationsidee ist gut - und vermutlich wirklich das einzige, um jemanden der tanken könnte zum tanken zu "überreden".

Bin kein Mountfarmer, aber wenn mans mit Daily / 7-Weekly HCs kombinieren kann - da tank ich dann auch.

Gildenintern  ist ja egal woher die Leute kommen.

Notfalls macht man für /rnd dann wirklich Farmruns... also für den Beutel, der ja bei *jeder* Ini am Ende dabei ist.

Wobei sie ja auch doppelt Mounts dann in den Beutel packen, also die man schon hat   ich seh schon Leute mit Tränen in den Augen Anzu wegwerfen.


----------



## Nimbe (7. April 2011)

Ganz einfach ne Gilde suchen.

Hab mit meinem Hunter in der Gilde nen fixen Raidstammplatz und wenn ich im GIldenchannel für rndm hero suche ist immer ein Heal oder Tank dabei. dann wartet man nur noch 10 minuten und in der Zeit kann man kochdaily machen oder andere Dailys^^

Man muss die Wartezeit nicht stur in Og absitzen man kann die Zeit nützen um mat zu farmen dailys zu machen oder einfach chillig nebenbei fernseh gucken^^


----------



## General Crime (7. April 2011)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Du kannst nix machen Du kannst höchstens wie jetzt im nächsten Patch passieren wird:
> 
> A. Versuchen die Logik die hinter der Bildung einer Gruppe steht zu optimieren (um vielleicht 10 - 15 Minuten rauszuholen)
> B. Für die DDs entsprechend höhere Anreize schaffen (Mounts in Beuteln u.s.w.)
> ...



gruß zurück aber DD bekommen nix sondern Tanks und Heiler!


----------



## Kwatamehn (7. April 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> Es soll auch kleine Gilden geben, die gerade so einen 10 Spieler Raid zusammen bekommen und nicht immer jemand online ist.
> Oder Spieler, die, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht in eine Gilde wollen.
> Selbige haben durch das neue - ach so "tolle" Gildensystem schon genug Nachteile.
> Bei uns kann die Suche im /2 auch schon mal gerne 30-40 min dauern, was kaum schneller ist als eine Suche im SNG-Tool.
> Nur weil es auf deinem Server / in deiner Gilde so fix geht, heißt es nicht, dass dieses Problem gar nicht existiert.




Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, war das "Problem" früher aber weitaus gravierender - es hat viel mehr Zeit und Aufwand gekostet ne Gruppe zusammen zu bekommen und dann in die Ini zu kommen und wieder zurück.

Da ist es heute purer Luxus, und ich frage mich ernsthaft was an 30min so schlimm ist.....da kann man genug nebenbei erledigen.


Wer nur wegen Inis/Raid spielt, und da auch zu gew. Zeiten unbedingt spielen will und keinesfalls warten - der sollte sich einer für ihn passenden Gilde umsehen.

Was das neue Gildensystem für Nachteile bringen soll, konnte ich bislang nicht rausfinden.....verhindert für niemanden ein wechseln - bis auf ein paar wenige Belohnungen die man nur mit ehrfürchtigen Ruf bekommt,
hat man eigentlich kaum Nachteile.

Im Gegenteil - gerade auch Leute die sich nicht verpflichten wollen bei best. Aktionen mitmachen zu müssen, Forum,Raids anmelden,DKP, ev. Gildenspenden,usw,usf.  bringt es sogar Vorteile:

Es gibt jetzt - zumindest auf meinem Realm - einige Gilden mit wahnsinnig viel Membern, die aber nur ne Zweckgemeinschaft sind, keine Verpflichtungen, keine eigene HP/Forum, usw,usf.

Dennoch finden sich dann da oft Leute für Inis oder sonst was aber niemand zwingt einen zu was.


----------



## Muh-Q (7. April 2011)

Einfach den Class-change einführen. Ich spiele seit Classic Hexer und hab mit dem entsprechend Ruf, Mounts, Pets, Heldentaten. Allerdings fällt es sehr schwer sowas einfach einzumotten auch wenn ich persönlich inzwischen gern Kriegertank spiele. Könnte ich ähnlich wie beim Fraktionswechsel die Erfolge, Mounts usw. auf meinen Krieger verschieben oder den Hexer durch einen Krieger mit gleichen Daten ersetzen, würde ich sofort den Kriegertank als Main spielen.
So bleibe ich wohl weiter pure DPS.


----------



## Sacrilege (7. April 2011)

Ganz einfach, die Einführung der Tank/Heiler/DD NPCs zum Auffüllen der Gruppe :-)

Mal ehrlich, warum geht man in eine Ini?

a) Aus Spaß an der Sache. Da geht man ohnehin mit Freunden/Gildis und ned mit irgendwelchen Random Vollpfosten.

b) Schnell durch und Punkte holen. Da tut's ein NPC der die fehlende(n) Rolle(n) übernimmt genauso.


----------



## Benon (7. April 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die Einführung der Tank/Heiler/DD NPCs zum Auffüllen der Gruppe :-)
> 
> Mal ehrlich, warum geht man in eine Ini?
> 
> ...



Naja aber wie willst du in programmieren? Wenn Blizzard da eine Vorgabe gibt kann man immer nur genau DIE Taktik durchziehen, egal ob du dafür das Setup/ den Skill hast oder nicht. Wie reagiert ein Bot auf etwas was nicht vorherzusehen ist?
Wo ist dann der Lernfaktor für die Grp?

Wenn du z.b. n Healbot hast und du hast n Hexer der kurz nachm Kampf (oder sogar im Kampf) komplett aderlasst, dass dann eig durch Seelenernte wiederhochheilen will, der Heilbot aber sagt "Shit, Dmg inc" und gegenheilt, dafür der Tank wegstirbt isses nich so toll.

Gibt noch tausende Beispiele wieso eine Rolle (ja, auch eine DD-Rolle) nicht einfach durch ein Bot aufgefüllt werden kann.

Zumindest würde es wahrscheinlich mehr Ärger bringen als mal 30min warten.


----------



## Grobolus (7. April 2011)

Muss sagen, gegen die Blizzard Lösung habe ich nichts, aber es gibt eine möglichkeit, wie man nicht so lange auf Tanks warten muss, diese erfordert allerdings mehrere Ansätze:


a) Schreibt mal wenn ihr am Anfang in der Instanz seit "/p Hi"

b) Wenn der Tank noch umspect / bufft o.ä., rennt nicht zu ersten Mobgruppe und pullt sie womöglich auch noch

c) seht es nicht als Erfolgserlebnis des DD-Daseins die Aggro zu erhalten, sondern diese nicht zu erhalten

d) Supportet den Tank, es ist kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, und bei manchen ist es eventl. auch sec. Spec.
Jäger können Irreführung auch aktiv nutzen sowie Schurken den Schurkenhandel und wenn ein Caster mal nicht am Tank steht und dieser die Agro verliert, macht keinen Schaden drauf das ihr auch sicher die agro habt (siehe Punk c), sondern denkt mal nach ob eure klasse eventl. irgendwo versteckt eine CC-Fähigkeit hat und nutzt diese, wenn jener Mob lustig auf den Heiler ballert.

e) Wartet der Tank 3-5 sek. bevor er eine Mobgruppe pullt, nutzt diese zeit um mal Luft zu holen, vielleicht wartet er ja auf eine Pat oder einen seiner CDs, diese 5 Sek. müssen nicht mit "/p GoGo" gefüllt werden.

f) Wenn Items mit Ausweichwertung/Parrierwertung droppen, fragt doch einfach mal nett "/p Brauchst du Tank Item oder kann ich für sec.", anstelle auf "Bedarf" zu drücken und falls sich wer beschwert die Grp zu verlassen

g) Wenn der Tank ....-Spielt, weist ihn freundlich darauf hin (keine Agro, zu schlechte Rüstung, etc.), erwischt ihr jemanden der gerne Zukünftig Tank sein will, nimmt er sich warscheinlich die Kritik (wenn richig ausgedrückt) zu herzen und arbeitet daran.

h) Wenn der Tank mal einen Wipe verursacht, muss er nicht gleich auf Gnomenniveau hernuntergeputzt werden, esseiden ihr habt noch nie einen Wipe verursacht.


Und vielleicht, so Gott will, ist einer der Tanks, denn ihr dann nicht verscheucht habt der, welcher sich in einer langweiligen WOW-Stunde während ihr auf den Doungonbrowser-INV wartet gerade als Tank anmeldet, und so aktiv eure Wartezeit verkürzt


Achja, das ganze is keine kritik an DDs/Heals, bin ich ja selbst auch, eher eine Feststellung meinerseits, warum viele keine Lust haben als Tank in eine RND-Gruppe zu gehen, und dass schlimme ist das, die meisten Gründe kann man sogar nachvollziehen. 


Gruß


----------



## Grobolus (7. April 2011)

Muh-Q schrieb:


> Einfach den Class-change einführen. Ich spiele seit Classic Hexer und hab mit dem entsprechend Ruf, Mounts, Pets, Heldentaten. Allerdings fällt es sehr schwer sowas einfach einzumotten auch wenn ich persönlich inzwischen gern Kriegertank spiele. Könnte ich ähnlich wie beim Fraktionswechsel die Erfolge, Mounts usw. auf meinen Krieger verschieben oder den Hexer durch einen Krieger mit gleichen Daten ersetzen, würde ich sofort den Kriegertank als Main spielen.
> So bleibe ich wohl weiter pure DPS.



Bitte NICHT!

Durch das schnelle Leveln und die Duale-Talentverteilung gibt es schon so viele Spieler, die von Ihrer Klasse 3-4 Fähigkeiten kennen und der rest einfach im Zauberbuch liegt! Wird jetzt noch lustig hin und her "geswitched" glaube ich werden die Nerven mancher spieler stark beeinflusst. Scheut euch mal um, wieviele Holy-Priester nicht wissen, wie Chakra funktioniert, dass ist erschreckend. Lieber Accountgebundene "Rufsteigerung".

Gerade nochmal genau durchgeleseen, wenn du meinst, dass nur der Ruf/Pets etc. auf einen anderen Charakter welcher bereits 85 ist übertragen werden, ignoriere meine Antwort darauf, dann habe ich es einfach falsch verstanden.


----------



## Peloquin (7. April 2011)

General schrieb:


> gruß zurück aber DD bekommen nix sondern Tanks und Heiler!




Das Stimmt, habs falsch verstanden. Naja ob ich jetzt mehr Tanke weiss ich nicht, aber natürlich sind das wieder Sachen wo sich Tanks nen Ast freuen werden. Naja hab ich immer noch 3 Tanks mit denen ich mounts farmen kann, der Main hat die von MMO Champion angezeigten.

Ich finds halt nur schwer immer wieder per regularien einzugreifen. Aber wann man ehrlich ist muss man in WoW sehr viele Kompromisse eingehen. Ich spiele sicherlich jeden Tag mit Leuten denen ich im RL am liebsten die Fresse eintreten würde. Gerade diese go go typen oder die Alta, Hamma, Krass, Konkret Bushido kanacksprack Olum Döner Zwiebel schwarf möchtegern Bozkurtz

Ich spiel WoW weil ich da hoffe einfach mal nicht auf Leute zu treffen die ihre Identität aufgeben haben und jetzt so sprechen wie migranten es ihnen beigebracht haben <-- ey ich gestern peter kommt die mudda von dem in Raum und haut das Fernseher aus ey ich wft die lol ich bäm die bäm...... Und es gibt einfach zu viele davon. Deshalb fänd ich es super wenn man mal diesen 5 mal Dungeonbesuchdebuff vom Account runter auf den Char brechen könnte. Nur so kann man manchmal diesem menschlichen Abfall entfliehen.

Gruß

Peloquin


----------



## Kwatamehn (7. April 2011)

General schrieb:


> gruß zurück aber DD bekommen nix sondern Tanks und Heiler!



Das stimmt SO nicht ganz.


Die Rolle die am wenigsten vertreten ist und sich dann anmeldet - also theoretisch KÖNNTE es auch ein DD sein - praktisch wird das wohl kaum vorkommen.


----------



## Muh-Q (7. April 2011)

Grobolus schrieb:


> Bitte NICHT!
> 
> Durch das schnelle Leveln und die Duale-Talentverteilung gibt es schon so viele Spieler, die von Ihrer Klasse 3-4 Fähigkeiten kennen und der rest einfach im Zauberbuch liegt! Wird jetzt noch lustig hin und her "geswitched" glaube ich werden die Nerven mancher spieler stark beeinflusst. Scheut euch mal um, wieviele Holy-Priester nicht wissen, wie Chakra funktioniert, dass ist erschreckend. Lieber Accountgebundene "Rufsteigerung".
> 
> Gerade nochmal genau durchgeleseen, wenn du meinst, dass nur der Ruf/Pets etc. auf einen anderen Charakter welcher bereits 85 ist übertragen werden, ignoriere meine Antwort darauf, dann habe ich es einfach falsch verstanden.



Ich wollte mich nicht auf die Art festlegen wie das gemacht wird, aber du hast schon Recht mit deinem Einwand. Also bleibt nur alle Charakterspezifischen Sachen* auf den anderen Char übertragen. Was passiert dann mit dem alten Char? Lvl 85 mit 0 Mounts, 0 Erfolgspunkten usw.?

*
-Erfolge+Heldentaten
-Ruf
-Ehrenhafte Siege
-Mounts
-Pets


----------



## Rollinjo (7. April 2011)

Ich finde man sollte einfach einen Channel machen, in dem nur Leute reinkommen, die sich über den Dungeonbrowser angemeldet haben und der auch nur für die Leute in der Warteschlange gedacht ist. Da könnte man sich besser absprechen und den ein oder anderen überreden nicht als DD sondern als Tank in eine Ini zu gehen.

Würden auch mehr Leute vom gleichen Server zusammenspielen... - ergo man wird für spätere Inis schneller Leute finden (Freundesliste etc) oder es füllt sich die Ignoreliste ins Unermessliche 

Grüße
Rollinjo


----------



## ufzu (7. April 2011)

Man weiß ja noch garnicht genau wie das ganze aussehen wird,denn es könnten nicht nur Tanks und Heiler damit gemeint sein,sondern auch einzelne Klassen an DDs !

Nehmen wir mal an,dass das Tool so aufgebaut wird,das auch die unterschiedlichen Klassen auf die Gruppen aufgeteilt werden.

Wenn das Tool meint,in einer gewissen Konstellation würde noch ein Jäger (bsp) passen,dann wäre dieser somit eine gesuchte Klasse,welche dann auch diese Beutetasche bekommt.

Wie immer erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken bis das ganze in Sack und Tüten ist,denn es kann auch immer noch raus genommen werden.


----------



## CarpoX (7. April 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Bin kein Mountfarmer, aber wenn mans mit Daily / 7-Weekly HCs kombinieren kann - da tank ich dann auch.
> 
> Gildenintern  ist ja egal woher die Leute kommen.



So wie ich das verstanden habe ist es das eben nicht. Die Belohnung gibts nur, wenn man sich solo anmeldet.


Ich habe auch meine geringschätzige Meinung bereits in dem Artikel kund getan. Hier wird versucht ein Problem zu beheben, dass es ehrlich gesagt gar nicht gibt. Warum sollte die Wartezeit der DDs "behoben" werden? Es gehört nunmal u.U. dazu, wenn man die Bequemlichkeit des Dungeonfinders nutzen will.

Wenn dieses Feature tatsächlich online geht wird lediglich folgendes passieren: Plattenträger, die eigentlich DDs sind, wollen sich die Belohnung abgreifen, ziehen einen Schild an oder wechseln die Präsenz und glauben dann, dass sie ein "Tank" seien, was ganz und gar nicht stimmt. Mit nahezu komplettem DD-Gear und keinerlei Erfahrung gehen sie so in eine heroische Instanz.

Das Ende vom Lied? Drei DDs und ein Heiler werden irgendwann ziemlich genervt die Instanz verlassen. Diese vier Leute haben vorerst keine Lust mehr auf den Dungeonfinder und der "Tank" bekommt seine Belohnung nicht - denn die gibt es ja erst bei Abschluss der Instanz.


----------



## Derulu (7. April 2011)

Was meine Lösung wäre?

Meine Lösung wäre, Spielern die zusätzlich zu ihrem normalen Specc einen Tank- oder Heilerspecc haben oder haben könnten, die Nutzung dieser Speccs schmackhafter zu machen...dies geschieht inder Regel am besten mit Belohnungen nach getaner Arbeit...

und Erfolge account- +fraktionsgebunden machen, damit auch Leute die eigentlich rerollen würden einen kleinen Anreiz haben, dies auch zu machen


----------



## Super PePe (7. April 2011)

Gibt ja einige Items
z.B Hammer der erschlagenden Dummheit (heilt alles im umkreis von 2000m instant), Schwert der versiegenden Kommunikation (tötet alles im Umkreis von 2000m instant), Streitkolben des pornösen Loots (selbst critter lassen da epics fallen) und verbindet man diese 3 bekommt man Stab des abgeschnürten¹ Instants, mit dem kann man dann auch solo raiden da er je nach bedarf bots herbeizaubern kann.

¹Anspielung blizzards auf Anglizismen


----------



## RedShirt (7. April 2011)

CarpoX schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe ist es das eben nicht. Die Belohnung gibts nur, wenn man sich solo anmeldet.



Grad gelesen.

Verdammt


----------



## Virikas (7. April 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> Es soll auch kleine Gilden geben, die gerade so einen 10 Spieler Raid zusammen bekommen und nicht immer jemand online ist.
> Oder Spieler, die, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht in eine Gilde wollen.
> Selbige haben durch das neue - ach so "tolle" Gildensystem schon genug Nachteile.
> Bei uns kann die Suche im /2 auch schon mal gerne 30-40 min dauern, was kaum schneller ist als eine Suche im SNG-Tool.
> Nur weil es auf deinem Server / in deiner Gilde so fix geht, heißt es nicht, dass dieses Problem gar nicht existiert.



Tja.. bad luck.. Selbes Prinzip wie eingangs schon von mir gepostet --> entweder .. oder

Entweder Gilde, wo kaum wer on ist und entsprechende Nachteile in Kauf nehmen
oder Gilde deren Onlinezeiten sich mit deinen deckt und die Vorteile mitnehmen, dafür aber möglicherweise nicht mehr mit den RL Kumpels in einer Gilde sein.

Das Problem ist nicht der DF, sondern die Mentalität sich null mit seinen Mitspielern auseinandersetzen zu wollen.

Zum Vorschlag an sich: 
Mal von den Encountermechaniken abgesehen: Noch mehr DDs pro Ini = noch mehr DDs pro Ini die Ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen und anderen auf den Sender gehen. Wird eher dafür sorgen, dass sich noch weniger Tanks und Heiler im LfG Tool anmelden, als dass es irgendwas bringt. Du hast nunmal eine gewisse Quote an Spielern (jeglicher Rolle) die entweder einfach schlecht sind oder hinsichtlich Ihrer Gruppen/Teamfähigkeiten mit dem von Einzellern konkurriert. Daran ändert ein anderes Tank/Heiler/DD Verhältnis in den Inis absolut gar nichts, dafür nimmt aber die absolute Menge an solchen Negativexemplaren pro Instanz einfach zu. Das wäre dann das endgültige K.O. Kriterium, mit keinem meiner 4 Heiler und keinem meiner 3 Tanks und keinem der 7 DDs mehr in eine Random Ini zu gehen. So tu ich mir das ab und zu an und habe bisher meistens Glück gehabt. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich wenn ich als DD mitgehe in keiner Hero unter 10k DPS liege, was immer einen DD kompensieren kann und als Heiler entweder das Equip habe um Fails von DDs auszugleichen oder einen schlechter equipten Tank trotzdem am Leben zu halten oder wenn ich das Equip nicht habe zumindest einen entsprechenden Gildentank bitte zu tanken, damit ich zumindest da schonmal etwas Ruhe hab. Als Tank gehe ich nur mit Gildenheiler rein, da weiß ich wenigstens was mich erwartet


----------



## Zuckerbub (7. April 2011)

Es gibt keine Lösung für DDs ausser selber Tank oder Heiler zu spielen. Ich denke WOW spricht immer noch die jüngere Generation an, und von denen wollen viele diese Rollen nicht spielen. Es liegt wirklich an der Kommunikation in WOW warum diese beiden Rollen so verpöhnt sind, Gott ich tanke wenn möglich selber nur besoffen. Aber egal.


----------



## Launethil (7. April 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> aufgrund dieser News ( http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Patch-41-Extra-Belohnungen-fuer-kuerzere-Dungeonfinder-Wartezeiten-Pets-Mounts-und-mehr-819270/ ) und den entsprechenden Kommentaren wäre es doch mal interessant zu überlegen, wie ihr die hohen Wartezeiten der Schadensverursacher reduzieren würdet.



Schöner Thread und gute Frage. Mir fiele auf die Schnelle auch kein besserer Ansatz ein und ich denke, Blizzard geht mit dem Grundgedanken, Spieler über Belohnungen zu ködern, den richtigen Weg. Ich sehe da grundsätzlich auch keine Bedenken -- schließlich fußt das ganze Spiel auf dem gleichen Konzept. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Wahl der Belohnungen die richtige ist -- aber das wird wohl Erfolg oder Misserfolg des Systems zeigen.

Für viele Spieler ist allerdings der manchmal raue Umgangston in den Instanzen wohl der größte Grund, tanken und heilen sein zu lassen. Die Frage wäre also: Wie kriegt man das in den Griff? Ist es vielleicht doch an der Zeit, Spieler beispielsweise im Anschluss an eine Instanz ihre Mitspieler bewerten zu lassen? Anhand solcher Bewertungen ließe sich das Matchmaking-System vielleicht verfeinern, so dass unerfahrene und erfahrene Spieler ausgeglichener auf die Gruppen verteilt würden. Außerdem ließen sich Dauernörgler und Pöbler eventuell besser aussortieren. Auf der anderen Seite gäbe es extrem viel Spielraum für Missbrauch. Es müsste sehr genau überlegt werden, ab wievielen abgegebenen Bewertungen diese überhaupt auch Einfluss haben. Sehr knifflig.

Eine Idee, die ich in den Kommentaren im offiziellen Forum fand: Die Einführung von NPC-Söldnern für bestimmte Rollen. Für MMOs kein gänzlich unbekanntes Konzept, aber würde man damit nicht komplette Gruppen-Rollen ausrotten? Oder ist die Idee bei entsprechnder Umsetzung vielleicht doch nicht so schlecht und Spieler würden es nutzen wollen?


----------



## Zuckerbub (7. April 2011)

ich würde definitv tanken, einen freund/freundin als heiler mitnehmen und 3 NPC DDs!


----------



## lord just (7. April 2011)

ich denke die lösung von blizzard ist schon die richtige. es bekommen ja nicht generell tanks oder heiler vorteile sondern immer nur die skillung wo mangel herrscht. wenn es also keinen mangel gibt und die wartezeiten kurz sind (wie lange ist kurz für blizzard?) bekommt keiner eine belohnung.

das ganze ist doch so gedacht. ich komme online und hab lust irgendwas zu machen. die meisten tanks und heiler haben schon alles aus den instanzen was sie brauchen können und warten auf den raid und farmen in der zwischenzeit dinge wie z.b. mats, pets oder mounts. durch das neue system können sie das alles aber auch bekommen und können gleichzeitig den anderen helfen. man geht also online, guckt ob gerade tanks oder heiler gebraucht werden und wenn ja, dann geht man halt in die instanz mit und bekommt was extra. wenn genügend leute da sind und man nix extra bekommt, dann macht man halt wie gewohnt weiter.


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. April 2011)

Meine Lösung ist den serverinternen Welt-SnG-Channel samt altem SnG-Tool reaktivieren.

Da konnte jeder reinschreiben, was genau er will (z.B. bestimmtes Achievment) und jeder konnte einsehen, was/wer für was zur Verfügung steht. Ich fands einfach perfekt.


----------



## ufzu (7. April 2011)

Launethil hat schon gute Ansätze eingebracht.

Aber wie ich hier schon in einem Post geschrieben habe,müssen wir doch alle erstmal abwarten,wie das ganze überhaupt ablaufen wird.
Wenn noch andere Änderungen einbezogen werden (Rüstungsklasse) dann werden auch bestimmt Klassen an reinen DD´s gefragt sein.

Und wo ist der Nachteil,wenn ein Tank/Heiler ein Mount bekommen kann,welches sich ein DD auch Solo in einer Ini wo man schnell durch ist auch besorgen kann ?
Da kann KEIN DD sagen,das er dieses und jenes Mount niemals bekommen würde.
Bei ganz neuen Mounts würde die Aufregung noch größer sein.

Bei den Millionen von Spielern hat man auch unzählige verschiedene RL Charaktere wo jeder ein anderes Denken hat.
Da auch noch ein Bewertungssystem einzuführen wäre zu viel,denn da gibts auch wieder Leute denen andere egal sind und die dann einfach alle mit Negativ bewerten.
So kann man dann auch keine Aussage treffen,denn was is mit nem bsp DD der in der Ini seine DPS fährt und auf CC und Movement achtet,der aber von Leuten negativ Bewertet wird,weil die einfach keinen Bock auf bewerten haben.

Was die NPC-Söldner angeht,das ist wieder so ein Zwiespalt,die DD´s würde es freuen,weil dann der Ausgleich zu fehlenden Tanks/Heiler da wäre,andererseits könnten diese evtl nicht einen Fehlpull ausbaden.
Lieber nen paar gelangweilte GM´s als Tank/Heiler einstellen :-)


----------



## Kwatamehn (7. April 2011)

Wie weiter oben bereits jemand erwähnt hat, finde ich fehlende Member mit NPCs aufzufüllen für äusserst fragwürdig.

Wäre wohl auch technisch äusserst komplex, wie soll man so Bots programmieren, dass die auf alle anfallenden Situationen entpsrechend reagieren?

Ein Weg wäre, sie entsprechend zu overpowern - dass und die Möglichkeit allein, ev. sogar solo in ne (aktuelle) Ini zu gehen, führen doch noch mehr zum Verlust des MM in MMO, als
es jetzt schon der Fall ist.

Questen ist bis auf mittlerweile sehr sehr wenige Ausnahmen auf solo ausgelegt, wenn jetzt noch Ini-Bots kommen, würden manche wohl nur mehr das nutzen.

Was als nächstes? BG-BOTS? Damit man BG-Plätze auffüllt? Kämpfe gegen BOT-Arena-Teams, ev. mit BOT-Partner? BOT-Raids?

Neee, ich hoffe Blizz wird diesen Weg nie gehen....


----------



## cataboom (7. April 2011)

Hiho,

also ich würde das ungefähr so lösen:

[font=Arial, Helvetica]Das Dungeonfinder-System soll im Dungeonfinder-Interface anzeigen, welche Gruppen-Rolle gerade am seltensten vertreten ist und dringend gebraucht wird, um die Wartezeiten zu senken. Meldet sich ein Spieler mit eben dieser Gruppen-Rolle dann solo über den Dungeonfinder für eine Zufalls-Instanz an und beendet diese, erhält er einen Beutel mit Extra-Belohnungen.[/font]


----------



## HMC-Pretender (7. April 2011)

Einfach die Instanzen abschaffen. Es geht doch schließlich nicht darum, irgendwelche Mobs umzuhauen oder ne Stunde lang mit irgendwelchen Leute durch dunkle Höhlen zu rennen. Es geht darum Marken zu bekommen, dafür brauchts keine Instanz. Einfach jedem Spieler täglich 6 Marken per Post zukommen lassen und jeden Monat ein neues Epicmount, dann sind alle glücklich.


Ok, Spaß beiseite: ich würde einfach mal öfter die ganzen Arms-Krieger, Retripalas usw. tanken lassen. War früher auch kein Problem und da war das Spiel noch schwer.


----------



## frufoo (7. April 2011)

ich persönlich spiele nur heiler und warte zur zeit auch teilweise 24min.


----------



## Piggy D. (7. April 2011)

ich besorg mir nen tank und meld dann an


----------



## Valdrasiala (7. April 2011)

cataboom schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> also ich würde das ungefähr so lösen:
> 
> [font=Arial, Helvetica]Das Dungeonfinder-System soll im Dungeonfinder-Interface anzeigen, welche Gruppen-Rolle gerade am seltensten vertreten ist und dringend gebraucht wird, um die Wartezeiten zu senken. Meldet sich ein Spieler mit eben dieser Gruppen-Rolle dann solo über den Dungeonfinder für eine Zufalls-Instanz an und beendet diese, erhält er einen Beutel mit Extra-Belohnungen.[/font]



Ääähm, verbessert mich, aber das ist genau die Blizzard-Lösung. Es geht um weitere Alternativen.

Ich sehe in der Hinsicht auch keine bessere Lösung für alle, als die Tanks (unter anderem auch mich mit 2 1/2 Tanks) wieder in Random Instanzen zu locken als mit extra Loot. Momentan habe ich einfach keine Lust darauf, weil meist die DDs mit einer extremen Beharrlichkeit tanken wollen und die komplette Gruppe dadurch ausgelöscht wird. Einmal durch Wipe, danach durch /leave.

Wenn man schon sieht, wie oft sich Leute als Tank anmelden, um kurz danach die Anmeldung abzulehnen, nur, um ein paar Freunde/Gildies ein paar Plätze im Trottel-Lotto nach vorn zu befördern, kann ich gut erahnen, dass auch in Zukunft dieses Feature von Leuten versucht wird auszunutzen, die eigentlich keinen Plan vom Dasein als Tank haben und somit weiterhin für Frust sorgen.


----------



## Ravolos (7. April 2011)

Meine Lösung: Back 2 WoTlK. Seit wann gibt es denn all diese Probleme trotz Realmpool-Zusammenlegung?

d.h.

[x] DF Buff verstärken. Nun bis zu 15 %. Erledigt
[x] HC Nerfs. In der Pipeline
[ ] Manabuff für alle Heiler. Fehlt noch.

Gerade der letzte Punkt hat in meinem Ingame Bekanntenkreis dafür gesorgt, dass einige auf DD rerollt (me 2 mit neuem Cata Main) oder ganz aufgehört haben (me 2 Abo läuft bald aus), bzw. nun glücklich in einem sehr frischen anderen MMO mit mir unterwegs sind und dort heilen.

Aber Heilung soll ja nun anspruchsvoller sein, denn die DD's und Tanks sollen ja mehr Aufgaben übernehmen. Wie gut das klappt sieht man ja 

Wenn alles gut laufen würde, dann kämen die Entwickler nicht auf solche Ideen! Aber gut


----------



## RedShirt (7. April 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Gerade der letzte Punkt hat in meinem Ingame Bekanntenkreis dafür gesorgt, dass einige auf DD rerollt (me 2 mit neuem Cata Main) oder ganz aufgehört haben (me 2 Abo läuft bald aus), bzw. nun glücklich in einem sehr frischen anderen MMO mit mir unterwegs sind und dort heilen.
> 
> Aber Heilung soll ja nun anspruchsvoller sein, denn die DD's und Tanks sollen ja mehr Aufgaben übernehmen. Wie gut das klappt sieht man ja



Ja, ich mochte es auch, mit meinem Pala/Priester/Dudu einfach INT zu stacken bis zum Abwinken, am Ende vom Fight ware man nicht leer, auch wenn man alle zugehottet hat (und dabei war nur die schnelle Klickgeschwindigkeit entscheiden) oder einfach das dickste, schnellste Spell durchzuhämmern auf Tank oder einen anderen.

War sehr schön - jeder konnte was, alle durften mit.

Dass dann manchmal die Leute dennoch im Feuer stehenblieben, weil sie so nichtmal die Schnürsenkel zu bekommen hätten, steht woanders.

Ich finds gut - man muß sich Heilung einplanen, und kann nicht brain-afk alle Fehler ausgleichen.


----------



## sihirbas (7. April 2011)

Ich wäre dafür das der Tank und der Heiler die doppelte Anzahl an Tapferkeitspunkten bekommen sollten.


----------



## Derulu (7. April 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut laufen würde, dann kämen die Entwickler nicht auf solche Ideen! Aber gut



Ja ne ist klar...

auf solche Ideen kommen sie, weil es ganz ganz schlecht läuft und nicht weil:

a) Leute rufen: "maaaaaaan wartezeiten im DFsind mir viel zu lang, Blizzard seid ihr zu blöd für alles, tut endlich mal was"
b) Leute rufen: "heilen ist zu langweilig, ich kann einen 10Min Bosskampf nur große Heilung spammen und steh trotzdem am Ende mit 75% Mana da"
c) Leute rufen : "Instanzen sind zu langweilig, wir rushen da in 5Min durch, Blizzard tut da was dagegen"

Blizzard versucht immer die Wünsche der Leute zu erfüllen, deren Stimme gerade am lautetsten durch die Onlinewelt hallt, mögen diese Leute nun die tatsächliche Mehrheit bilden oder nur so scheinen. Ob die Entsprechung der Wünsche dann immer so sinnvoll aussieht, ist eine andere Frage aber all diese Dinge (wie Dungeonbrowser, reduziertes Heilermana, Sonderbelohnungen für fehlende Rollen im DF, etc.) sind nicht alleine in den Köpfen der entwickler entstanden sondern sind immer eine Antwort auf einen Ruf aus der Community...



sihirbas schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür das der Tank und der Heiler die doppelte Anzahl an Tapferkeitspunkten bekommen sollten.



Ich poste dir mal was Blizzard dazu sagt und markiere die Antwort zu deinem Vorschlag auch noch Rot, das Wichtigste auch noch fett

_Während das Gold, die Edelsteine, Fläschchen und Elixiere schon ganz ordentliche Anreize waren, wussten wir, dass wir noch etwas Wesentliches brauchten. Wir dachten kurz über Tapferkeitspunkte oder epische Gegenstände nach, *entschieden aber, dass das den Schadensklassen gegenüber nicht sehr fair wäre* - zumal dieses System zu ihrem besseren Fortkommen gedacht ist &#8211; und letzten Endes Tanks und Heiler nicht lange in das Dungeonbrowsersystem einbinden würde. Wir haben uns also für Haustiere und in Dungeons zu findende Reittiere entschieden, da sie kosmetische/erfolgsgebundene Gegenstände sind, die sich Spieler meistens allein erjagen. Warum das also nicht ändern und eine Chance schaffen, einige dieser schwer zu findenden Haustiere und Reittiere zu erringen, während man andere Spieler unterstützt? Und selbst, wenn es kein Haustier oder Reittier ist - oder man eins findet, das man bereits besitzt &#8211; sind das Gold und die andere Beute noch immer eine schöne Belohnung.

Quelle
_


----------



## mmm79 (7. April 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Meine Lösung: Back 2 WoTlK.



Blos nicht, auch wenn wir leider am besten Weg dazu sind ...
Da wärs ja noch besser jeder Klasse nen Heal und nen Tank Baum zu geben (wollt immer schon mal als priest tanken )

Die inis sind ja jetzt schon wieder zu leicht ...
Wenn ich mich da an bc zurückerinnere, da waren recht knackige dabei.

Vorgestern hab ich Grim Batol geheilt und beim vorletzten Boss wurde mitten im Kampf die nächste Trash Gruppe gepullt und es war trotzdem kein Problem (obwohl wir nicht viel dmg dabei hatten und ein dd am Anfang vom Feuerele gekillt wurde)

Mit 4.1 gibs weitere nerfs und das bomben wird gebuffed, dann sind wir wieder beim durchrushen und wegbomben des trashs.
Und das obwohl wir noch im t11 content sind.
Jetzt stellt euch mal vor wie lächerlich das mit t12 oder t13 sein wird...


----------



## mmm79 (7. April 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> M[ ] Manabuff für alle Heiler. Fehlt noch.
> 
> Gerade der letzte Punkt hat in meinem Ingame Bekanntenkreis dafür gesorgt, dass einige auf DD rerollt (me 2 mit neuem Cata Main) oder ganz aufgehört haben (me 2 Abo läuft bald aus), bzw. nun glücklich in einem sehr frischen anderen MMO mit mir unterwegs sind und dort heilen.



Also ich für meinen Teil hab von von shadow auf holy umgespecct als es wieder anspruchsvoller wurde zu heilen


----------



## Snagard (7. April 2011)

Cavulon schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso.
> 
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass es zuwenig Tanks gibt, aber beim Verhalten mancher Spieler, hab ich als Tank auch keine Lust mehr rnd zu gehen, wenn ich lieber mit meiner Gilde gehe.
> 
> Kurzum, die Lösung liegt beim Verhalten der DDs !! (Ich weiß, etwas plakativ, aber 90% meiner rnd Erfahrungen bestätigen das..)




einfach nur /sign
gründe dafür gibts in jedem mimimi die dds sind so assi für uns tanks thread ... wovon die meißten leider nur zu wahr sind


----------



## Tengri02 (7. April 2011)

Also die fuer mich einfachste Loesung, wie man die Wartezeit fuer Dungeons etc. abkuerzt...Gildenintern Inis gehen...viel entspannter, man kann noch schoen im TS quatschen, nebenbei nen Kaffee trinken und jeder bekommt den Loot, worauf er aus ist...

Eine 2. Moeglichkeit waere...schafft den Dungeonbrowser ab und wir machen dat wieder Old School...Handelschannel spammen mit DD looking for Tank und Heall ist doch viel entspannter zu lesen, als Deine Mudda ist so fett..........


----------



## ufzu (7. April 2011)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Mit 4.1 gibs weitere nerfs und das bomben wird gebuffed, dann sind wir wieder beim durchrushen und wegbomben des trashs.
> Und das obwohl wir noch im t11 content sind.
> Jetzt stellt euch mal vor wie lächerlich das mit t12 oder t13 sein wird...



Und Blizz hat es auch schon gesagt,das mit T11 die Hero´s leichter werden,das verständniss dafür scheint einigen Leuten deutlich zu fehlen !


----------



## Ravolos (7. April 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> Und Blizz hat es auch schon gesagt,das mit T11 die Hero´s leichter werden,das verständniss dafür scheint einigen Leuten deutlich zu fehlen !



Und was soll man bis dahin machen, bis es mit 4.2 T11 für Gerechtigkeitspunkte gibt?

Abo still legen!?


----------



## Super PePe (7. April 2011)

Wieder ein sehr trauriges Bild was die Com hier abliefert. Aus einem rein egoistischem Interesse heraus wird nach Lösungen gesucht ohne das das eigentliche Problem im Ansatz erkannt wird. 
Da wird von extra Belohnungen geträumt, von extra Plätzen usw. nur um die eigene Wartezeit auf ein minimum herunter zu drücken. Andem Punkt wird dann aber auch aufgehört weiter zu denken - die Folgen dieser Überlegung wird ignoriert. 
Statt nebeneinanderher spielen, zu verstehen das es um das Miteinander geht und dass das auch eure Wartezeit verkürzen würde, versucht ihr diesen Zusammenhang zu umgehen, um dann in einem anderen Thread über den entstanden und aufgekommen Egoismus zu reden. 
Und ein Zusammenhang zwischen diesen beiden Phänomen wird nicht gezogen.


----------



## Derulu (7. April 2011)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Und das obwohl wir noch im t11 content sind.
> Jetzt stellt euch mal vor wie lächerlich das mit t12 oder t13 sein wird...



Das Phänomen nennt sich Outgearing...dafür will Blizzard ja zu jedem Raidtier auch 1-3 neue HC-Instanzen bringen um dieses Outgearing für einen gewissen Zeitraum abzufedern - zB. ein etwas schwereres Instanz-Tier wie es die beiden Trollinstanzen werden



Ravolos schrieb:


> Und was soll man bis dahin machen, bis es mit 4.2 T11 für Gerechtigkeitspunkte gibt?
> 
> Abo still legen!?



Willst du eine ehrliche Antwort darauf hören?
Wem die aktuellen HC Instanzen trotz erfüllter Itemvorraussetzungen und Ausnutzung seiner sämlichen zur Verfügung stehenden Charakterfähigkeiten (CC etc.) noch viel zu schwer sind, sollte vll. tatsächlich überlegen seinen WoW Account still zu legen...aber dann für immer, denn wenn man all das becahtet sind die Instanzen fordernd (bis man outgeared ist), man muss mitdenken, aufpassen und kann sich nicht verlassen vom Heiler gerettet zu werden egal welchen Blöfsinn man gerade macht, aber ZU schwer sind diese Instanzen keinesfalls...wer das findet der cheatet auch bei Pong, weils dadurch viel einfach ist den "Ball" zu treffen...


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. April 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Und was soll man bis dahin machen, bis es mit 4.2 T11 für Gerechtigkeitspunkte gibt?
> 
> Abo still legen!?



Ich mache es so, daß ich als erstes immer versuche mich den Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Damit fahr ich sehr gut und das nicht nur in WoW.


----------



## mmm79 (7. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das Phänomen nennt sich Outgearing...dafür will Blizzard ja zu jedem Raidtier auch 1-3 neue HC-Instanzen bringen um dieses Outgearing für einen gewissen Zeitraum abzufedern - zB. ein etwas schwereres Instnz-Tier wie es die beiden Trollinstanzen werden



schon klar, aber man müsste die inis net noch zusätzlich nerfen


----------



## Ravolos (7. April 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich mache es so, daß ich als erstes immer versuche mich den Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Damit fahr ich sehr gut und das nicht nur in WoW.



Habe ich, ich zocke WoW nicht mehr und bin nun woanders glücklich  Wirklich schade bei so einem tollen Game 

In WoTlK war im endgeilen WoW noch alles supi. Cata ist wie damals in BC. 0 Content für Nicht Pro Raider.

Eine Lösung wäre auch Stufe 85 -> Quests, Berufe, Archi -> 5er NH's -> Raids NH -> 5er HC's -> Raid Hardmodes.

Dann müßte man sich nicht durch die kack HC's quälen und könnte einfach nur den schönen Content genießen, aber das ist ja leider nicht möglich. Es wurde auf die 2-3 "WoTlK is zu leicht Schreier" gehört. Nun müßten ja alle glücklich sein. Not!

Und was gibt es in Cata schon großartig neben den HC's (alle 2-3 Wochen mal ein neues Item für Marken) und zu schweren Raids?


----------



## Derulu (7. April 2011)

mmm79 schrieb:


> schon klar, aber man müsste die inis net noch zusätzlich nerfen



Lies dir Ravolos Aussagen durch und dann sag mir, dass es dafür keine Abnehmer, keine Nachfrage gibt...und den outgeared LKeuten sollte es auch egal sein ob es für extrem einfach oder megaextrem einfach danach ist


----------



## Derulu (7. April 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Und was gibt es in Cata schon großartig neben den HC's (alle 2-3 Wochen mal ein neues Item für Marken) und zu schweren Raids?



Non HCs um sich für die HCs auszurüsten, damit diese nicht mehr "zu schwer" sind?
Denn wie du richtig bemerkts



Ravolos schrieb:


> Eine Lösung wäre auch Stufe 85 -> _(Daily)_Quests _(für Ruf und Rufitems)_, Berufe_(für Gear)_, Archi _(für Gear)_ -> 5er NH's -> Raids NH -> 5er HC's -> Raid Hardmodes.


Edit

Ham wir doch glatt übersehen, dass der Aufbau bei Ravolo anders ist...


----------



## mmm79 (7. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Lies dir Ravolos Aussagen durch und dann sag mir, dass es dafür keine Abnehmer, keine Nachfrage gibt...und den outgeared LKeuten sollte es auch egal sein ob es für extrem einfach oder megaextrem einfach danach ist



Habs mir durchgelesen, mich schauderts immer noch ... 

edit:
@Ravolos
Der BC content war bis jetzt der genialste (zu classic hab ich noch net geraidet, hab nen Monat vor BC mit wow angefangen)

In BC hat noch alles gepasst und die raid inis waren genial (vorallem Kara und BT), natürlich sind die cata und wotlk levelgebiete schöner und haben abwechslungsreichere q's aber der endcontent in wotlk ....


----------



## Ravolos (7. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Non HCs um sich für die HCs auszurüsten, damit diese nicht mehr "zu schwer" sind?
> Denn wie du richtig bemerkts
> 
> GENAUSO ist aktuell das Spiel aufgebaut...so und nicht anders



Nö, falsch. Es sind nicht alle so faul, wie Du hier Vourteilsmässig behauptest! Deine roten Markierungen und Ergänzungen sind logisch, aber man muß in 5er HC's um in NH Raids einigermaßen klar zu kommen. Den Content auf einem normalen durchgängigen Schwierigkeitsgrad zu clearen ist nicht möglich.

Ich meine damit, von der Schwierigkeit her steigend :

5er NH's < Raids NH < 5er HC's < Raids Hardmode

Epics sind absolut latte und nur Mittel zum Zweck!


----------



## Friedjoffchen (7. April 2011)

Mein erster Gedanke für eine Alternative, war ein Gruppenbewertungssystem. Am Ende der Ini, gibt jeder für jeden Spieler eine Bewertung ab, die für die nächste "Random-Einladung" eine Relevanz hat. Gute Bewertungen führen zu einer bevorzugten Einladung, die anderen warten dann länger. Je nerviger ein Spieler sich verhält, um so negativer wird seine Bewertung und so unwahrscheinlicher wird es für ihn mitgenommen zu werden. Damit er zeigen kann, dass er lernfähig ist , reseten sich die  Bewertungen nach einer gewissen Zeit der Ini-Pause und das Spiel kann von vorne losgehen. Sollte er gleich wieder mit negativen Werten loslegen, reseten sich auch die alten negativ Bewertungen. Gildenmitglieder sollten sich nicht gegenseitig bewerten können um die Manipulation des Systems in Grenzen zu halten.

Jaja ich weiß: Polizeisystem, führt zu vielen Flames und mir gefällt es auch nicht über andere zu urteilen, die ich nur eine kurze Zeit kenne. Klar kann es dazu führen, dass aus Neid, weil einer ein Item nicht bekommen hat, er den anderen negativ bewertet, aber die anderen werten ja auch mit und das wird es ausgleichen und durch mehr positive Bewertungen fällte eine Neidwertung nicht ins Gewicht. 
Aber so könnte man die soziale Kompetenz des Spiels stärken, ich habe viele nette Spieler kennen gelernt und würde mit denen bevorzugt wieder random in Inis gehen, durch so ein System wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher. So steht auch das Miteinander wieder im Mittelpunkt, das gemeinsame Spiel und nicht die Hatz auf Items.

Fehleranfällig ist letztendlich jedes System und wie viele vorher ja schon gesagt haben liegt es nicht daran, dass der Browser fehlerhaft arbeitet, sondern dass es den Gruppen an sozialer Kompetenz fehlt und dann ist es doch am besten die "unsozialen" draussen zu halten


----------



## Derulu (7. April 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> ...



Der Aufbau ist 5er NH > 5er HC >10er/25er NH >10/25 HC

es ist logischweise so aufgebeut, denn Raidbosse haben mehr Fähigkeiten, mehr Leben, hauen härter zu als Bosse in 5er Instanzen und bisher kam man mit dem gültigen von mir erwähnten Schema ganz gut hin (seit vollen 6,5 Jahren) ,außer dass sei die benötigten Spielerzahlen geändert haben



Friedjoffchen schrieb:


> ....



Das Problem des Beertungssystems sehe ich nicht darin, ander nicht bewerten zu können oder wollen, sondern eher darin, wie man die regeln ausfetsellen muss um Mißbrauch vorzubeugen..ich habe in der Instanze ein Item gegen eienn anderen DD verloren? Den A*** bewerte ich in Grund und Boden. Der Tank hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich aufmerksamer sein soll...was will der von mir, nach der Instanz bekommt der von mir aber so schlechte Noten, unser Heiler aus der Gilde war ganz ganz schlecht inder Instanz, naja er ist aus unserer Gilde, geben wir ihm lauter 1en...wie soll ein Computerprogramm herausfiltern können welche Bewertungen aus purer Mußgunst, Neid, Wut, "Lustigkeit" Bösartigkeit oder Freundschaft oder was auch immer, vergeben wurden und welche der realen Situation entsprechen?


----------



## RedShirt (7. April 2011)

User-bewerten-User funktioniert nur in moderierten Foren.

Im /rnd hast Leute dabei, die allen einfach mal die schlechteste Note geben... warum? Weil sie es können.


----------



## delacr0ix (7. April 2011)

einfach abschaffen


----------



## Derulu (7. April 2011)

delacr0ix schrieb:


> einfach abschaffen



Jau eine reine Komfortfunktion ohne Nutzungszwang einfach abschaffen....sollen die bei allen Autos einfach das Autoradio abschaffen, dann kann sich keiner mehr über die schlechte Musik beschweren und darüber warum die einen ein *Markengerät hier einsetzen* und die anderen ein Nonameprodukt haben - Problem gelöst

Guter Plan....


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Jau eine reine Komfortfunktion ohne Nutzungszwang einfach abschaffen....




Naja, für mich ist es keine Komfortfunktion, sondern das genaue Gegenteil, da durch den Dungeonbrunser das alte SnG-System, welches den für mich größten Komfort bat, erstzt wurde.

Es gibt wie immer min. 2 Seiten.


----------



## Friedjoffchen (7. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Der Aufbau ist 5er NH > 5er HC >10er/25er NH >10/25 HC
> 
> Das Problem des Bewertungssystems sehe ich nicht darin, ander nicht bewerten zu können oder wollen, sondern eher darin, wie man die regeln ausfetsellen muss um Mißbrauch vorzubeugen..ich habe in der Instanze ein Item gegen eienn anderen DD verloren? Den A*** bewerte ich in Grund und Boden. Der Tank hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich aufmerksamer sein soll...was will der von mir, nach der Instanz bekommt der von mir aber so schlechte Noten, unser Heiler aus der Gilde war ganz ganz schlecht inder Instanz, naja er ist aus unserer Gilde, geben wir ihm lauter 1en...wie soll ein Computerprogramm herausfiltern können welche Bewertungen aus purer Mußgunst, Neid, Wut, "Lustigkeit" Bösartigkeit oder Freundschaft oder was auch immer, vergeben wurden und welche der realen Situation entsprechen?





Nun deswegen meinte ich ja Gildenmitglieder sollten einander nicht bewerten können und es werten ja vier Leute damit kommt es ja zu einer durchschnittlichen Bewertung in der eine schlechte Meinung nicht soviel zählt wenn die anderen finden du hast deinen Job gut gemacht. Oder man macht es wie beim Tanzen die Beste und die Schlechteste Note werden abgezogen und der Rest zählt. Und da denke ich könnte sich das System mit der Zeit selbst regulieren, denn freundliche Leute bekommen nicht aus einer Laune heraus negative Bewertungen und Leute die negativ bewerten weil sie es können, haben eben nicht die Sozialkompetenz und wird es früh erwischen durch Bewertungen raus reguliert zu werden.
Zum Start könnte man eine Übergangszeit laufen lassen in denen sich Bewertungen ansammeln, also ähnlich wie Ruf farmen nur halt in der Gemeinschaft der Mitspieler ;-)


----------



## Ravolos (7. April 2011)

delacr0ix schrieb:


> einfach abschaffen



Ghostcrawler's geliebtes Tool, wo er persönlich dran gearbeitet hat wieder abschaffen? Passiert niemals 

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-PC-232999/News/WoW-Heroische-Instanzen-sind-schwer-Ghostcrawler-ueber-den-Schwierigkeitsgrad-von-Cataclysm-807077/2/



> *Ich liebe den Dungeonbrowser. Ich habe persönlich sehr viel daran gearbeitet.* Er funktioniert ziemlich gut, wenn es darum geht, eine Gruppe zu finden. Er garantiert aber keine erfolgreiche Gruppe. Er ist aber eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber dem Spammen vom Handelschat, wenn man für seine Gruppe aus drei Schurken noch einen Tank sucht. Aber bis zu fünf wildfremde Spieler zusammenzuwerfen und sie vor anspruchsvolle Inhalte zu stellen, die manche in der Gruppe vielleicht noch nie gesehen haben, wird immer mit Risiken verbunden sein.


----------



## Derulu (7. April 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Ghostcrawler's geliebtes Tool, wo er persönlich dran gearbeitet hat wieder abschaffen? Passiert niemals
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...clysm-807077/2/



Mit seiner von dir zitierten Aussage hat er aber recht. Es ist weitaus besser das Tool zu nutzen als stundenlang den Handelschannel mit Gruppensuchanfragen zuzuspammen und eine Gruppe aus 5 fremden zu bilden ist auch weitaus risikoreicher als eine Gruppe mit Freunden...nichts daran ist gelogen oder falsch eingeschätzt...



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Naja, für mich ist es keine Komfortfunktion, sondern das genaue Gegenteil, da durch den Dungeonbrunser das alte SnG-System, welches den für mich größten Komfort bat, erstzt wurde.
> 
> Es gibt wie immer min. 2 Seiten.



Und wie viele Spieler haben den wirklich genutzt? Es war damals weitaus gängiger alle 2 Min ein Makro in den Handelschannel, man suche noch nache einem Heiler, dann könne man sofort los, genauso wie es mit den Raidangfragen passiert


----------



## Grobolus (7. April 2011)

Launethil schrieb:


> Für viele Spieler ist allerdings der manchmal raue Umgangston in den Instanzen wohl der größte Grund, tanken und heilen sein zu lassen. Die Frage wäre also: Wie kriegt man das in den Griff? Ist es vielleicht doch an der Zeit, Spieler beispielsweise im Anschluss an eine Instanz ihre Mitspieler bewerten zu lassen? Anhand solcher Bewertungen ließe sich das Matchmaking-System vielleicht verfeinern, so dass unerfahrene und erfahrene Spieler ausgeglichener auf die Gruppen verteilt würden. Außerdem ließen sich Dauernörgler und Pöbler eventuell besser aussortieren. Auf der anderen Seite gäbe es extrem viel Spielraum für Missbrauch. Es müsste sehr genau überlegt werden, ab wievielen abgegebenen Bewertungen diese überhaupt auch Einfluss haben. Sehr knifflig.



Nett das ich das hier lesse, im Offizielen Forum habe ich vor einiger zeit einen Post genau in dieser Richtung eröffnet, doch die antwort der Community war eher "Oh mein gott, es könnte mich jemand schlecht bewerten, obwohl ich gut bin!"

Hier mal was ich im Blizz-Forum gepostet habe:

Was mich an der derzeitigen Situation stört:

Man kommt Abends nach Hause, und will noch "schnell" seine 70 Tapferkeitspunkte einsammeln und meldet sich da in der Gilde grad wenig los ist über den Doungon-Browser für eine Instanz an. Folge:
- > Instant INV als Tank
- > 10 Min warten als Heal
- > 45 Min warten als DD
okay, das liegt aber auchnoch an der Community, eventl. zu viele Tanks verscheucht usw., also nimmt man die Wartezeit in Kauf, wird weder Blizz noch wir was daran ändern können.
Allerdings die Enttäuschung kommt, wenn man z.B. als DD gewartet hat, nach einer dreiviertelstunde den Invite bekommt und dann Grim Batol kommt und sowohl Tank als auch Heal die Gruppe verlassen, man hockt da dann mit 3 Gleichgesinnten und kann wieder warten. 
Gleiche Situation wenn ich mit einen Gildenkameraden laufe, der Heilt, er hat einen durchschnittlichen Equipstand von 333, also für Heros durchaus ausreichend, und auch schon zwei / drei Heros erfolgreich als Heal durchlaufen. Neueste Krankheit der Tanks, nachdem die Gruppe in der Instanz ist, wird sich der Heal angesehen, hat dieser nicht überall 246er Equip, verlässt der Tank wieder die Gruppe, er müsste ja dann mit CCs arbeiten und auch mal den Heiler Regen lassen.
Aber nicht nur Heiler und Tanks können sich "unsozial" verhalten, auch DDs sind teilweise mehr als von sich überzeugt, flamen die Gruppe, Pullen und was man halt noch so anstellen kann. 
Das es solche und solche Spieler gibt, ist klar, natürlich auch schon sehr positive erfahrungen Gemacht, daher folgende Idee.

Für jeden Spieler einen zusätzlichen Rufbalken, eigentl. ganauso wie der der Fraktionen. Wird ein Doungon Erfolgreich beendet oder abgebrochen (Abbruch seperate Auswahlmöglichkeit in Inis, wie ein Vote-Kick, wenn alle zustimmen, wird Abgebrochen, man hat dann auch nur die halbe Wartezeit zwecks "Desateur"), kommt ein Fenster ähnlich eurer Blizzard bewertung, nach einem Gespräch mit einem GM, hier sind alle Spieler aufgelistet, die Beteiligt waren (auch ein Tank, der nach Inv gleich raus gegangen ist, und dafür ein neuer gekommen ist). Man kann diese dann auf einer Skala von 1 (Nie wieder mit ihn) über 3 (neutral) bis 5 (Immer wieder mit Ihn) auswählen, was sich dann im Ruf der Person bemerkbar macht. Natürlich nur in sehr kleinen schritten, ein schlechter Vote gibt gerade mal - 20 Ruf, ein sehr guter dagegen + 10. Jeder wird mal ein - bekommen, allerdings wenn man davor einige + bekommen hat, fällt es wenig auf. Macht man sich eine Gruppe zum Feind gibts gleich mal -80 Ruf.

Der Ruf sollte im Charkterfenster beim Betrachten Sichtbar sein. So werden einige doch lieber 2x überlegen, bevor sie eine "show" abziehen. Es kann sich ja auf die zukünftige "WOW-Karriere" ausüben, wenn ein Gildenmeister, in dessen Gilde man will sieht, dass er in der Community "Hasserfüllt" ist ;-) 

Optimaler Zusatz wäre dann noch eine Art Repbot am Eingang jeder Instanz, der Preis von den Reperaturkosten hängt wie normal bei Fraktionen auch vom Ruf ab ;-)


Gruß


----------



## onkeltim (7. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Mitspielerfreunde....

stellt euch mal bitte vor, ihr seid wie ich 45 Jahre alt.
Abends nach dem Job geht ihr in eine Instanz und werdet wegen mangelndem Wissens einer Bossmechanik mit Schimpfwörtern nur so bombardiert.
Nun ja, das muss ich mir nun wirklich nicht antun - wenn man ganz ehrlich ist sind da Sachen dabei (die nicht nur mir geschrieben wurden) die würden
im Normalleben eine Strafanzeige nach sich ziehen.
Und ich denke nicht dass ich da überempfindlich bin sondern evtl. vielen WOW-Zockern aus der Seele spreche oder viele halt schon so abgestumpft sind, dass
sie einer Oma der an der Kasse die Geldbörse runterfällt noch ein nettes "Gimp" an den Kopf werfen.

Ich hatte nachher schon regelrecht Angst(naja einige von euch lachen bestimmt darüber) etwas falsch zu machen.

Und das bei einem Spiel?? Also bitte....


Zum Thema:
Nun frag ich mich ob es wirklich nicht möglich wäre da einen GM für abzustellen.

Z.B. Ticket an einen GM (der nur dafür da wäre) - kurze Überprüfung seitens dieses GM´s und Sperrung des Acc. für ne Woche oder so.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wieviel Arbeit das ungefähr wäre aber denke mir wenn das einmal drin ist fruchtet es auch und es würden wahrscheinlich
auch wieder mehr Tanks in eine Zufällige gehen.
Vllt. wäre dieses Spiel dann auch wieder frei von diesen Handelschannel Beleidigungen. Das war ja auch kaum mehr mit anzusehen.

Es sollte doch in einer virtuellen Welt keine straffreie Zone existieren wo jeder machen kann was er will.

Glaubt mir, dann kommen auch viele Tanks so wie ich wieder.



Wünsche euch allen nen schönen Tag,



T


----------



## Cantharion (7. April 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Naja, für mich ist es keine Komfortfunktion, sondern das genaue Gegenteil, da durch den Dungeonbrunser das alte SnG-System, welches den für mich größten Komfort bat, erstzt wurde.
> 
> Es gibt wie immer min. 2 Seiten.



War doch nur Hauptstadtintern oder erinnere ich mich da falsch?
Was soll besser daran sein "dd sucht gruppe für whatever" alle paar sekunden in den Chat zu spammen statt nebenher was spaßiges zu machen?

Soll jetzt kein flame sein oder so, würde mich echt interessieren.


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und wie viele Spieler haben den wirklich genutzt? Es war damals weitaus gängiger alle 2 Min ein Makro in den Handelschannel, man suche noch nache einem Heiler, dann könne man sofort los, genauso wie es mit den Raidangfragen passiert



Also ich hab immer z.B. "Obsi nur 3D, Ocu nur mit Bernsteinleere usw." ins textfeld geschrieben und es kamen tatsächlich passende anfragen ob ich mit wolle. 

Die o.g. Möglichkeiten sind mir mit dem DB komplett genommen worden. 
Was würde passieren, wenn jeder der etwas in der Richtung wie o.g. vorhat, mit dem DB in nen Dungeon geht und erstmal fragt: "Hallo, ich bin für Erfolg so und so hier drin, machen wir das?" und bei einem nein: "Ok, dann kickt mich bitte aus der gruppe, Danke und bb"?



Und da ich mich beim Kauf von WoW bewußt für ein MMOrpg entschieden habe, scheue ich nicht vor aktiver Kommunikation mit Mitspielern zurück. Im Gegenteil, ich begrüße sie sogar.


----------



## Derulu (7. April 2011)

onkeltim schrieb:


> ...



Ich muss jetzt kurz suchen aber ich meine in einem englischen Bluepost gelesen zu haben, dass es weltweit 222 Server(??) (übrigens zum Thema Ninjalooting und warum keine GMs nur für diese Aufgabe alleine abgestellt werden können) gibt...wenn du jetzt ausrechnest, dass jeder vll. 4 Server bearbeiten kann, was schon sehr viel ist, bei der Flut von Tickets die zum Thema Beleidigung eingehen (manche Spieler sollen ja schon Ticktes geschreiben haben, dass sie beleidigt wurden, weil jemand meinte, sie sollen sich mit ihrer Klasse noch einmal auseinandersetzen und sich dann wieder bei der Gilde melden...genau dieser Wortlaut ist gefallen) sind das mindestens 55 GMs die zusätzlich(!!) zu den normalen GMs eingstellt und vor allem bezahlt werden müssen, das teuerste Arbeitsmittel ist menschliche Arbeit...die Kosten übersteigen hier bei weitem den Nutzen, den Blizzard davon hätte


----------



## Kwatamehn (7. April 2011)

Ich versteh´s auch nicht und ich sag´s nochmal: gegenüber früher ist der DF wirklich wahnsinnig komfortabel und erspart massig Zeit.

30min ist doch keine Zeit, 2 Klicks machen und warten ist kein Aufwand - nebenher kann man machen was man will, man wird reingeportet und nachher wieder zurück - wieviel Komfort wollt ihr bitte?


Erinnert ihr euch an früher, /2 oder /4 spammen, dumm rumstehen und warten, dann zur Ini aufmachen (oder zumindest manche zum Porten) und nachher wieder zurück(so Ruhestein CD und selbst damit kam man ja uU nicht dorthin zurück wo man war) - wenn EINER in der Ini geleavt hat und kein Hexer dabei war, war es komplziert Ersatz zu finden, dann wieder raus zum Porten oder der andere musste rein, usw,usf.....


Wenn die jetzt was weiss ich machen und die Wartezeit ist zB MAXIMAL 20min oder gar nur 15min - wielang brauchts wohl bis alle rumweinen...boaahhh 15 Minuten warten!!!!! omg, das darf nicht war sein, ICH WILL INSTANT INVITES!!!!!


Nein ehrlich, was zum Geier wollt ihr denn noch?


----------



## Hosaka (7. April 2011)

Tank spielen!


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. April 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> War doch nur Hauptstadtintern oder erinnere ich mich da falsch?
> Was soll besser daran sein "dd sucht gruppe für whatever" alle paar sekunden in den Chat zu spammen statt nebenher was spaßiges zu machen?
> 
> Soll jetzt kein flame sein oder so, würde mich echt interessieren.




Der Chat war weltweit und man konnte nebenher machen was man wollte und konnte selbst das Tool durchstöbern, ob ne Gruppe für etwas sucht wo man boch drauf hätte. 

Damals kam ne Anfrage ob man da und da hin mit wollte und man konnte Ja sagen, aber trotzdem noch um 5 min. geduld bitten, da man dies und jenes noch zu erledigen hat.

Heute macht es plop und man ist vor die Wahl gestellt Jetzt sofort oder sehr viel später im schlechtesteb Fall.

Für mich und mein Ansprüche hat der DB nur Verschlechterungen gebracht.


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. April 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Nein ehrlich, was zum Geier wollt ihr denn noch?



Den Komfort von Zeiten vor dem DB zurück. Mehr nicht.

Erläutert hab ich meine Meinung ja schon weiter oben im Thema.


----------



## mcwz (7. April 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Nein ehrlich, was zum Geier wollt ihr denn noch?



Die Möglichkeit bestimmte Inis auszuklammern :-) Wenn ich mal nicht mit Gilde sondern random gehe und lande in Todesmine oder Steinerner Kern, dann leave ich instant. Die beiden Inis dauern ewig, meistens wiped man dann auch noch rum, darauf habe ich einfach keine Lust. Sch.. auf den Deserteur Buff, da warte ich lieber.

Ich gehe da nicht rein weil die Inis so schön sind, ich will nur die Punkte und das so einfach und schnell wie möglich. Und ich wage zu behaupten dass es vielen so geht


----------



## Derulu (7. April 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> ...



Es gibt aber nur (Tapferkeits-)Punkte für "die erste zufällige Heroische Instanz des Tages" (bald "die 7 ersten zufälligen heroischen Instanzen eines Dungeontiers der Woche") und nicht für die "zufällige Intanzen aus einer Auswahl von Instanzen die mir persönlich gefallen". Für sie gibt es weiterhin Gerechtigkeitspunkte pro Boss, wer allerdings die Punkte des eigentlich höheren Contents (also Raids) und deren belohnungen haben will, muss dafür auch ab und zu in den sauren Apfel beißen und entweder ungeliebte Instanzen durchspielen oder eben solange den Desateurbuff einfangen, bis man nicht mehr in einer ungelibeten Instanz steht..


----------



## mcwz (7. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es gibt aber nur (Tapferkeits-)Punkte für "die erste zufällige Heroische Instanz des Tages" (bald "die 7 ersten zufälligen heroischen Instanzen eines Dungeontiers der Woche") und nicht für die "zufällige Intanzen aus einer Auswahl von Instanzen die mir persönlich gefallen". Für sie gibt es weiterhin Gerechtigkeitspunkte pro Boss, wer allerdings die Punkte des eigentlich höheren Contents (also Raids) und deren belohnungen haben will, muss dafür auch ab und zu in den sauren Apfel beißen und entweder ungeliebte Instanzen durchspielen oder eben solange den Desateurbuff einfangen, bis man nicht mehr in einer ungelibeten Instanz steht..



Dessen bin ich mir bewußt und ich nehme es ja auch in Kauf.

Allerdings gibt es auch mehr als genug Tanks die eine ungeliebte Instanz leaven, dann steht die Gruppe mit Pech 30+ Minuten blöd rum und wartet auf einen neuen Tank. Damit ist auch niemandem geholfen


----------



## Super PePe (7. April 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Der Chat war weltweit und man konnte nebenher machen was man wollte und konnte selbst das Tool durchstöbern, ob ne Gruppe für etwas sucht wo man boch drauf hätte.
> 
> Damals kam ne Anfrage ob man da und da hin mit wollte und man konnte Ja sagen, aber trotzdem noch um 5 min. geduld bitten, da man dies und jenes noch zu erledigen hat.



Richtig und man konnte neben questen, farmen und SnG sich noch zusätzlich für BGs anmelden.


----------



## Albra (7. April 2011)

ich bezweifel ehrlichgesagt das sich die wahren tanks von den kleinen schmankerln dazu verleiten lassen rnd zu tanken 
schließlich sind es unsere nerven auf denen herumgetrampelt wird
das problem wird eher sien das sich die wannabetanks wieder verstärkt aufdrängen und damit die heiler vergraulen..


----------



## Derulu (7. April 2011)

Albra schrieb:


> das problem wird eher sien das sich die wannabetanks wieder verstärkt aufdrängen und damit die heiler vergraulen..



Ich tippe eher darauf, dass es diejenigen unter den DDs, die die Instanzen trotz Tankspecc und Ausrüstung als DDs bestreiten (ob aus Angest, Bequemlichkeit, Faulheit, was auch immer) und den "reinen" Tanks die Ausrüstung wegwürfeln, sich vielleicht dann doch entscheiden, die Instanz als Tank (oder Heiler) anzugehen...und genau auf diese Personen zielt dieses Motivationsbeutelchen auch ab


----------



## Derulu (7. April 2011)

Kennt ihr das Ultimatumspiel?

Proband A wird eine bestimmte Summe Geld gegeben, die er nach eigenem Ermessen mit Proband B teilen soll. Einigen sich die beiden nicht, gehen beide leer aus. Theoretisch sollte es nun so sein, dass egal wieviel A dem B anbietet, dieser jedes Angebot annimmt, das sein eigener Nutzen aus dem Handel auf jeden Fall erhöht wird (1 &#8364; ist ein höherer Nutzen als 0&#8364. Tatsächlich passiert es aber bei diesem Experiment, dass B jedes Angebot ablehnt, das in seinen Augen nicht gerecht ist (da er die Summe weiß ist dies für ihn meist 50:50) und er dadurch auf seine eigene Nutzensteigerung verzichtet, bevor er Proband A mehr gönnt als er selber hat..

Genau so kommt mir die Diskussion über die "Belohnung" für Tanks und Heiler (oder die, die der Call to Arms gerade ausspuckt) auch vor. Die meistens reinen DDs würden lieber auf ihren eigenen Vorteil verzichten, wenn dadurch die anderen auch keinen höheren Nutzen als sie selber haben...


----------



## Tankwurscht (7. April 2011)

Schuld an dem ganzen dielämmer haben doch die die sich am meisten aufregen . Und ja ich zählte auch mal zu der Partei. Ich meine die dds die zeigen müssen was ihre recount latte her giebt und dabei komplett verlernt haben was cc ist bzw Agro managment. Kein wunder das die tanks bzw heiler kein bock mehr auf so ein stress haben und die anmeldungen zurück gingen bzw sie sich lieber gildengruppen suchen.


----------



## CorDiaz (7. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das Ultimatumspiel?
> 
> Proband A wird eine bestimmte Summe Geld gegeben, die er nach eigenem Ermessen mit Proband B teilen soll. Einigen sich die beiden nicht, gehen beide leer aus. Theoretisch sollte es nun so sein, dass egal wieviel A dem B anbietet, dieser jedes Angebot annimmt, das sein eigener Nutzen aus dem Handel auf jeden Fall erhöht wird (1 € ist ein höherer Nutzen als 0€). Tatsächlich passiert es aber bei diesem Experiment, dass B jedes Angebot ablehnt, dass in seinen Augen nicht gerecht ist (da er die Summe weiß ist dies für ihn meist 50:50) und er dadurch auf seine eigene Nutzensteigerung verzichtet, bevor er Proband A mehr gönnt als er selber hat..



das ist logisch... nur leider kann man mit logik den wenigsten kommen die sich bei so etwas aufregen.


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2011)

Das Problem in Wow ist einfach dass tanken nicht wirklich Spass macht. In Daoc hatte man meistens ein paar Tanks in der Gruppe weil es so viele gab.


----------



## Derulu (7. April 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das Problem in Wow ist einfach dass tanken nicht wirklich Spass macht. In Daoc hatte man meistens ein paar Tanks in der Gruppe weil es so viele gab.



Nicht verallgemeinern...MIR beispielsweise macht das Tanken weitaus mehr Spaß als jede andere Rolle in WoW


----------



## Byte768 (7. April 2011)

Größere Gruppen wären sicher eine Lösung, wenn man bedenkt, das es 30 Talentskillungen gibt und nur 5 davon einer Heilklasse entsprechen. Das Verhältniss von 3 zu 1 stimmt also schonmal nicht. Das müsste geändert werden, mit 5:1 oder 6:1 wäre man viel näher an der Auswahl der Spieler dran. Und massig mehr Plätze gäbe es dann auch von einem Tag auf den anderen, wenn man bedenkt, das in jeder Gruppe plötzlich mehrere Plätze frei werden, summiert sich das erheblich, da Dungeons  täglich wiederholt aufgemacht werden.

Belohnungen alleine werden eine Rolle nicht aufwerten, so viel steht fest. Schon jetzt gibts fast 10k Gold hinterhergeschmissen durch Tapferkeitspunkte, aber deshalb tut sich trotzdem nicht jeder den Streß an, jeden Tag die Punkte zu sammeln, auch wenn er kaum Wartezeiten hat.
Rollen die undankbar bleiben, werden eben ungern gespielt, das versteht sich quasi von selbst. Es soll ja Spaß machen und nicht frusten. Es nützt dem Spieler nicht, wenn er 2h seiner Zeit opfert und am Ende leer ausgeht, weil ein anderes Gruppenmitglied ihm sein Equipment wegen Zweitskillung wegwürfelt. Pets sind für ein Teil der Spielerschaft ebenso belanglos, ist schließlich nicht jeder ein Sammler von unnützen Gegenständen.


----------



## Derulu (7. April 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Größere Gruppen wären sicher eine Lösung, wenn man bedenkt, das es 30 Talentskillungen gibt und nur 5 davon einer Heilklasse entsprechen. Das Verhältniss von 3 zu 1 stimmt also schonmal nicht. Das müsste geändert werden, mit 5:1 oder 6:1 wäre man viel näher an der Auswahl der Spieler dran. Und massig mehr Plätze gäbe es dann auch von einem Tag auf den anderen, wenn man bedenkt, das in jeder Gruppe plötzlich mehrere Plätze frei werden, summiert sich das erheblich, da Dungeons täglich wiederholt aufgemacht werden.



Scheitert am Platzangebot der aktuellen 5er Instanzen, für 7-8 Spieler ist es einfach zu beengt in den meisten Bossräumen und auch die Bossmechaniken müssten ziemlich geändert werden (also eher den Raids angeglichen werden, was uns zum nächsten Problem führt...wer geht dann noch 10er Raids wenn er ähnliche Instanzen dann zu 8 Besuchen kann?...diese Änderung wäre vermutlich das Ende aller Raids, wären "Raids light")


----------



## Dwarim (7. April 2011)

Gilden werden immer wichtiger, und weil eig jeder in ner hilfsbereiten Gilde is, bzw in Zukunft sein wird, sollte es eig ein leichtes sein, eine Gruppe zu finden.

Das mit den Belohnungen find ich persönlich unfair, da man als DD nix davon hat. Kann mir nich vorstellen, dass jetz plötzlich alle Tanks über den Dungeonfinder reingehen und somit wird das Problem bestehen bleiben, oder sich die Wartezeit vllt um 5-10 min verkürzen, da hat man bei durchschnittlich 40 min aber auch nix von...


----------



## Byte768 (7. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Scheitert am Platzangebot der aktuellen 5er Instanzen, für 7-8 Spieler ist es einfach zu beengt in den meisten Bossräumen und auch die Bossmechaniken müssten ziemlich geändert werden (also eher den Raids angeglichen werden, was uns zum nächsten Problem führt...wer geht dann noch 10er Raids wenn er ähnliche Instanzen dann zu 8 Besuchen kann?...



Was für Platzprobleme sollen das sein? Schau dir an auf welcher Größe 25er ICC/PdK Schlachtzüge stattfinden und auch Bossmechaniken oft auf einzelne Spieler bezogen werden. In den Schwarzfelstiefen könnte man sogar 2 volle Groups losschicken, wenn jeder eine andere Richtung geht.
Raids und Arena werden immer gespielt - so lang es besseres Zeug dort gibt, siehste schließlich jetzt. 

Ohnehin hätte ich absolut kein Problem damit wenn Dungeons wichtiger werden (zur Zeit reichlich sinnfrei, Gear aus dem AH!), könnte man auch mehr Story oder wichtigere Ereignisse dort integrieren. Dungeon: Vorstory, Schlachtzug: Der Kampf und das Ende.


----------



## zoizz (7. April 2011)

Ich find es gut, dass Tanks/Heiler eine Belohnung bekommen. Denn schließlich hat man als DD einen nicht zu verachtenden Vorteil in einer Instanzengruppe: Man trägt keine (kaum) Verantwortung, während die beiden oben genannten Archetypes für das Wohl der Gruppe sorgen. Ergo haben sie sich jetzt auch eine Belohnung verdient.
Und wenn man es möglichst einfach haben will und aber auch gleichzeitig nicht bereit ist, etwas Wartezeit zu akzeptieren, dann sollte man doch besser an einer Übungspuppe den bunten Farben seiner Spells zuschauen und sich seinen Char bei Ebay kaufen.
Niemand hat Bock zu tanken, weil die DDs sich so dämlich benehmen, weil die zu Tankzeiten von den DDs so genervt wurden 


PS: Spieler, welche ein Invite des LFG-Tool verpennen, haben einen 15min Debuff verdient, der es ihnen untersagt, sich sofort wieder anzumelden. Nichts ist schlimmer, wenn ich mich als Tank anmelde und trotzdem ewig warten muss, bloss weil unsere verpeilten DDnubs nicht rechtzeitig den annehmen-Button klicken


----------



## pwnytaure (7. April 2011)

Das Tanken und Healen subventionieren


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nicht verallgemeinern...MIR beispielsweise macht das Tanken weitaus mehr Spaß als jede andere Rolle in WoW



Geht aber um das Allgemeinbild, der Tankmangel kommt ja nicht von ungefähr.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (7. April 2011)

das grundproblem liegt einfach daran das die inis im schnitt zu wotlk "schwerer" sind und viel länger dauern.
desweiteren sind viele leute so gut equipped, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnt gerechtigkeitspunkte zu farmen.
ich denke allerdings das sich diese dd wartezeiten spätestens mit 4.2 normalisieren, da es sich ab dann wieder lohnt zu farmen und vorallem werden die schlechteren twinks schneller equipped, was wiederum zu schneller ablaufenden instanzen führt und weniger leavern.


----------



## tonks09 (7. April 2011)

Ich hatte vor Cata nur Heiler oder Tank gespielt.Das ich mal als DD unterwegs war,konnte man in Monat an einer Hand abzählen.
Seit Cata, spiele ich nur noch gelegentlich meinen Schami als Heiler.Überwiegend aber als DD.Meine Dudu hab ich komplett eingemottet was das Tanken und Heilen angeht.Tanken ist mir zu schwer geworden, mit aggro halten.DDs nehmen ja auch überwiegend keine Rücksicht.Healen mit Dudu hab ich mehr oder weniger total verlernt.Früher hatte ich kommentare bekommen wie Nice heal und so weiter.Heute eher ey du ... Heiler lern mal healen.Hatte in hc total versagt, nach den mal wieder xten Änderung an der heal mechanik.Vorher np gewesen.Selbst in den non hc bekommt man solche sachen um die Ohren geknallt.Kaum Chancen healen zu üben,wozu ich auch kaum Lust habe wenn man vorher schon weiß,das man mit einer Warscheinlichkeit von bis zu 60% mal wieder angemotzt wird,weil mans noch net so drauf hat.Bin zwar in einer Gilde,aber da wird kaum was zusammen gemacht.Is halt ne massengilde,um die Bonis zu bekommen.Aber das nen anderes Thema.
Na bemerkt ihr was wo die Heiler und vorallen Tanks hin sind ?
Genau richtig.Die spielen jetzt zum größten teil DD.
Ich weiß nur eins. Ich werd genau solange mich als Heiler in der Suche anmelden wie ich endweder neue Fläschen,Tränke und Co. brauche.Oder aber alle Mounts habe die man bekommen könnte.

Eine Lösung wäre es wie in ICC einen Stärkungsbuff für Tanks und Heiler einzuführen,über den sie selber bestimmen könnten ob sie in in dieser Ini nutzen möchten oder nicht.Tanks könnten so mehr hp,weniger Schaden,schnellerer aggroaufbau bekommen.Heiler etwa nen höherer Manareg und eventuell erhöten heal.
In Gegenzug könnte man sagen, das jeder der den Buff nutzt.Einbußen hinnehmen muss.Wie etwa weniger Punkte pro Boss kill.
So hätte man zumindest die Chance Bossmechaniken zu lernen ohne gleich beim geringsten Fehler einen Wipe zu verursachen.Is nen DD tot fällt das nicht so sehr ins Gewicht,als wenn jetzt der Heiler oder Tank umfällt.Kicks aufgrund dessen sind auch immer wieder net -.-*


----------



## Shizo. (7. April 2011)

Inis wo man weder Heiler noch Tank braucht? o.O


----------



## Nexilein (7. April 2011)

Genaugenommen sind die Wartezeiten momentan weder schlimm (Alleria: 20 bis 30 Minuten) noch ungewöhnlich.

Wie lange hat man denn gebraucht um sich eine Gruppe selber über den /2 oder den SNG Channel zu suchen? Mal 10 Minuten, mal ne Stunde. Nach 23 Uhr sind auch mal garkeine Gruppen mehr zu Stande gekommen...
Und als Portsteine noch keine Portsteine waren, konnte man auch 30 Minuten warten bis die Gruppe vollständig an der Ini angekommen ist.

Es gibt eine einfache Lösung: Gilde oder F-Liste


----------



## KillerBee666 (7. April 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> aufgrund dieser News ( http://www.buffed.de...nd-mehr-819270/ ) und den entsprechenden Kommentaren wäre es doch mal interessant zu überlegen, wie ihr die hohen Wartezeiten der Schadensverursacher reduzieren würdet.
> 
> ...



DIe wartezeit der DDs ließe sich verkürzen in dem man Instanzen darauf auslegt das der Boss nur schaden macht der ausweichbar ist (aoe effekte usw) so würde man bei unfähigkeit sterben, bei SKill halt dmg machen. Das ist der einzige weg, oder einfach Heiler und Tanks aus WoW deleten.^^


----------



## Seryma (8. April 2011)

Und deswegen spielen jetzt irgendwelche Leute Tanks?!
Ich bin Tank aus Leidenschaft, weil ichs mag und kann.
Soll ich jetzt als Tank warten müssen... 

Blizz zwingt DD's in Rollen, die sie garnicht draufhaben - und 90% aller DD- Palas, DK's, Bären und Warri's *können* nur hirnlos Schaden machen...

Ich kann keinen Schaden machen... jedem das seine, aber kein Zwang!!!


----------



## Gladrock (8. April 2011)

Sorry, die langen Wartezeiten kommt vom Tank mangel.

Was Du in Random Grps erlebst, passt auf keine Kuhhaut (nichts gegen Tauren :-P).

Sorry aber da vergeht dir das Tanken und gehst nur noch mit deiner Gilde
Inis.

Erlebt 
Beispiel :

1. Mage Ab erster sec. Ae, antank??? juhi, stress für Tank und Heal für nix.

2. Erster Boss Burg Schattenfang Hero, 

Tank : "Kennt ihr den Boss?"
Grp : "Jo"
Tank : "Cool, ich unterbrich nach Heal"
Tank : "Wer macht unterbrechen des violetten Strahls vom Boss?"
Grp : "Tank, du mal, mach dir keinen Kopf"

Dachte ok cool haben den durchblick

Nach dem 3 Wipe hats immer noch keiner gepackt den Strahl zu unterbrechen (Nice). 

Das sind 2. Beispiele und Du erlebst zum teil so ne kacke echt. Ich habe verständis für neue Zocker, aber manche sehen Inis nicht mehr als Grp. Spiel.

Oh ok grins, der ist auch gut, Heal oom, ----> DD "Wo bleibt heal ?, du bist ja imba .......". "Wipe wegen dir du imba healer".
Wiso ging wohl der Heal oom? Der Boss kampf dauerte viel zu lange. Da kannst ein guten Tank und ein guten Healer haben, wenn zu weing Dmg kommt,
nützt auch das nix.

Ich hab jetzt auch auf die DD seite gewechselt und ich muss sagen es ist viel entspannter. meine einzige sorge 1. in der dps Liste.
Ein guter DD ist genau so viel Wert wie ein guter Healer oder Tank. Doch Tanks sind mangelware.

Und wenn ich mal noch Tanke dann Gilden intern.

Cu Ingame


Blizz führt bestimmt bald 2 Heldenklasse ein 3 Talentbäume alle zum Tanken, start lvl 85, alle Berufe 525, sämtlich Reitmounts und Pets die Ingame erhältlich sind geschenkt, Rüssi Orange :-P


----------



## Klobbireturns (8. April 2011)

legt doch zu den 13 € monatlich noch 10 dabei und mietet euch n Farmchinesen, der immer dann ,wann ihr wollt sich mit seinem Tank in eurer gruppe befindet und für euch tankt.
Is doch ganz easy >.<

so schlimm sind die wartezeiten auch net.
Beim queesten bin ich im tool, hab da mit meinem schurken immer so um die 30-40 minuten gewartet aber na und? ich wollt ja net sofort in ne ini.
Will ich sofort in ne ini, oder mehrere ini`s abfarmen geht das eh nur mit gilde oder Freunden , da 

-1. instant Gruppe voll
-2. ich den leuten " vertraue" das sie nich allzu viel kacke baun
-3 ich 10 ma schneller durc die ini`S bin als rnd
-4 das ganze spiel mit freunden mehr laune macht als mit rnd`s :-O


----------



## Klobbireturns (8. April 2011)

mist doppelpost -.-

naja aber dann geb ich noch meinen senf dazu^^

das erste was ich gedacht hab als ich den vorschlag mit 8 mann in ner normalen ini gelesen hab...

" juhu, jetz hab ichn it nur mehr im raid 6 Movemntkrüppelimbadpsroxxor DD`s sondern auch wenn ich nur meine Rnd Hero mach... Gz :-P"


----------



## Grobolus (8. April 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> PS: Spieler, welche ein Invite des LFG-Tool verpennen, haben einen 15min Debuff verdient, der es ihnen untersagt, sich sofort wieder anzumelden. Nichts ist schlimmer, wenn ich mich als Tank anmelde und trotzdem ewig warten muss, bloss weil unsere verpeilten DDnubs nicht rechtzeitig den annehmen-Button klicken



Ja, ja, da hat man sie wieder, die "verpeilten DDnubs"

Finde solche Aussagen nur peinlich, ein spieler wartet 30-60 min. auf eine Gruppe, da kann es ja leicht vorkommen, dass etwas Namens "Reallife" zuschlägt, nicht jeder hat seinen Wohnraum direkt um 360° um den PC aufgebaut, so kann es mal passieren, das dass Telefon/die Haustüre klingelt, man schnell eine Rauchen geht etc.... 
Spiele mit DD sehr, sehr selten RND-Ini (einfach keine Lust auf die Wartezeit), aber es ist mir auch schon passiert, dass ich einen INV verpennt habe, Browser zeigt an "Durschnittliche Wartezeit 40 Min., Zeit in Warteschlange 25 Min.", passt ja super, mach ich mir noch schnell in der Küche nen Kaffee, zurück am PC, man sieht noch wie der Zeitbalken die letzte Sekunde läuft und hechtet wie Bum-Bum-Boris an die Maus, doch genau als man 1 cm von der Maus entfernt ist läuft die Zeit ab.

Und Hr. Tankpro, wäre es dir lieber, wenn die Leute dann am Anfang in der Instanz schreiben
"Nochmal schnell AFKlo, nen Kaffee machen, eine Rauchen etc", in der Wartezeit darf man den PC ja nicht aus den Augen lassen

Edit:

"trotzdem ewig warten muss", also selbst wenn 2 x der INV kommt wenn ich mich als Tank anmelde und beide male ein DD AFK ist, glaube ich habe ich noch nie länger als 3 min gebraucht um als Tank in ner Instanz zu sein, würde ich jetzt persönlich nicht als "ewig" bezeichnen


----------



## Derulu (8. April 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> ...



No Chance auf größere Instanzen...einfach aus dem Grund, dass Raids nicht mehr wie in Classic (wo es 10er Instanzen Non-Raid gab) aus 40 oder 20 Spielern bestehen sondern hier die Anzahl drastisch reduziert wurden und Blizzard mehrfach bereits eindeutig gesagt hat, nicht mehr von diesem Konzept abrücken zu wollen...Wo soll bei 7-8 Mann Gruppen noch der "große" Unterschied zu 10er Raids sein? Für die 10er Instanzen in Classic brauchte man genauso 1-2 Tanks, und 2-3 Heiler, exakt so wie es in den heutigen 10er Raids der Fall ist...


----------



## Grimbär (8. April 2011)

Hi liebe Leute,

die bequemlichkeit soll auf bestraft werden klar dauert es lange ne Gruppe zu finden das war immer so auch zu Classic,BC,Wotlk zeiten wo en keinen DB gab. Warum zum henker sollte man jedem Spieler alles in den Ar....sch stecken. Mir gibt doch auch keiner Rabenfürst nur weil ich 50 mal drin war und nix dropt. Wenn Blizz nun für skillungen und nutzung der Spielmechanik Mounts als Belonung rausmacht will ich gefälligst Alars asche die ich jede Woche alleine als DK abfarme und 2 h mit Clearen und vorbereitungen drauf verwende.
Am besten erhöhen sie die monatliche gebühr und gewähren jedem Gamer pro Monat einen Wunschloot das wär auch ne Idee. 
Ich persönlich gehe seit sehr langer Zeit keine Random mehr maximal nehm ich 1 random dd mit aber Heal oder gar tank nope, alles gilde/Freunde) Natürlich könnt ihr mich Flamen oder als Eggo bezeichen aber ich verweise nur auf diese 2 linksm Wohl bekannt und weise ausgedrückt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y0lDW7j71k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNdsALMVns4


----------



## DeathDragon (8. April 2011)

Die Wartezeiten kommen wie erwähnt vom Tankmangel. Jetzt muss man da irgendwie entgegenwirken.
Option 1: Man vereinfacht das Tanken in Heros extrem, dass auch "DD's" einfach Tanken können und man kein komplettes Tankequip und Tankspecc haben muss
Option 2: Man belohnt die Tanks zusätzlich in den Hero Inis um die Motivation zu erhöhen, noch eine Hero ini zu gehn. Dies Wäre z.B. möglich indem man sagt: Hast du als Tank die erste Hero Ini erfolgreich absolviert kannst du in der zweiten nochmals 70 oder 35 Punkte bekommen beim Abschliessen der Inis. Dadurch würde jeder Tank zwei Hero Inis gehn und die DD's nur eine. Es würde sich die Wartezeit also theoretisch halbieren. Man müsste halt den Leuten entgegenwirken, welche diese Variante ausnutzen wollen und sich einfach für die Punkte als Tank anmelden.
Option 3: Die Tanks kommen vom ihrem "hohen Ross" runter und sehn sich nicht teils als etwas besseres an weil sie Instantinvite haben und die DD's nehmen endlich mal Rücksicht auf die Tanks.

Option 3 ist schlussendlich nicht realisierbar. Dann müsste man einfach mal die Anzahl GM's mindestens verdoppeln und die Spieler effektiv bei negativen Verhalten Sperren bzw die Ausschlusswahl extrem anpassen.
Bei Option 1 würde ich instant WoW kündigen und mich bei Rift umschauen. Viele nonhero Raidbosse sind jetzt schon ziemlich öde aus Tanksicht, da muss man das Tanken nicht noch zusätzlich erleichtern.
Bei Option 2 werden jetzt alle DD's anfangen mit mimimi das ist ja total unfair. Ist meiner Meinung nach jedoch die beste Lösung.

Nur zur Info. Ich bin selber Tank und gehe absolut keine Hero Inis mehr mit Randoms. Wieso auch? Es sind immer Gildenmember on die sich über einen Tank freuen. Ich werde nicht geflamt, gestresst und habe meinen Spass. Ich werde jetzt schon in Hero Inis "bestraft" wenn ich mit Gildenmembern gehe, indem ich keinen Dungeonfinder Buff kriege. Soll jetzt noch der Loot verschlechtert werden oder was? Wenn alle Tanks gezwungen werden Random zu gehen wird sich das ganze nur noch verschlechtern. Leute wie ich, die nicht Random gehen, werden immer noch nicht random gehen und dafür werden die DD's aus der Gilde noch dem DD Pott hinzugefügt.


----------



## Rolandos (8. April 2011)

Dabei ist die Lösung doch so einfach.

Wenn man die Spielmechanik einfach so umbaut, das die Konfiguration Tank, DD, Heiler nicht mehr nötig ist.

Wenn Jeder sich selbst oder ander heilen kann, Gegner nicht mehr so viel Schaden machen das selbst ein Stoffi Tanken kann ist das Problem gelöst.
Dazu noch ein paar Buffs zur Schadensvermeidung und schon ist alles in Butter.

Mehr Belohnungen würden mich auch nicht zum Tanken oder Heilen überreden.

Oder einfach mal etwas anderes versuchen. Kann mich an einen 70ziger Ini Run erinnern, ohne Tank und auf Heilung spezialisierten Char.

dafür aber 4 Pets von Waldi, Hexer, und Magier . Das war der besste Durchgang den ich je gespielt habe. War schwer aber es klappte.


----------



## Valdrasiala (8. April 2011)

Nachdem ich als Tank (Druide, Itemlevel ca. 348 ausgerüstet) gestern wiedermal so eine Pleite erlebt habe in HDU Hero, weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich jemanls wieder random anmelden werde. Auch wenn ich nen Extraloot bekommen werde.

1. HDU Boss. Übliche Taktik, erst links dann rechts. Ich sag noch: "gebt mir paar Sekunden um die Schlangen auf die andere Seite zu ziehen, dann könnt ihr gern bomben" - und alle sagen ok. Naja, dass ein Magier noch vor mir runterspringt und ich seine AOE-Zauberanimationen noch im freien Fall sehe, zeigt mir die Inkompetenz von Spielern - und deren Ungeduld. Hätte er sich Zeit gelassen, hätte ich alles antanken können, wir hätten den Boss First Try geschafft und hätten bestimmt auch sehr schnell die 70 Tapferkeitspunkte abgeräumt für die Rnd-Hero. Aber hat er nicht. Deswegen sind wir drei mal bei Bob gewesen. Und ich danach mit einem Deserteur-Buff wieder zurück in Orgrimmar.

Das einzige Problem ist die "so schnell wie möglich durch hier"-Mentalität. Ich mein mal, ich spiele das Spiel in meiner Freitzeit - und nicht auf der Flucht vor irgendwas... Das heißt nicht, dass ich nach jeder Gegnergruppe 5 Minuten Kaffeepause mache. 

Aber man sollte einfach mal an seine eigene Nase fassen (in jeder Rolle [als Tank auf den Heiler warten, als DD auf den Tank und auf den Heiler warten, als Heiler auf den Tank warten]), ob man der Gruppe, mit der man zusammenspielt, genug Zeit für ihren verdammten Job läßt. Wenn man das nämlich tut (und seine Klasse beherrscht), tanken so Leute wie ich wieder gern random.


----------



## Long_Wolf (8. April 2011)

Die offizielle Lösung :Blizzard Blog

Ich übersetze mal grob :

Um Tanks und/oder Heiler anzulocken gibts das "Ruf zu den Waffen" System, das der am meisten benötigten Klasse im Dungeon Browser einen Beutel zusichert der folgendes enthalten kann:

- Gold (100%)
- Edelstein, rar (durchschnittliche % Chance) 
- Fläschchen/Elexier nach Skillung (durchschnittliche % Chance)
- Haustier, viele möglich, auch andere Fraktion (hohe % Chance)
- Dungeon-Reittier (geringe % Chance) [Hierbei handelt es sich ausschliesslich um nur in Dungeons erhältliche Reittiere, KEINE Raid-Reittiere]

Den Beutel erhält man NUR wenn man sich solo anmeldet und den Endboss in der Instanz tötet !


----------



## delacr0ix (8. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Jau eine reine Komfortfunktion ohne Nutzungszwang einfach abschaffen....sollen die bei allen Autos einfach das Autoradio abschaffen, dann kann sich keiner mehr über die schlechte Musik beschweren und darüber warum die einen ein *Markengerät hier einsetzen* und die anderen ein Nonameprodukt haben - Problem gelöst
> 
> Guter Plan....



Wo kommst du denn jetzt mit Autoradios her  ? Immer diese merkwüdigen riil Leif Vergleiche. 

Aber gut wenn wir schon dabei sind, Scheiß auf Autoradios, abschaffen(Dann aber bitte auch das Dosenpfand)!!!!  

Nochmal kurz zum Topic. Also ich, persönlich, sehe das subjektiv so, dass ich in Zeiten von /2 Channel Gruppensuche sehr viele positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe. In maximal einer viertel Stunde hatte 
man Conny, Fred, Hainer, und Tina gefunden die gewillt waren mit einem eine, oder meist sogar mehrere Instanzen zu bestreiten. Aber gut ist ja heute alles viel besser dauert eine dreiviertel Stunde dafür ist man dann mit Kevin, Chantal, Bruce, Jakkeline zusammen *freude*.

Und ich weiß schon wie sie jetzt aus ihren Löchern kommen und sagen "Öhhhhh dann such doch im /2 Chat wenn dir das alles zu doof ist und dir zu fein bist und usw." Ja mache ich auch, oder eher gesagt ich versuche es aber leider melden sich Hainer(Tank) und Rainer(Heiler) lieber im Random Dungeon Tool an und somit wirds dann schonmal kompliziert mit der Suche. Nun gut wenn ich natürlich selber als Tank im /2 suche bekomme ich die immer sehr schnell...

Also bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage: "Einfach abschaffen"


----------



## Derulu (8. April 2011)

delacr0ix schrieb:


> Wo kommst du denn jetzt mit Autoradios her  ? Immer diese merkwüdigen riil Leif Vergleiche.



So merkwürdig ist der Vergleich nicht...der DF in seiner Form ist genauso nicht zwingend um WoW zu spielen, wie es ein Radio ist um Auto zu fahren. es sind beiedes reine Komfortfunktionen, die einem das Leben "erleichtern" können (mit Musik geht alles leichter und langes autofahren ist weniger langweilig). Ich muss beides aber nicht nutzen, wenn ich daraudf keine Lust habe. Deshalb ist es für den einzelnen völlig egal ob der DF drinnen ist oder abgeschafft wird (was nicht passiert, zu hohe Entwicklunhgszeit+ -kosten), denn jeder kann selber entscheiden ob er ihn nutzen will und dadurch mehr Komnfort hat (also schneller einen Instanzbesuch, wenn sich gerade keine Gruppe aus Bekannten ausgeht) oder ob er auf diesen Komfort verzichtet...


----------



## Feuerkatze (8. April 2011)

Das Problem ist: Tankmangel. Woran liegt das? Ich denke daran, dass die Aufteilung im Raid nicht mit den 5er Gruppen skaliert

5er:
1 Tank
3 DD
1 Heiler

10er:
1-2 Tanks
5-6 DD
2-3 Heiler

25er (und da ist die Krux)
1-2 Tanks !
16-19 DD
5-7 Heiler

wäre es eine gerechte Verteilung müsste die 10er mit 2 Tanks und 2 Heilern und der 25er mit 5 Tanks und 5 Heilern zurechtkommen. 

So spielt man vielleicht einen Tank, kommt aber nie zum Raiden, weil alle Tankplätze in den Gilden schon vergeben sind. Wozu sollte man mit dem dann noch grossartig in ne Hero gehen, wenn die Aussicht auf Raiden danach eh eher mau ist?

eine Änderung des 25ers zu mehr Tanks könnte ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis haben.


----------



## Derulu (8. April 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> ...



Und genau dafür (es war mit ein Grund) hat Blizzard den Dualspecc eingeführt. Dass Spieler, die in ihren Raids DD (Druide, Paladin, Krieger, DK, Schamane, Priester) spielen aber gerne auch einmal etwas anderes machen würden, in den 5er Instanzen ohne hohen Goldaufwand oder ohne rerollen zu müssen, in ihr Tank-/Heiler-"Gewand" schlüpfen können und sich dort mit andereren Aufgaben als im Raid vergnügen, wenn sie das denn wollen


----------



## Jordin (8. April 2011)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Die offizielle Lösung :Blizzard Blog
> 
> Ich übersetze mal grob :
> 
> ...



Dafür


----------



## MoSaG (8. April 2011)

Ich denke man muss auch ein bisschen "Tankblut" in sich haben um Tank spielen zu wollen. Man ist in jeder Hinsicht der der die Prügel einstecken muss ob von der Gruppe oder den Mobs, man braucht also ein dickes Fell. Außerdem ist es ein verantwortungsvoller Job, klar sind die anderen auch, aber wenn der Tank die Mobs nicht an sich binden kann, ist die Sache gelaufen ... alles andere kann man noch irgendwie retten mit Verbänden wenn der Heiler tot ist und wenn ein DD mal umkippt auch nicht schlimm.

Ich habe mich auch schon oft gefragt ob ich nicht mal nen Tank spiele, aber nachdem ich Heiler schon anspruchsvoller und verantwortungsvoller fand als DD und Tank ja noch mal eine ganze andere Mechanik darstellt, habe ich mir das geklemmt. Und ich glaube ein Beutel mit Gold und Mounts würden da aus mir auch keinen Tank machen 

Die Idee mit mehr DDs in einer Gruppe fänd ich einerseits gar nicht schlecht, man bekommt ja jetzt schon einen prozentualen Buff in Randoms, warum die Prozente nicht ein wenig erhöhen für Tank und Heiler, damit sie auch 6 oder 7 DDler-Bosse überleben? Und die Aussage man würde ja dann noch mehr Effekte auf dem Boden sehen ist ja mal quatsch, schließlich klappt das in raids ja auch  Nur reduziert das ja nicht den Tankmangel, es wird eher noch schlimmer, weil ja dann mehr DDler pro Gruppe mitgehen können.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man die Hunter- und Hexer-Pets bufft, damit sie in Inis tanken können. Oder das ein DD-Pala ein "Tank-Abbild" von sich erstellen kann, dass dann ebenfalls wie ein Pet fungiert. Oder ein DK so einen Fleischklops "herzaubern" kann, der dann tankt. Die Pets müssten weitestgehend autonom agieren, so dass der DDler nach wie vor DDler ist, wenn auch mit Abstrichen, für eine Grundführung des Pets (abfangen bei Aggro automatisch, aber neues Ziel wählen oder Ziel wechseln von Hand). Das würde dann zwar auch nicht MEHR echte Tanks ergeben, aber man wäre etwas unabhängiger. Ich habe auch schon viele Schurken ein wenig weitertanken sehen, wenn man denen noch ein zwei Buffs verpasst und noch ein wenig was fürs Aggrohalten wären das evtl. auch Tanks.

Das mal ein Mage oder Priester einen Boss tankt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, würde auch irgendwie die Mechanik ad absurdum führen, denn schließlich hat man den Klassen extra Aggro-reduces verpasst, da wäre es unsinnig ihnen jetzt etwas FÜR die aggro zu geben 

Als DDler warte ich derzeit im Durchschnitt ne Stunde im Tool, was ich schon recht lange finde ... daher spiel ich immer wieder Heiler zwischendurch, das geht wesentlich schneller. Aber auf Dauer ist mir das zu stressig


----------



## Derulu (8. April 2011)

MoSaG schrieb:


> ...



In einem Gruppen- und Teamspiel automatisierte Rollen einzubauen, halte ich für sehr bedenklich, denn was kommt danach - Auto-Heiler, Auto-DDs und Auto-Tanks und am Ende ist das MMO ein reines Solospiel, so wie es jetzt schon beim Leveln zeitweise ist. Wenn man sowas will, kann man sich auch ein offline RPG kaufen und sich die monatlichen Onliengebühren einfach sparen


----------



## Bandit 1 (8. April 2011)

Ich sehe auch kein Problem, wir haben in der Gilde ca. 8 Tanks. Ich selbst habe 2 

Nur gehe ich nicht Random. Warum ich ich komme on, schreibe im /g "Wer will mit Hero ?"
und los gehts.

Random ist einfach ein Krampf. DDs die keine 5 K DPS schaffen, Heiler die zum ersten mal
zu heilen scheinen und wenn man mal Random geht (einer meiner Tanks hat auch 356er
Damagegear) dann kriegen die "Tanks" keine 2 crits gehalten.

Da kann mir Blizz jeden Tag ein Mount versprechen, ich habe einfach keine Lust auf diese
Trotteltrupps die sich herumtreiben. Von 5 Randoms hatte ich 3x ins Klo gegriffen die letzte
Zeit...

Die sollten die Gegenstandstufe für Heroische Instanzen höher stellen und das Tool sollte
erkennen, ob der Spieler mit PvP Gear schummelt. Dann wäre einiges leichter.

Aber nein, die Herrschaften wollen ja alle eine Stunde nach Level up in die Heros...


----------



## MoSaG (8. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ...


Naja das Gruppenspiel an sich bleibt ja erhalten und ich habe ja auch nichts von einem NPC geschrieben, den man am Eingang der Ini "buchen" kann, sondern von Pets die bestimmte Aktionen eigenständig durchführen sollen wie spotten wenn ein DD Aggro zieht bzw. zum Antanken, ansonten soll der Jäger, Pala, Hexer etc, sein Pet steuern.

Es ging außerdem um den Tankmangel den es auszugleichen gilt, ich glaube nicht, dass man mal einen Auto-DD bräuchte, schließlich gibts davon ja genug 

Ich gebe Dir recht, wenn man jede Rolle als Auto-... dazubuchen könnte, dann könnte man es auch lassen ein MMO zu spielen, aber nicht jeder mag in einer Gilde spielen (mich eingeschlossen, ich war lange in einer Gilde, aber mir ist da der Gruppenzwang zu hoch, WoW is für mich nur ein Spiel, da will ich so spielen wie ich will und wenn ich grad keine Lust auf ne Ini habe, dann habe ich eben keine ) und vor dem Suchtool war die Suche nach Gruppen noch aufwändiger und hat teilweise länger gedauert. Von daher finde sowohl die Anreize die Blizz anbietet als auch diesen Thread nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Sacrilege (8. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und genau dafür (es war mit ein Grund) hat Blizzard den Dualspecc eingeführt. Dass Spieler, die in ihren Raids DD (Druide, Paladin, Krieger, DK, Schamane, Priester) spielen aber gerne auch einmal etwas anderes machen würden, in den 5er Instanzen ohne hohen Goldaufwand oder ohne rerollen zu müssen, in ihr Tank-/Heiler-"Gewand" schlüpfen können und sich dort mit andereren Aufgaben als im Raid vergnügen, wenn sie das denn wollen



In der Therorie wunderschön :-)

Aber wozu soll man einen Tank in 5er Instanzen spielen, wenn man mit dem dann nie raiden gehen wird, weil die 2 Tankslots belegt sind? Um überhaupt in einer Instanz tanken zu können, braucht es das nötige Equip und auch die Erfahrung/Übung. Ich wage zu bezweifeln dass sich das sehr viele just for fun antun - und wenn dann sicher nicht in random Gruppen wo man dann als unerfahrener Tank eh nur geflamed wird.

In nahezu allen Fällen wo einer im Raid umspecct, ist es entweder von Heiler auf DD oder umgekehrt. Ich könnte mich nicht entsinnen dass jemals einer von DD auf Tank gespecct hat, wenn dann umgekehrt weil für den Boss nur 1 Tank benötigt wird.

Der Tank Mangel ist also von Blizz hausgemacht und vorprogrammiert. Die achso tolle Community die man in Random Gruppen antrifft, tut ihr übriges dazu Hobby Tanks zu vergraulen.


----------



## RedShirt (8. April 2011)

Erst als DD mitlaufen, Tankgear sammeln. Dann als Tank laufen, schneller drin sein.

Mach ich mit Heilern nicht anders.

Da bleibt eigentlich immer was liegen, und wenns der Tank nicht mehr braucht "Darf ichs für 2nd haben?"


----------



## Grimbär (8. April 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Das Problem ist: Tankmangel. Woran liegt das? Ich denke daran, dass die Aufteilung im Raid nicht mit den 5er Gruppen skaliert
> 
> 5er:
> 1 Tank
> ...



Rechnen nich deine Stärke was :-D 25er im hero brauchste bei manchen bossen 3-4 Tanks. wären Normal 25er doppelt soviele tanks wie im 10er bräuchtest du im hero wohl noch mehr LOL da wäre unser Tank problem gelöst aber scheiße wie krieg ich 181 Mille + Adds bei Halfus down ohne schaden Mist doch wieder 40er raids einführen :-P Extra für heromode


----------



## puzzelmörder (8. April 2011)

Da ich selbst tanke (auch noch random Heros)kann ich aber bestätigen, dass man ein dickes Fell haben sollte (skille ich als Druide ja eh mit). Oft sind es die DDs die grade neuen Tanks oder Heilern die Lust rauben indem es nicht schnell genug gehen kann. 

Genau da liegt aber das eigentliche Problem, nicht an dem *hust* hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad der Heros oder dem "schlechterem" Equip von neuen Tanks oder Heilern. 
Ich meine ich habe auch mit miesem Gear ne Woche nach Release angefangen zu tanken und es ging. Da hatte ich über DF noch DDs die sich nicht zu schade für CC waren und Zeit mitgebracht haben. Wir haben in meiner ersten Hero (war Burg Schadowfang) über 2 Stunden gebraucht bis zum Endboss und sind am Ende gescheitert, aber dort wurde niemand gekickt oder beleidigt. 
Die Einstellung der DDs war nicht GOGO sondern wie kann ich selbst was beitragen zum Erfolg der Gruppe außer nur Schaden.   

Wenn heute nen neuer Tank in ne Gruppe kommt wird ihm keine Chance gelassen tanken richtig zu lernen (Levelphase ist nen Witz). Die DDs ballern raus was geht und flamen danach noch warum sie Aggro bekommen. Heiler müssen die Fehler gegenheilen was grade mit schlechtem Equip noch nicht geht. Manapausen werden nicht geduldet, man muss ja nach spätestens 30min fertig sein.   

Es ist doch auch paradox, dass Leute (meistens DDs) sich über lange Wartezeiten beschweren aber nach dem ersten Wipe die Gruppe verlassen mit den Worten" Ihr Gimps". 

Ich wage mal zu behaupten fast 80% der Spieler die eine Hybrid Klasse spielen haben die nötige Skillung um entweder zu tanken oder zu heilen. Zumindest könnte man das meinen, wenn man sieht wie oft dem Tank das Equip weggewürfelt wird. Diese wird aber meistens nur in Gildengruppen genutzt um eben dem Streß im DF zu umgehen. Der Tankmangel existiert meiner Meinung nach nur im DF weil die meisten 2nd Tanks sich dort nicht trauen. 
Beispiel: In meinem 10ner Raidpool sind wir 16 Leute. Davon sind 3 Volltanks. 2 Plattendds haben 2nd Specc auf Tank und können tanken wenn nötig. 
Wir haben 4 Vollheiler im Pool und weitere 2 DDs könnten heilen wenn nötig. Außerdem haben noch 2 Tanks die Möglichkeit auch als Heiler zu raiden.
Von einem generellen Tankmangel kann ich da nichts sehen. 
Alle die aber bei uns nur 2nd einspringen (egal ob Heiler oder DD) melden sich nur als DD für random Heros an und trauen sich dort nicht. Wenn die Anfragen für Heros aber intern kommen sind die sofort dabei. 

Das Belohnungssystem sorgt vielleicht dafür, dass ein Teil der 2nd Tanks/Heiler sind eben auch für diese Rolle anmeldet. Dann profitieren aber vorallem die DDs. Es gibt nen schnelleren Invite. Jetzt meckern aber ausgrechnet die DDs wieder weil die Rollen, denen sie die Lust rauben dafür auch nen Bonus kriegen sollen. Verrückte Welt. xD 
Nicht alle DDs sind "schwarze" Schafe , aber die wenigen reichen aus um Tanks und Heilern Lust zu rauben. Darunter leiden eben alle.


Mein Vorschlag wäre ein Benimm; und Toleranzkurs für ALLE (schwarze Schafe gibts auch bei den Tanks und Heilern). Dürfte aber ziemlich schwer umzusetzen sein. Das Teamplay ist in WoW leider schon lange Vergangenheit wenn man außerhalb der Gilde und Flist loszieht.  
Die Comm formt sich selber und die Wartezeiten resultieren eben daraus.   
Persönlich finde ich das Locken mit ner Chance auf Mounts nicht schlecht und tatsächlich werden trotzdem die Mounts net häufiger vorkommen. Die Zeit die ich heute spare als Tank mit nem Instant invite kann ich auch locker solo die Mounts farmen wenn ich Bock drauf habe.  


Gruß
PS: Wollte paar Quotes nutzen aber hab dann drauf verzichtet. Soll sich niemand persönlich angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## Sacrilege (8. April 2011)

Ab und dann hat man auch sowas...

Tank: Hi Leute, tanke heute zum 1. Mal, bitte habt etwas Geduld mit mir.

Wenn ich sowas lese, habe ich gemischte Gefühle.

Der eine Teil sagt: cool, der steht dazu, alle wissen was Sache ist, finde ich gut, wird schon klappen :-)

Der andere Teil sagt: Oh Gott nicht schon wieder so einer -.-

Da bin ich dann an dem Punkt - leave ich oder gebe ich ihm eine Chance?

Das neue Anreiz-/Belohungssystem wird vermutlich den einen oder anderen 2nd Tank dazu bewegen sich auch als solcher im DF anzumelden. Ich stelle mir nur gerade die Frage ob ich das wirklich will, oder ob ich nicht lieber längere Wartezeiten in Kauf nehme und dafür hoffentlich einen erfahrenen Tank bekomme.

Die Sache mit der Belohnung ist mir eigentlich wayne, aber ok finde ich es nicht, da dieses System alle Klassen ausgrenzt, die gar nicht die Möglichkeit zu tanken/heilen haben.

Ja, theoretisch kann es auch DD Mangel geben - genauso wie es theoretisch Weltfrieden geben könnte und Atomkraftwerke sicher sind. Wir alle wissen aber auch, daß das kompletter Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## Derulu (8. April 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> ...



Atomkraftwerke an sich sind auch eigentlich zu 99,99% sicher, das Problem daran ist, dass keiner die Wahrscheinlichkeit abschätzen kann, was passiert, wenn genau dieses 0.01% Unsicherheit eintritt, sei es durch terroristische Akte, menschliches Versagen oder Naturkatastrophen. Jetzt mal davon abgesehen von der Tatsache, das wir Strom, den wir jetzt im Moment benötigen mithilfe von Materialien erzeugen, die teilweise in 24400 Jahren nur noch halb so gefährlich sind wie heute, was völlig "pervers" ist, aber das hat hier nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.

BTT:
Das neue System von Blizzard ist solange das Beste um die Wartezeiten im DF-Tool zu verkürzen, solange niemand ein System aus dem Hut zaubert das: a) leicht und schnell implementiert ist; b) das Mißbrauch vorbeugt (Bewertungssysteme scheiden damit leider in Wahrheit aus); c) keiner Rolle einen spielerischen Vorteil bietet (Styleitems sind kein spielerischer Vorteil); d) kein Eingriff in die Spielmechanik ist (Gruppenvergrößerungen damit ausgeschieden); e) günstig und einfach zu entwickeln ist

Keiner sagt, das System sei optimal aber es ist besser als gar nichts zu tun


----------



## puzzelmörder (8. April 2011)

> Da bin ich dann an dem Punkt - leave ich oder gebe ich ihm eine Chance?



Wie lange wartet ein DD im Schnitt? 30min? Dann kommste in ne Gruppe mit nem neuen Tank und überlegst dann ob du deswegen abhauen sollst? 
Wenn du abhaust bekommste nen Debuff (ka wie lange)und musst nochmal 30min Warten. 
Du nimmst also in bestimmten Situationen ein Zusätzliche Wartezeit von 30min + Debuff in Kauf um eventuell 3 Wipes und CC zu sparen? 

Der Unterschied ob man in einer Instanz CC nutzt oder alles bombt ist nicht größer wie 10min. Das Bomben birgt sogar ne größere Gefahr zu wipen und der Wipe kostet auch Zeit. Nen neuer Tank muss doch nicht zwangsläufig schlecht und langsam sein.

Selbst wenn Wipes und CC die Gruppe 30min kosten biste schneller fertig wenn du in der Gruppe bleibst.


----------



## Muh-Q (8. April 2011)

Eigentlich sind ja die Hybridklassen das "Problem". Diese entscheiden sich bewusst dagegen zu tanken. Daher wäre es auch möglich die Warteschlange einfach nochmal zu teilen. Tank/Heiler/Pure/Hybrid. Die Wartezeit kann man regulieren indem von der längeren Schlange 2 DD genommen werden und von der anderen 1 DD.

(Ich spiel als Main Hexer, habe aber einige Twinks die auch Heros gehen. Jeder Hybrid geht entweder als Tank oder Heiler in die Instanzen, Außer dem DK weil ich mit der Mechanik des Blut-tanks nicht ganz klar komme und der eher zum Bergbausklaven verkommt  )


----------



## Sacrilege (8. April 2011)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Du nimmst also in bestimmten Situationen ein Zusätzliche Wartezeit von 30min + Debuff in Kauf um eventuell 3 Wipes und CC zu sparen?



Ja, in bestimmten Situationen nehme ich das schon in Kauf. Ich mach diese Entscheidung aber nicht nur alleine am Tank fest. Ich schaue mir die anderen in der Gruppe an und auch die Ini in der ich gelandet bin, spielt eine Rolle. Danach wäge ich ab ob sich der Aufwand (Zeit, Wipes,...) lohnt oder nicht.

Grundsätzlich neige ich aber schon dazu "frischen" Tanks eine Chance zu geben, sofern sie ordentlich equippt, gesockelt und verzaubert sind! Genau das ist aber bei den Reserve Rambos oft leider nicht der Fall.

Ich hatte auch schon mal Todesmine mit 2 Stunden. Rückblickend auf solche Erlebnisse sind erneute 30 Minuten Wartezeit + Deserteur Buff verschmerzbar


----------



## dragonfire1803 (8. April 2011)

Tankwurscht schrieb:


> Schuld an dem ganzen dielämmer haben doch die die sich am meisten aufregen . Und ja ich zählte auch mal zu der Partei. Ich meine die dds die zeigen müssen was ihre recount latte her giebt und dabei komplett verlernt haben was cc ist bzw Agro managment. Kein wunder das die tanks bzw heiler kein bock mehr auf so ein stress haben und die anmeldungen zurück gingen bzw sie sich lieber gildengruppen suchen.



/sign
Das grosse Problem an diesem ganzen Theater ist diese Wotlk-Phase ab Ulduar bzw spätestens ab PDK. Da sind doch ein großteil der DDs losgerannt wie die axt im walde. Was ein Tank ist hat niemanden interessiert und genau das ließ man diese auch richtig spüren. Wenn der Tank noch nicht ganz so gut equipt war oder nicht ganz so erfahren war wurde der Tank gleich geflamet. wehe der Tank hat nicht die nächsten 5 Gruppen zusammen gezogen dann war er gleich ein noob. Hat der Tank aufn CD gewartet um damit pullen zu können (zB Schildwurf beim Pala) oder hat er auch nur gelootet, wurde er gleich mit ogog angebrüllt und musste damit rechnen das der nächste Shadow oder sonst wer die nächsten Gruppen pullt...Der Tank war für viele doch nur ein notwendiges Übel damit endlich die nächste Gruppe aufgemacht wird im DF. Das war der Moment wo ich mir geschworen habe NIEMALS wieder für eine random gruppe zu tanken, denn als Tank hat man auch ein anrecht auf Spielspass...Dann kam Cata und plötzlich wollte man wieder einen Tank in der Gruppe haben, und jetzt soll man wieder die Nase hinhalten für jene DDs die einen vorher nur mit Füssen getreten haben? Danke nein verzichte, ich gehe lieber mit der Gilde.
Ich will nochmal ausdrücklich sagen, es waren nicht alle DDs solche ego-vollidioten und mit manchen konnte man prima zusammenspielen und ja ich weiß auch unter den Tanks gab es einige schwarze Schafe.

Der nächste Grund warum ich den DF meide ist, das mir dieses ganze mimimi und leaven tierisch auf den Senkel geht. Boss xy hat etwas nicht gedroppt und leave...man wipet an einem Boss oder an einer Trashgrp und schon leaven die ersten...man kommt gerade in der Instanz an und schon leaven die heiler und oder Tanks...sry aber auf dieses ganze hin und her habe ich echt keine Lust mehr...Da ich auf grund meines equipstandes nicht mehr auf Heros/Loot/Ruf oder Punkte angewiesen bin fällt es mir auch nicht schwer darauf zu verzichten.


----------



## Friedjoffchen (8. April 2011)

Wie in vielen anderen Themen, die die Instanzen behandeln, kristallisiert sich auch hier wieder heraus, dass es letztendlich um das Miteinander geht. Weil die einen sich nicht so verhalten, wollen die anderen nicht mit ihnen spielen, oder eben anders herum.

1. Es ist ein Spiel, soll also Spass machen. Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn man sich auch an die Regeln hält und zu diesen gehören auch die Dynamik, der die Charakterrollen 	unterworfen sind. Nur wenn darauf Rücksicht genommen wird, kann es auch funktionieren. Also antanken lassen, Eigenschaden vermeiden, um den Heiler zu entlasten, 	optimalen Schaden und den richtig angewendet machen, um den Kampf schnell zu beenden.  Ich weiß riesige neue Weisheiten.

2. Es sind zwar Pixel, die sich auf den jeweiligen Bildschirmen bewegen, aber hinter diesen stecken reale Menschen. Wenn jemand andere Menschen nicht leiden kann und diese 	beleidigen muß, dann soll er halt nicht unter Menschen gehen.

Vielleicht wäre es ja ne Möglichkeit bei der Randomsuche die Option "Kuschelgruppe" auszuwählen, also Leute zu suchen, die um des Spielspasses willen das ganze betreiben und auch mit dem Wipe keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Dropz (8. April 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Wozu eine Lösung suchen, wo kein problem existiert?
> 
> Entweder ich nutze die Bequemlichkeit, dass mir ein Tool eine Gruppe zusammenstellt, nehme dafür aber länger Wartezeiten in Kauf (als Heiler warte ich übrigens auch bis zu 30 Minuten..)
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Zentoro (8. April 2011)

4 DD pro Grp?


----------



## Derulu (8. April 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> 4 DD pro Grp?



Eingriff in die Spielmechanik, vom Hersteller nicht erwünscht, wird daher nicht realisiert werden...


----------



## Millwall (8. April 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Eine Idee von mir würde darin bestehen, die *heroischen *Instanzen (und nur die, nicht die normalen Level-Instanzen) von fünf auf sieben oder acht Spieler zu erhöhen, wobei die entsprechenden neuen Plätze nur für DD vorgesehen sind. Sprich: man hätte dann fünf oder sechs DD-Plätze, was die Wartezeiten zumindest um die Hälfte reduzieren sollte (in der Theorie). Die HP-Pools der entsprechenden Mobs und Bosse sollten leicht anpassbar sein, der Schaden müsste höchstens für AE-Fähigkeiten korrigiert werden, damit die Heiler nicht vor unmögliche Aufgaben gestellt werden.






Sehe ich insofern kritisch, dass dann die Möglichkeit um einiges höher ausfällt, schwarze Schafe in der Gruppe zu haben, die Tanks und Heilern dann Items wegwürfeln. Und keiner braucht mit erzählen, er gehe nicht ausschließlich für Items/Punkte per Dungeonfinder in Instanzen. Mitspieler sind den meisten da doch völlig egal, zumindest gildenfremde. Ich denke, dein Vorschlag würde alles nur schlimmer machen.





Ergo: Gilde suchen,  sich 4 Leuts zusammensuchen, und mit diesen feste Ini-Runs machen (hat zusätzlich den Vorteil, dass sich ein halber 10-Mann-Raid gleich mal ein bisschen einspielt).


----------



## Viperias (9. April 2011)

Hiho Leute,

Ich habe mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen und es mag dadurch auch möglich sein das meine Idee schon jemand anderes geäußert hat.
Wie folgt habe ich mir eine Lösung so vorgestellt:s

In den hero instanzen würde ich 2 NPC einbringen die am Anfang jeder ini stehe und je 1 spieler der grp es ermöglichen, sofern kein Tank oder Heal vorhanden ist einen Buff zu gewähren,
welcher z.B. dem Spieler einen Aggro buff + Rüstung/Hp % Steigerung sowie eine Reduzierung des Schadens um einen deutlichen Wert (50-80%)
somit währe der Spieler in der Lage zu tanken und auch zu überleben 

gleiches beim heal der Buff würde dem Spieler ermöglichen durch direkte Attacken auf den Boss die Gruppe zu heilen wobei der schaden selst auf 0 reduziert wird.

meine Idee ist sicherlich nicht 100% ausgereift eher befindete sie sich in der frühen Alphaphase.


btw ich bin tank und bräuchte mir eigendlich keine Gedanken machen. 

mfg Spieler xyz 

Für die Horde!


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. April 2011)

Was mir immer wieder mal auffällt ist die Tatsache, daß man öfter mal DDs in der Gruppe hat, die selbst tanken könnten. Daher kommt es auchab und an vor, daß wenn man sich als Tank UND DD anmeldet, man in die Rolle des DDs gesteckt wird. Was kann man daraus schließen? Der Dungeonfinder steckt also auch gerne mal mehrere Leute die sich als Tank angemeldet haben, in eine Gruppe. Sowas könnte man eigentlich unterbinden, indem Blizzard dafür sorgt, daß der Dungeonfinder eben nicht mehr mehrere Leute in eine Gruppe steckt, die tanken könnten, und laut ihrer Anmeldung, auch würden. Dadurch wär schon mal einige Tanks mehr im Umlauf. Das selbe gilt natürlich auch für Heiler..

p.s.: Nachdem ich das hier gepostet habe, habe ich mal den Thread überflogen  und dabei ist mir ein noch größeres Problem aufgefallen. Anscheinend spielen einige Leute Tanks, sind sich aber zu fein und einfach zu feinfühlig um mal ne Random-HC zu tanken. Kneift einfach die Arschbacken zusammen, beißt in den sauren Apfel und tankt eine verdammte Random-HC. Vielleicht ergibt sich dadurch die Möglichkeit, eure durch Einzelfälle geprägte schlechte Sicht der Dinge etwas zu verbessern.  Mal ehrlich ich tanke jeden Tag mindestens 3 Random HCs. Natürlich sind da manchmal Leute bei, wo man einfach das Kotzen kriegen könnte. Aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, sind das doch eher die Ausnahmen. Also einfach mal in den sauren Apfel beißen, vllt. die eigenen Erwartungen etwas runterschrauben, sich selbst nich für wichtiger halten als man ist und Dinge nich ernster nehmen als sie sind. Das senkt das Frustpotential einer Random-HC ungemein.


----------



## Derulu (9. April 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Sowas könnte man eigentlich unterbinden, indem Blizzard dafür sorgt, daß der Dungeonfinder eben nicht mehr mehrere Leute in eine Gruppe steckt, die tanken könnten, und laut ihrer Anmeldung, auch würden. Dadurch wär schon mal einige Tanks mehr im Umlauf. Das selbe gilt natürlich auch für Heiler..



Ich glaube, das passiert, weil das System versucht, einigermaßen gleich gut equipte Gruppen zusammenzustellen wo es möglich ist...


----------



## Wizzbeast (9. April 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Was mir immer wieder mal auffällt ist die Tatsache, daß man öfter mal DDs in der Gruppe hat, die selbst tanken könnten. Daher kommt es auchab und an vor, daß wenn man sich als Tank UND DD anmeldet, man in die Rolle des DDs gesteckt wird. Was kann man daraus schließen? Der Dungeonfinder steckt also auch gerne mal mehrere Leute die sich als Tank angemeldet haben, in eine Gruppe. Sowas könnte man eigentlich unterbinden, indem Blizzard dafür sorgt, daß der Dungeonfinder eben nicht mehr mehrere Leute in eine Gruppe steckt, die tanken könnten, und laut ihrer Anmeldung, auch würden. Dadurch wär schon mal einige Tanks mehr im Umlauf. Das selbe gilt natürlich auch für Heiler..



So was kann man unterbinden indem man sich als Tank nicht für 2 Rollen anmeldet... das Problem ist selbstgemacht.
Nenn mir einen Grund mich für beide Rollen gleichzeitig anzumelden? Da muss Blizz gar nix machen, da müssen nur die Spieler Ihr Verhalten ändern und schon ist dein "Problem" gelöst.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. April 2011)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> ...
> Nenn mir einen Grund mich für beide Rollen gleichzeitig anzumelden?



Ganz einfach, weil es einem egal ist, ob man DD oder Tank spielt? Gibt ja auch Leute die sich als Heiler UND DD anmelden, oder als Heiler UND Tank. Damit bieten sie dem Dungeonfinder-Tool lediglich eine größere Auswahlmöglichkeit. Das Problem liegt also sehr wohl beim Tool - nämlich darin, daß diese Auswahl nich effektiv genutzt wird.


----------



## Wizzbeast (9. April 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil es einem egal ist, ob man DD oder Tank spielt? Gibt ja auch Leute die sich als Heiler UND DD anmelden, oder als Heiler UND Tank. Damit bieten sie dem Dungeonfinder-Tool lediglich eine größere Auswahlmöglichkeit. Das Problem liegt also sehr wohl beim Tool - nämlich darin, daß diese Auswahl nich effektiv genutzt wird.



Ich verstehe Deinen Punkt immer noch nicht.... DU meldest Dich als Tank UND DD an und jetzt beschwerst Du dich das das Tool genau das macht, was DU eingegeben hast...

In meinen Augen immer noch ein klarer Bedienerfehler, kein Fehler des Tools.

Wenn es Dich stört melde Dich nur mit der Rolle an auf die Du gerade Lust hast.

Wenn Du Dich mit 2 Rollen anmeldest, weil Du Lust auf beide hast verstehe ich immer noch nicht was Dein Problem ist, denn dann macht der DF genau das was Du wolltest. 

ich Spiele sowohl einen DD als auch einen Tank. Ich habe es noch nie erlebt das der DD schneller ne Einladung bekommen hat als der Tank, was ja auch nicht geht da man als Tank eigentlich immer bei uns einen Instant invite bekommt. Und ich behaupte mal das ist mehr oder weniger überall so. Wenn Du Dich also anmeldest und beides kannst solltest du dir darüber im klaren sein das Tanks tausendmal dringender benötigt werde als DD´s. Aber das DF ist so nett und sagt: Hey er möchte beides machen also geben wir ihm auch beides. Aber auch das passt Dir nicht... Wieso meldest Du dich dann überhauot mit 2 Rollen an wenn Du dich dann darüber beschwerst?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. April 2011)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Deinen Punkt immer noch nicht.... DU meldest Dich als Tank UND DD an und jetzt beschwerst Du dich das das Tool genau das macht, was DU eingegeben hast...
> 
> In meinen Augen immer noch ein klarer Bedienerfehler, kein Fehler des Tools.
> 
> ...


Ich beschwere ich mich nich. Ich zeige nur nen Fehler im System auf. Wie du schon sagst, scheinst du nich zu verstehen, worauf ich hinaus will. Anders als ich es bisher getan habe, kann ich es dir leider nich verklickern, also sehe ich keinen weiteren Sinn darin, es zu versuchen.
Wenn du's genau wissen willst, melde ich mich nur mit meinem Druiden als Tank UND DD an, da ich bei meinem DK sowie bei meinem Pala bisher nur Wert auf Tanken lege. Den Druiden habe ich aber ursprünglich als DD gespielt, und das Tankspec damals nur genommen, um schneller in Instanzen zu kommen. Dabei hab ich dann, wenn man es so nennen will, die Leidenschaft für's Tanken entdeckt.
Obwohl einen Versuch mache ich noch, dir meinen Stanpunkt zu verklickern. Vielleicht begreifst du dann, worauf ich hinaus will (ansonsten siehe unten):
Ich melde mich z.B. NUR als Tank an. Ein anderer Spieler meldet sich zur selben Zeit (was ja bei einigen zehntausend Spielern pro erweitertem Realmpool durchaus möglich ist) als DD UND als Tank an. Nun kommt der Dungeonfinder und sagt, ok einer will nur Tank machen, der andere Tank UND DD, also steck den den einen einfach als DD zum Nur-Tank in die Gruppe. Und genau das sollte unterbunden werden!

Und nun zu deiner Aussage, so wie ich sie auffasse: DU meinst also, jeder der ein Tank-Spec hat, MÜSSE also auch Tanken, damit der Community geholfen wäre? Kannst DU dir eigentlich vorstellen, wozu das führen würde? ICH fürchte nich. Und da DU in meinen Augen genau so wenig Aufnahmebereit zu seien scheinst, wie ich es wohl in DEINEN Augen bin, spare ich mir jede weitere Diskussion mit DIR. Ich wünsche DIR trotzdem noch ein angenehmes Wochenende.


----------



## Zentoro (9. April 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Was mir immer wieder mal auffällt ist die Tatsache, daß man öfter mal DDs in der Gruppe hat, die selbst tanken könnten. Daher kommt es auchab und an vor, daß wenn man sich als Tank UND DD anmeldet, man in die Rolle des DDs gesteckt wird. Was kann man daraus schließen? Der Dungeonfinder steckt also auch gerne mal mehrere Leute die sich als Tank angemeldet haben, in eine Gruppe.



Macht er aber extrem selten und auf 85 nur zu ungewöhnlichen Uhrzeiten erlebt, wo vielleicht wirklich im Verhältnis weniger DD am suchen waren.


----------



## Wizzbeast (9. April 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Und nun zu deiner Aussage, so wie ich sie auffasse: DU meinst also, jeder der ein Tank-Spec hat, MÜSSE also auch Tanken, damit der Community geholfen wäre? Kannst DU dir eigentlich vorstellen, wozu das führen würde? ICH fürchte nich.



Bei der jetzigen Situation sehe ich keinen Unterschied zwischen: "jeder der ein Tank-Spec hat, MÜSSE also auch Tanken, damit der Community geholfen wäre" und der Tatsache das das tool mich (bei deinem vorschlag) obwohl ich mich als tank und als DD angemeldet habe, mich immer nur als tank nimmt. da die situation in der mehr dd´s als tanks gebraucht werden wohl eher sehr selten auftritt. Denn ich behaupte mal das wenn es so gemacht werden würde wie Du es vorgeschlagen hast, ich in 99.9% der Fälle in denen ich mich als Tank und als DD angemeldet habe ich dann als Tank genommen werde. Und ich, wenn ich dann mal als DD mit will mich nur als DD anmelden muss und nicht als beides. Und da sind wir wieder bei der IST Situation: Ich möchte als Tank mit, melde ich mich als Tank an, ich möchte als DD mit, melde ich mich als DD an.
Mir persönlich ist es noch nicht untergekommen das ein 2. Tank in der Grp war.



Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Und da DU in meinen Augen genau so wenig Aufnahmebereit zu seien scheinst, wie ich es wohl in DEINEN Augen bin, spare ich mir jede weitere Diskussion mit DIR. Ich wünsche DIR trotzdem noch ein angenehmes Wochenende.


Dito


----------



## Riumi (9. April 2011)

CarpoX schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe ist es das eben nicht. Die Belohnung gibts nur, wenn man sich solo anmeldet.
> 
> 
> Ich habe auch meine geringschätzige Meinung bereits in dem Artikel kund getan. Hier wird versucht ein Problem zu beheben, dass es ehrlich gesagt gar nicht gibt. Warum sollte die Wartezeit der DDs "behoben" werden? Es gehört nunmal u.U. dazu, wenn man die Bequemlichkeit des Dungeonfinders nutzen will.
> ...



Und genau das würde wiederrum die Wartezeiten der DD´s weiter verkürzen. Denn wenn deine 3 DD´s kein Bock mehr auf den Dungeonfinder haben reguliert sich der DD Pool voll automatisch nach unten *lach*


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. April 2011)

In den Heroics sind ja jetzt schon fast auf WotLK-Niveau, mit Ausnahme einiger Bosse. Ich tippe stark darauf, dass die Instanzen innerhalb der Sommermonate auf WotLK-Niveau runtergestampft werden. Dann liegt die Wartezeit nur noch bei 15-20 Minuten.

Abgesehen davon liegts eh am Umgangston. Tanks, die sich freiwillig eine Random-Hero antun, sind eindeutig masochistisch veranlagt.


----------



## Derulu (9. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> In den Heroics sind ja jetzt schon fast auf WotLK-Niveau, mit Ausnahme einiger Bosse. Ich tippe stark darauf, dass die Instanzen innerhalb der Sommermonate auf WotLK-Niveau runtergestampft werden.



Weswegen auch (vom Schwierigkeitsgrad) höhere Dungeontiers eingeschoben werden, welche dann wieder nicht outgeared sind...


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Weswegen auch (vom Schwierigkeitsgrad) höhere Dungeontiers eingeschoben werden, welche dann wieder nicht outgeared sind...



Das ist geplant, ob es überhaupt kommen wird, muss man dann sehen. Und ob sie tatsächlich so schwer sind. Außerdem sind sie nicht "outgeared" sondern schlicht generft. Mein Tank ist immer noch blau und hält eine Gruppe problemlos.


----------



## Derulu (9. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist geplant, ob es überhaupt kommen wird, muss man dann sehen. Und ob sie tatsächlich so schwer sind. Außerdem sind sie nicht "outgeared" sondern schlicht generft. Mein Tank ist immer noch blau und hält eine Gruppe problemlos.



MeinDruide ist grün/blau und hält noch immer nicht alls so problemlos (und der steht erst non-HC) wie mein Paladin das am Ende von WotLk getan hat..und es liegt nicht an mir...gestern Grim Batol normal war ich als Katze mit...der erste Tank hat 3 Heiler und 2 DDs verbraucht, der 2. Tank dann noch 2 Heiler und 3 DDs, bis der 3. Tank und der 6. heiler die Instanz bis zum Ende durchgezogen haben...kein einziger Wipe bei Bossen, alle an Trashmobs, die für den Tank zu hart waren oder bei denen der Tank für den Heiler nicht gegenheilbar war...trotz 322er Equipdurchschnitt, was bei weitem langen sollte

Ja, Instanzen waren zu Beginn von Cata schwerer
Ja, die Instanzen wurden generft ABER >60% der Vereinfachung liegt im Equip und dem outgearing begründet, nicht in den Nerfs (auch 346er Equip ist "blau", es droppt in den Instenzen was heißt, wer dieses Gear trägt, für den sind zukünftig die HC Instanzen einfacher, da er sich ja für die nächst höhere Aufgabe ausrüstet)


----------



## schmetti (9. April 2011)

Wenn euch alles nicht passt was Blizz versucht um den DD´s die Wartezeit zu verkürzen dann erstellt euch einen Tank und lernt den zu Spielen.
Das wäre zumindest mein Vorschlag ^^


----------



## Muh-Q (11. April 2011)

Blizz hat ja am Wochenende verkündet das der Beutel *nicht *Seelengebunden sein wird. So kann man schön mit Twinks tanken/heilen und die Beutel an den Main schicken bis der alle Mounts/Pets hat. Das ist eigentlich eine gute Lösung. Wer sowieso Twinks ausstatten wollte kann sich jetzt noch über Mounts für den Main freuen .


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. April 2011)

Viperias schrieb:


> In den hero instanzen würde ich 2 NPC einbringen die am Anfang jeder ini stehe und je 1 spieler der grp es ermöglichen, sofern kein Tank oder Heal vorhanden ist einen Buff zu gewähren,
> welcher z.B. dem Spieler einen Aggro buff + Rüstung/Hp % Steigerung sowie eine Reduzierung des Schadens um einen deutlichen Wert (50-80%)
> somit währe der Spieler in der Lage zu tanken und auch zu überleben





Gut, du willst das über Buffs regeln und nciht gleich NPC-Bots mitmachen lassen, aber dennoch:

Wozu glaubst du führt das?


Es gibt sicher Tanks aus Leidenschaft, aber viele machen es denke ich auch, weil es den Vorteil hat Instant-Invites usw zu bekommen.


Aber viell. wollen sie auch lieber DD spielen, oder haben noch 2nd Specc DD oder DD-Twink.  


Mit deinem Vorschlag (oder mit Bots) wären Tanks/Heiler nicht zwingend nötig, was im Endeffekt dazu führt, das sie noch weniger werden.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. April 2011)

Nicht serverübergreifender Dungeonbrowser, um den Server und die Gefolgschaft dort mehr in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen und die Anonymität zu nehmen. Jeder Spieler, der die Instanz verlässt, gibt seine Verständniserklärung dazu, folgende Daten über ihn an alle Spieler der Gruppe preiszugeben: Adresse, Name, Telefonnummer, Kontonummer, Pinnummer + Krankenakte.


----------



## Nisbo (11. April 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> aufgrund dieser News ( http://www.buffed.de...nd-mehr-819270/ ) und den entsprechenden Kommentaren wäre es doch mal interessant zu überlegen, wie ihr die hohen Wartezeiten der Schadensverursacher reduzieren würdet.
> 
> ...



Coole Idee, so könnte man tatsächlich in Spitzenzeiten den "DD-Stau" abbauen, dafür dann wie Du sagtest etwas mehr HP bei den Bossen und evtl etwas mehr Loot denn gibt ja auch welche die brauchen noch was aus den HCs. Nur sollte dann 7 schon das Limit sein denn sonst haben wir ja schon Raids *g*

Also wie gesagt ich finde die Idee gut, die Leute die sich die Gruppen auf den Servern selber suchen die können das auch weiterhin machen, alle anderen können damit gut abgefertigt werden. Am teilweise miesen Klima in den RDM Gruppen wird das aber auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Kalamazoo (11. April 2011)

Inne Tonne


----------



## Freaklikeme (11. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon liegts eh am Umgangston. Tanks, die sich freiwillig eine Random-Hero antun, sind eindeutig masochistisch veranlagt.



Das ist bei den Heilern aber auch net anders^^. Wenn ich seh was ich da manchmal in ner Hero als Tank vorne dran habe bekomm ich auch das grübeln.

Tank mit 15% Buff + Ausdauer der gradmal bei 130k ist, ist auch spaßfrei kann ich dir sagen. 

Und das sind dann genau immer die DDs die meinen juhu ich habe 2 Tankitems und kann mir so meine Warte-Zeit verkürzen.
Vielleicht einfach mal paar Dailys machen, dann kommst auch nicht so lang vor.

Und was den Vorschlag hier angeht, die DD-Plätze anzuheben, so bringt das nichts, weils dann nur noch mehr Leute gibt, die wild um sich hauen und so die Tanks noch weniger Lust haben sich random anzumelden


----------



## Technocrat (11. April 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt, liegt es an dem grundlegenden Designfehler, das es überhaupt Tanks gibt. Ja, ich weiß, WoW ist Fantasy, aber trotzdem sollte es wie im RL keinen Tank oder Sofort-Heiler geben, nur DDs. Dann liefe jeder DD gefahr, "auf die Freesse" zu bekommen und nur Teamspiel würde den Exitus der DDs verhindern - ganz wie im RL.

Ja, mir ist klar, das Blizzard das jetzt unmöglich ändern kann, aber wie man hört, soll Guild Wars 2 ohne Tanks auskommen. Und wenn das klappt, dann vielleicht auch der WoW Nachfolger "Titan".

OK, ist klar. Ein Mädchen wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen....


----------



## Kyrador (11. April 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, liegt es an dem grundlegenden Designfehler, das es überhaupt Tanks gibt. Ja, ich weiß, WoW ist Fantasy, aber trotzdem sollte es wie im RL keinen Tank oder Sofort-Heiler geben, nur DDs. Dann liefe jeder DD gefahr, "auf die Freesse" zu bekommen und nur Teamspiel würde den Exitus der DDs verhindern - ganz wie im RL.



Am Prinzip des "Tanks" ist generell erstmal nichts falsch, aber er ist irgendwie falsch umgesetzt. Ein "Tank" müsste einen Feind in eine Engstelle locken und dann (per Kollisionsabfrage) den Weg versperren, so dass z.B. Magier die Möglichkeit haben, den Feind zu vernichten. Oder es müsste einen richtigen Nahkampf geben, in dem sich der "Tank" auf den Feind wirft und diesen zu Boden ringt, damit seine Kameraden diesen bezwingen können usw.
Aber der Gedanke "Hey, deine Mutter ist mein episches Reittier"-Spotten ist irgendwie sinnbefreit... im PvP denkt ja auch keiner daran, zuerst den Typen mit den meisten Lebenspunkten und der dicksten Rüstung wegzupusten... erstmal den Heiler umhauen oder den Typen, der am wenigsten aushält.
Insofern sind Dungeon/Raidbosse ohnehin dämlich. Haben eine Enrage-Fähigkeit, die ihnen aber erst einfällt, nachdem die kleinen Typen da einfach nicht Ruhe geben wollen... oder wirken ihre tatsächlich effektiven Attacken auf die falschen Gegner (bestes Beispiel Karazhan-Endboss: hey, ich könnte die Lebenspunkte des Tanks sofort auf 1 reduzieren und ihn dann mit einem Schlag wegputzen, aber nee...).

Naja, aber solche sinnfreien Sachen sind in allen MMOs so.


----------



## madmurdock (11. April 2011)

400g pro Ini fuer Tank oder Heal. Problem wird nur wieder sein, dass sich dann noch mehr Nichtskönner als Tank anmelden. Ergo. Ne Lösung bis auf die vom TE genannte kanns eher nicht geben.


----------



## Leethas (11. April 2011)

Ich finde das, was Blizzard da für die Tanks einführen will 1. Unpassend und 2. Zuviel . Aus Storysicht ist das ja schon sinnlos: Todesschwinge groß böse Zwielicht damdamdamm usw. kennen wir ja alle und man findet quasi in den neuen Instanzen 1. Ross von B.Totenschwur aus Stratholme, nen Vogel aus einer Krypta, welche auf nem anderen Planeten steht und etwas von Blutelfen . >>> Passt nicht zu Story
Ausserdem was sagen denn da die Magier ?! Wir können nicht einfach Tanken, die wenigsten Klassen _können_ tanken, und von den wenigen die es tatsächlich tuen gibt es genug, welche nicht _Tanken _sondern eher die Ini-Gruppe missbrauchen.

Wenn sich jetzt ein Meele-DD denkt, ja, ich will das mount Tank ich mal ne runde. Der stellt sich das mal so einfach vor, aber wenn der da mit DD Eq und 0815 Skill reingeht und 0 Erfahrung erleiden 4 arme Schweine schlechte Zeiten.

Lösungvorschläge:

1) Versuchen, den DDs welche gerne Tanken ermöglichen, schnell an Tank-Equip zu kommen und -wenn nötig- ein Tutorial für Tanks einführen, dieses könnte auch Lowies helfen, welche nochtnicht so ganz durchsteigen. Das kann helfen, den neueinsteigern das Tanken leicht zu machen und sorgt dafür, dass das 1.Tanken nicht zu einem Flop wird.

2) Man überarbeitet diese Prämie für Tanks: Z.b. 10% Gerechtigkeitspunkte-Bonus , 10% EP-Bonus, 10% geplündertes Gold-Bonus, ...   etwas, was auch nützlich ist (und nicht sowas wie ein mount) . Dabei sollte es aber auch einen ausgleich für DDs geben. Nur kürzere Wartezeiten sind so naja, man könnte die DDs ja dann ausserhalb der Inis etwas verstärken. 

3) Eine "Abwrack-Prämie" für DDs einführen. Jeder DD, welcher die möglichkeit hat einen Tank zu machen, bekommt in 2-3 Monaten ine Prämie wenn er dies tut: z.B. 2000 Gold, 1 seltenes neues Mount, ...  also etwas wirklich *wertvolles . *Vielleicht hört sich der Titel blöd an - doch wenn man das mit Nummer 1 etwas verknüpft eigentlich ganz sinnvoll, oder?


----------



## DeathDragon (12. April 2011)

Irgendwie kommt es mir vor, dass viele das Argument "Ich bin Magier/Hexer/Hunter.. ich kann nicht tanken" einfach nur missbrauchen. Wollt ihr jetzt ernsthaft jedem DD mit einem möglichen Tankspecc aufzwingen zu tanken? Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal: Hätte der Magier/Hexer/Hunter... einen Tankspecc würden diese Leute ebenfalls NICHT tanken.

Wenn ihr mit Belohnungen neue Leute zum Tanken motivieren wollt, wird das darauf hinauslaufen dass irgendwelche Leute sich als Tank anmelden, keine Ahnung vom Tanken haben und die Gruppe nie den Endboss zu Gesicht bekommt. Jedoch ist gesagt, dass man als Tank/Healer es um einiges schwerer hat als ein DD. Nur schon aus dem einfachen Grund, dass es 3DD's aber nur einen Tank gibt. Macht ein DD ein Fehler kann es meistens der Tank und die anderen DD's noch ausbügeln. Failt der Tank ists ein Wipe, genauso beim Healer. Darum ist es auch absolut NICHT ungerecht wenn die Healer/Tanks für ihren Mehraufwand besser belohnt werden. 

Die Wartezeit auf eine Gruppe als Begründung für bessere Belohnungen zu nehmen ist ehrlich gesagt extrem fail. Es ist ja nicht so dass ihr während des wartens Integral und Differenialgleichungen auflösen müsst um nicht aus der Warteschlange zu fallen. Ihr könnt während der Zeit, Questen, Angeln, Archäologie, Farmen...

Ich find den Vorschlag einen Tank zu motivieren 2Inis zu tanken ehrlich gesagt die bisher beste Lösung. Dadurch hat man theoretisch doppelt soviele gute Tanks auf DD's. Also wie bereits vorgeschlagen:
- Schliesst ein Tank erfolgreich eine Instanz ab kriegt er die bisherigen 70 Tapferkeitspunkte
- Er kann sich für eine zweite Instanz anmelden und wieder 70 Tapferkeitspunkte bekommen (geht nur 1x pro tag also max 140Punkte)
- Um als Tank eine Instanz betreten zu können muss man ein GS von 329 mit Tankitems haben
- Meldet sich kein "richtiger" Tank für die Ini an kann man ihm die Tankrolle aberkennen und er kriegt in der zweiten Instanz nichtmehr die 70 Tapferkeitspunkte. Dies geschieht mit derselben Umfrage wie die Ausschlusswahl (also 3 Leute mindestens dafür...)


----------



## Gnorfal (12. April 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> 400g pro Ini fuer Tank oder Heal. Problem wird nur wieder sein, dass sich dann noch mehr Nichtskönner als Tank anmelden. Ergo. Ne Lösung bis auf die vom TE genannte kanns eher nicht geben.



Was ist denn ein "Nichtskönner-Tank"? Einer, der die 4 Button, die man als Tank braucht (und als Heiler und als DD) nicht drücken kann?


----------



## Kyrador (12. April 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein "Nichtskönner-Tank"? Einer, der die 4 Button, die man als Tank braucht (und als Heiler und als DD) nicht drücken kann?



Wer mit seinem Tank nur 4 Buttons betätigt, ist in der Tat ein "Nichtskönner-Tank"...
Selbiges gilt für Heiler... wer da nur 4 Buttons betätigt, ist in der Tat ein "Nichtskönner-Heiler"...


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein "Nichtskönner-Tank"? Einer, der die 4 Button, die man als Tank braucht (und als Heiler und als DD) nicht drücken kann?



Vermutlich hast du noch nie als Krieger getankt. Ich zähle 24 Buttons, die ich regelmäßig im Kampf nutze. Variiert ein wenig, je nach Gruppe und Boss.


----------



## Derulu (12. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vermutlich hast du noch nie als Krieger getankt. Ich zähle 24 Buttons, die ich regelmäßig im Kampf nutze. Variiert ein wenig, je nach Gruppe und Boss.



Bei meinem Bären sind's auch so um den Dreh rum 20-25 (jetzt mal aus dem Gedächtnis)

selbst bei meinem Paladin und meinem DK sind sicher noch 18...auf jeden Fall weit mehr als 4


----------



## mcwz (12. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Bei meinem Bären sind's auch so um den Dreh rum 20-25 (jetzt mal aus dem Gedächtnis)



wtf, 20-25 Knöpfe die man beim Feral im Kampf braucht??

Feenfeuer &#8594; Zerfleischen &#8594; Aufschlitzen &#8594; Pulverisieren &#8594; Hauen &#8594; Prankenhieb

Mehr ist es ned, also eine 4 Button Klasse, Sorry 6 Buttons, wie jede andere auch.


Ja, du hast noch nette Gimmicks wie Battlerezz und Anregen, die du als Bär aber nur in Situationen nutzen kannst, wo keiner auf dich einschlägt.

Und die oh shit Buttons wie, Baumrinde, Überlebensinstinkte, sowas hat aber auch jede Klasse in irgendeiner Form.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2011)

> Sorry 6 Buttons, wie jede andere auch.



Als Krieger 6? Hmm ich zähl mal aus dem Kopf heraus: Spott, Verwüsten, Rache, Schildschlag, Schildhieb, Schildreflexion, Einschreiten, Heldenhafter Stoß, Spalten, Siegesrausch, diverse Rufe für Wut, der Stunschlag, Donnerknall, Verwunden ... ich komm gar nicht mit dem Zählen nach. Klar, wenn man nur irgendwie pi mal Daumen spielt, reichen vermutlich vier Tasten. Das sind dann die Tanks, die schon nach der ersten Mobgruppe rausgewählt werden.


----------



## Garnalem (12. April 2011)

*Es würde reichen, wenn die Spieler vernünftig spielen würden und sich okay benehmen würden.* Dann würde ich auch gern öfter als Heiler Heroic Inis und insbesondere Random Heroics gehen. 

Es wird den Heilern und Tanks unnötig schwer gemacht, wenn man in Schadenseffekten stehen bleibt, Bosse nicht versteht (obwohl Taktiken erklärt oder per Addons wie Rob Boss Mods gepostet werden), kein CC benutzt, CCs wieder öffnet, unnötig viele Gegner pullt etc. Als wenn es irgendwen interessiert, wer als Erster im Recount steht. 5 Minuten später habe ich die Gruppe und die Recountdaten doch eh wieder vergessen. 

Auch finde ich die Umgangsweise oft unangebracht. Mit "Ey mach ma mehr Schaden" wird jemand mit einer 330er Ausrüstung auch nicht mehr rausholen können. Ich habe einfach keinen Bock auf schlechte Umgangsformen, Streit innerhalb der Gruppe, Leaves nach einem Wipe, unnötige Wipes, Leaves weil ein Boss ein bestimmtes Item gedropt oder nicht gedropt hat etc. Dann spiel ich halt nur noch sporadisch diese Inhalte oder nur noch mit Freunde oder Gilde. Und ich kenne eine Menge Tanks und Heiler, denen es nicht anders geht. 

Es gibt nicht unbedingt zuwenig Tanks und Heiler, viele haben einfach keinen Bock mehr auf Stress.


----------



## Fusselbirne (12. April 2011)

Sobald sich die DD's lernen zu benehmen,wird sich die Wartezeit verkürzen.Ansonsten dürfen sie weiterheulen!


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2011)

Lustig, grade bin ich wieder in einer Hero. Kaum komme ich rein, pullt schon der erste DD. Ich renn hinterher und spotte ab, trotzdem liegt der DD im Dreck. Kommentar: "Fehler Nummer 1, du hast XY sterben lassen." Tja ich hab sie gebeten mich rauszuvoten, damit sie noch mal 40 Minuten warten dürfen. Ich sitz jetzt gemütlich in der Instanz und mach mir was zu essen.


----------



## Blackout1091 (12. April 2011)

Ich fands auch gerade wieder extem lustig.
Endboss Steinender Kern und kein DD kickt den Machtgriff , obwohl Schurke und Schamane dabei waren.
Dann muss ich als Kreiger Tank zusätzlich noch immer zu sehen , dass ich kicke , die Aggro halte , meine Fähigkeiten richtig einsetze ..

Und die DD´s weinen rum..und machen nichts..

Und dann noch beschweren das es extra Beute für Tanks gibt? 

Mal im Ernst diese scheiß Kommentare von wegen "BOar mein Schurke kann aber nicht tanken voll ungerecht" sind sowas von hohl.
Selbst wenn er es könnte würde kaum einer damit tanken.
Viele tun sich den Streß nicht an in Rnd- Inis  Verständlich deswegn spiele ich zur Zeit auch fast nur DD wenn ich rnd Ini gehe.


----------



## Mafiosis (12. April 2011)

Ich gehe auch nicht gerne mit rnd. 
Vorgestern erst wie ein gutes Erlebnis. Ein Gildenkollege war in einer HC. Endboss hat wohl nicht so geklappt. Gruppe löste sich auf, bis nur er und ein Mage da waren. Er fragte uns ob wir helfen können, also haben wir die Gruppe voll gemacht. Ich war als DK-Tank (357er-iLevel) mit und das was der Mage macht ist mich anzumachen weil ich seiner meinung nach falsch umgeschmiedet und gesockelt hätte.
Warum soll ich bitte schön solchen Leuten noch helfen? Ich muss mich nicht ins Tool stellen. Schade nur um die DD's die ihren Job gut machen


----------



## Long_Wolf (14. April 2011)

Ein Beispiel das aufzeigt warum es mir persönlich schwer fällt DDs und ihrer Wartezeiten irgendwie als Problem anzusehen.

Ich bin als Krieger im steinernen Kern nHC unterwegs, frisch 84 und mit reichlich schlechtem Equip. Ich habe die Instanz deshalb schon X mal durchgezogen weil mir eigentlich nur noch ein Schmuckstück fehlt damit mich der Dungeonbrowser für die 84er Instanzen freischaltet und ich kann die Instanz langsam schon nicht mehr sehen. Zugeteilt sind mir diesmal : Schattenpriesterin (aus meiner Gilde) Schamanenheiler (rnd, 85, gut equipped) und zwei Jäger die....eine wandelnde Katastrophe sind.

Beide tragen Equipment das mehr als deutlich mangelndes Klassenverständnis beweist, sind selbst nach ausschweifender Erklärung nicht in der Lage EINE Eisfalle zu setzen, und haben als Pets eine knurrende Spinne (PvP) und einen knurrenden Bären (Tank) dabei die sie mit Irreführung zu Tanks umfunktionieren wann immer sie sich ein add eingefangen haben weil sie auf alles schiessen ausser auf den Totenschädel.

Nachdem ich gefragt habe ob sie die Jäger schon länger spielen und auf Anfängerfehler hinweise (Petwahl/Ausrüstung/etc) werde ich geflamed ich solle erstmal Schaden machen ich wäre im Recount letzter. Kurze ungläubige Kontrolle der Rollenverteilung, JA ich bin der Tank. Ich kann mir ein Lachen nicht verkneifen und regele die Pulls nun mit minimalem CC (muss der Frosch des Heilers halt reichen). Ich gönne mir den Spass nach Plattenhaut regelmässig 2-3 trashGruppen zu pullen um meinen AE Schaden dazu zu nutzen im Recount mehr DPS/Schaden anzusammeln. Tatsächlich gelingt es mir dank dieser Taktik einen der Jäger sowohl bei der DPS als auch beim Schaden zu überholen(!). Nach dem trash beim Endboss frage ich aus Spass ob der Schaden nun stimmt und erhalte weitere flames/Anmerkungen das dies doch besser ginge. Amüsiert starte ich den Bossencounter, wir legen den auch ohne Probleme, und dann kommt der Brüller: Ich erhalte von einem der beiden Jäger einen /whisper das alles gesagte zum Thema Schaden nicht böse genommen werden sollte aber manche Spieler, so wie ich, bräuchten einen Ansporn damit sie vernünftig spielen würden.

Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht !

Fazit: Solche und ähnliche DDs gibt es leider reichlich, es tut mir wirklich Leid für die DDs die einem angenehm in Erinnerung bleiben ( und ja auch die gibt es) aber wenn die Masse der Spieler aus solchen beratungsresistenten Ignoranten oder anderen Problemfällen besteht, sehe ich es nicht ein mich als Erzieher/Berater/Lehrer/Kindergärtner zu betätigen wenn ich eigentlich nur mit Spass durch eine Instanz will.


P.S.
Auch in heroischen Instanzen können einem mehr als genug dieser "Sonderfälle" begegnen, ich bitte also um Nachsicht das ich ein Beispiel aus einer nonheroischen Instanz wählte, aber dieses Ereignis passte wie die Faust aufs Auge zum Thema.


----------



## Grimbär (14. April 2011)

Lösung:

Um nur das Blizz system zu unterstützen:

Tank gear mit nem Wert abfragen d.h anmelden in DD gear is nur Rolle DD Möglich! Tankanmeldung muss min Tankgear der Stufe XY vorrausgesetzt werden. Rüstung und Skillwechsel ist wärend eines Runs nicht möglich!


----------



## Terrorzapfen (14. April 2011)

Ich denke eine einfache Möglichkeit mehr Tanks zu "züchten" wäre eine Trainingsarena, wo man die Tankfähigkeiten erlernen/üben kann. Man blamiert sich nicht und kann trainieren. Evtl. auch mit Tutorialfunktion oder Beobachtermöglichkiet.

Könnte so aussehen, dass man alleine gegen 5 eng beieinander stehende Puppen Aggro-Aufbau üben kann. Blizzard kann dann Schwierigkeiten einbauen wie Verlust Aggro auf 1-X Puppen und man muss sie sich wieder holen. Oder anderer Trainingsraum, wo man verteilte Bot-Mobs einammeln muss. Nächster Raum Boss-Fähigkeiten ausweichen usw.

Wer im stillen Kämmerlein üben kann, stellt fest ob er das kann/will/schafft und traut sich danach in die freie Wildbahn des DF.


----------



## Certas100 (14. April 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Ich fands auch gerade wieder extem lustig.
> Endboss Steinender Kern und kein DD kickt den Machtgriff , obwohl Schurke und Schamane dabei waren.
> Dann muss ich als Kreiger Tank zusätzlich noch immer zu sehen , dass ich kicke , die Aggro halte , meine Fähigkeiten richtig einsetze ..
> 
> Und die DD´s weinen rum..und machen nichts..



Ich geb Dir da recht, dass viele zu doof zum kicken sind. Gerade wenn man beim Trash keinen CC mehr macht, ist es wichtig so den einkommenden Schaden zu reduzieren.

ABER: 
Ich würde mich nie auf Randoms verlassen, schon garnicht wenn es nicht abgesprochen wurde, ob die überhaupt was kicken sollen, deshalb kicke ich mit meinen Tanks immer alles selbst!
Zu Deinem oben genannten Beispiel: Im Steinernen Kern beim Endboss ist Tanken nun nicht gerade anspruchsvoll, dass man nicht selbst kicken kann. Du übertreibst da völlig in Deinen Ausführungen^^
Soll da bitte Agrohalten schwer sein? Kommt da so viel Burst, dass man extrem auf seine Fähigkeiten achten muss? nein beides trifft nicht zu, als tank kann man schon halb afk rumstehen und muss nur jeweils mal kicken.


----------



## Remboldt (14. April 2011)

Leethas schrieb:


> 3) Eine "Abwrack-Prämie" für DDs einführen. Jeder DD, welcher die möglichkeit hat einen Tank zu machen, bekommt in 2-3 Monaten ine Prämie wenn er dies tut: z.B. 2000 Gold, 1 seltenes neues Mount, ... also etwas wirklich *wertvolles . *Vielleicht hört sich der Titel blöd an - doch wenn man das mit Nummer 1 etwas verknüpft eigentlich ganz sinnvoll, oder?



dass würden dann ja sau viele DD´s machen, dann wär das "Wertvolle" Mount auch nicht mehr Wertvoll weils dann jeder hat


----------



## Metadron72 (14. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja ich hab sie gebeten mich rauszuvoten, damit sie noch mal 40 Minuten warten dürfen. Ich sitz jetzt gemütlich in der Instanz und mach mir was zu essen.



wie kommt ihr immer auf den trichter ? wenn man bereits in einer ini ist und der tank leaved, dauert es 10 sekunden bis man nen ersatz hat, da man auf der prio nach oben gesetzt wird. die wartezeit ist nur bei der ersten gruppen zusammenstellung.


----------



## Doofkatze (14. April 2011)

Gestern hatten wir in der Gilde wieder ein Beispiel für einen relativ idiotischen Tank. Weder unser Heiler, noch ich sind jetzt die Superspieler mit perfekter Rüstung. Bei mir kommt halt immer dazu, das ich "nur" DK bin, der als Tank ohne Schild an gewissen Situationen laufend sehr viel Schaden nimmt. Heraus kommt natürlich ein erhöhter Heilaufwand bei langen, gleichmäßigen Kämpfen. Trotzdem bin ich eigentlich so weit, das wir zusammen die meisten HC-Inis ohne Tode durchbekommen.

Aber zurück zum Anfang: Heiler + DD unserer Gilde in einer Instanz, Vortexgipfel, immer wieder Sterberei, Wutausbrüche, TS-Channelwechsel...

Nach ca. 20 Minuten wurde ich nur noch angeschrieben: "du tankst JETZT!"

Beide waren raus aus der Gruppe, nachdem der Tank sie sogar noch beleidigt hatte, das der Heiler gar nicht heilen könnte.

Neustart. Ich als Tank, er wieder als Heiler. Vortexgipfel (trotz Random).

Zwischendurch immer wieder Ansagen: Hier war ich nur noch auf 10% Mana, in "meinem" Versuch 95% und so zogen wir uns in 40 Minuten einmal durch die Instanz.

Der Tank hatte Tankeq, hatte einen angemessenen Gearscore (keine Abwertungen, 440er Gear), war aber irgendwie unfähig. Es gibt also auch solche Fälle.


----------



## RedShirt (14. April 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt halt immer dazu, das ich "nur" DK bin, der als Tank ohne Schild an gewissen Situationen laufend sehr viel Schaden nimmt. Heraus kommt natürlich ein erhöhter Heilaufwand bei langen, gleichmäßigen Kämpfen. Trotzdem bin ich eigentlich so weit, das wir zusammen die meisten HC-Inis ohne Tode durchbekommen.



Entschuldige, wenn ich Dich korrigieren muss.

Nein, es ist sogar weniger Heilaufwand, wenn man als Tank die Bossmechanik und seine CDs kennt. Unser Paladintankheiler würde den DK-Tank am liebsten mit in die Kiste nehmen.

Bei langen, gleichmäßigen Kämpfen kann man schön planen und seine CDs werfen - und damit die Eigenheilung und das Blutschild (!) ausnutzen.

Du hast kein Schild, dafür Rüstung über die Präsenz und als Mastery eben kein Block+ sondern ein Blutschild+. Und das ist enorm.

Schadensspitzen gleicht man mit CDs und gekonnt gesetztem Todesstoß aus...

Der DK ist *imho* der schwierigste Tank, weil ohne wirklich dagegenzuarbeiten wird man definitiv mehr Schaden futtern (und unzureichend gegenheilen).

Wäre es, wie Du schreibst, würde niemand einen DK tanken lassen. Er nimmt ja immer mehr Schaden und ist bei langen, gleichmässigen Kämpfen damit schlechter als alle anderen.
--> R.I.P. DK Tank.

ist es aber nicht.


----------



## Juicebag (14. April 2011)

Die DDs sollen froh sein, dass überhaupt noch Leute tanken. Ständig pullen sie und regen sich auf, dass sie die Aggro haben und letztendlich wird man einfach gekickt... Is doch alles lächerlich... da vergeht einem echt die Lust.


----------



## Shiningone (14. April 2011)

Was ich mir für den DF wünschen würde, wäre die Möglichkeit, Einladungen zu überspringen. Oder halt gleich die Option, dass man sagt, man möchte nur nicht angefangene ID's/Instanzen haben. Als DD ist es mir schon öfters passiert, dass ich in eine laufende Instanz komme, wo dann 4 Leute vor dem Boss stehen und das ganze direkt in einem Wipe endet. Danach stehe ich dann alleine in der Ini und meine Wartezeit war mal wieder für den Po. Gleiches ist mir als Heiler auch schon passiert ... nicht genau geschaut und dann in einen Bosskampf hineingeportet worden. Sehr unangenehm, wenn dann schon 1-2 DDs tot und der Tank auch schon fast tot ist. Da vergeht einem die Lust auf Random.
Eigentlich müsste ich mit meinem Tank so langsam die Heros abklappern. Aus den normalen Inis kann ich nichts mehr gebrauchen. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass ich mich dort dann nur wieder unnötig aufrege. Bei meinem Heiler (Schamane) bin ich inzwischen soweit, dass ich aus dem Ele-Baum die Trefferwertung mitgeskillt habe (Umwandlung: Willenskraft --> Trefferwertung). Wenn dann mal wieder ein Add mich lieber mag als den Rest der Grp, kann ich auf mein Froschen/Ele-fesseln vertrauen. Auch Unterbrechen klappt damit wunderbar (Machtgriff steinernner Kern z.B.) Ähnliches in der Todesmine: Als der Tank zum Magier sagte: Schaf bitte und ich den Buff: Immun gegen CC auf dem Mob gesehen hatte, wusste ich was kommen würde .... Der Magier ist mit Schafen gescheitert und hatte gerade 'ist immun' getippt, als sich der Immune dann auch schon in einen Frosch verwandelt hat.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Mit einem Heiler wie mir würde ich auch ganz sicher öfters tanken.


----------



## Destructix (17. April 2011)

Weniger Wartezeit für DD? Mehr tankende Spieler? Gerne... dann lasst das blöde Pullen, ogog gesabber, grundsätzlich auf das falsche Ziel gehen und dabei Aggro bekommen... aber das Wichtigste:

Drückt auf keinem Fall Bedarf, wenn der Tank sein Tankzeug noch braucht. Tut das wenn der Tank deutlich auf Gier oder Entzaubern geklickt hat.

Das war nach dem 5. Run der Grund, mich nicht mehr im Tool anzumelden und Gildenleute einzusammeln.

Vorallem lernt wieder als Gruppe zu spielen.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (17. April 2011)

Klassen Limit einführen wäre was gutes. Pro Klasse 500 Charakter pro Server. Finden zwar viele nicht gut aber für die Balance wäre es Hammer.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. April 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Klassen Limit einführen wäre was gutes. Pro Klasse 500 Charakter pro Server. Finden zwar viele nicht gut aber für die Balance wäre es Hammer.



Und dann? Dann gäbs auch nicht mehr Tanks als jetzt. Die Masse spielt halt einfach lieber DD.


----------



## Destructix (17. April 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Klassen Limit einführen wäre was gutes. Pro Klasse 500 Charakter pro Server. Finden zwar viele nicht gut aber für die Balance wäre es Hammer.



500 Furor/Waffen-Krieger, 500 Eulen/Katzen, 500 Frost-Dk, 500 Vergelter.... wo war da nochmal Platz für Tanks?!


----------



## hadedebyte (17. April 2011)

sagt mal was spielt ihr als Char in wow ist das dir Welt die euer Leben bestimmt? irgendwie versuchen wir doch alle unsere Welt hier wiederzufinden, uns da darzustellen wie wir uns im "normalen" Leben fühlen, sein wollen. Und zum Glück gibt es in unserem normalen Leben nicht so viele die nicht reinrennen und draufhauen. ich hab ich nen Paladin hier auf Level 50 gebracht bis ich mir dachte ne das ist geht zu weit das bist nicht du , und Achtung vor denen die es hier tun das es wenige sind kann ich verstehen. Und deshalb versuch ich mich als Magier, ... und der kann zuschlagen aber nicht einstecken und wir DDs sind halt abhängig von Tanks die reingehen.


----------



## Dogarn (17. April 2011)

Meine Lösung um als DD Die Wartezeit zu Verkürzen?

/2 Suche Tank der mit mir Randomheros geht. Zahle x Gold.

x sei eine Anzahl von Gold die der Spieler zahlen will, und die er durch das Dungeontool wieder reinbekommt.

Bei mir melden sich immer 3-4 Tanks xD
Und wenn ich selber als Tank spiele verdiene ich nebenbei ganz gut damit:

/2 Vermiete Tank zum Random Heros laufen.

melden sich immer 500-600 DDs und 300-400 Heiler.
(Ja der letze satz ist übertrieben xD)


----------



## Doofkatze (18. April 2011)

Ich würde ein Ingameforum schaffen, in dem sich ein ganzer Server auslassen kann, anstatt im Handelschannel zu spammen und man so eher gewillt ist, mit den fremden Leuten, die vernünftige Beiträge schreiben zu laufen.


----------



## RedShirt (18. April 2011)

Wenn einem Heal mit 



> /p Sorry, ich hab noch 318er Gear



vom *Hexer* 346er Wille-Items weggewürfelt werden (oder Mage, genau dasselbe), braucht man sich nicht wundern, warum man lieber als Shadow-DD in die Inis geht. =) Liebe 30 Minuten Film schauen als Heilen und nachher sich ärgern weil die Raidvoraussetzungen immer noch gleich weit weg sind.
(Armschienen gibts nicht beim Händler)

Nunc ludite aliud


----------



## Arawina (18. April 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Entschuldige, wenn ich Dich korrigieren muss.
> 
> Nein, es ist sogar weniger Heilaufwand, wenn man als Tank die Bossmechanik und seine CDs kennt. Unser Paladintankheiler würde den DK-Tank am liebsten mit in die Kiste nehmen.



Ich freue mich jedes Mal, wenn ich (als Heildose) einen guten(!) DK-Tank heilen darf (nicht muss!). Viel mehr Zeit für Gruppenheilung und wesentlich entspannter zu heilen als jede ander Tankklasse.

Zum Thema: Ich finde die Belohnungs-Mechanik gut. Erstens, weil eh nur gute Tanks/Heiler den Beutel auch erhalten werden, da DDs, die wegen dem Beutel Tank spielen wollen vor Ende der Ini ohnehin gekickt werden, und zweitens, weil es mehr Motivation auch für mich bedeutet, mal doch öfters mich mit 2nd-Tankspecc (oder auch als Heal) durch random-Heros zu quälen, die vor allem als Tank, der man die eierlegende Wollmilchsau spielen soll (marken, erklären, cc einteilen, unterbrechen, Adds bei manchen Bossen wie in Scharzfelshöhlen machen, am meisten Schaden von allen Leuten austeilen etc. pp.) teilweise einfach nur frustrierend sind.
Ich spiele auch dd-Klassen und da wäre ich auch froh, wenn ich durch diese Belohnugns-Mechanik dann mal statt 45 Minuten nur 30 warten muss auf nen inv, wenn in der Gilde grad kein Tank on ist oder grad was anderes macht. Da gönne ich dem Tank/Heal den Beutel gerne.


----------



## Zorgonn (23. April 2011)

Mal abgesehen davon das 30min nicht soooo lange ist, musst du nicht an die ini reisen/warten auf port, keine Gruppe suchen etc. Der Komfort ist also groesser als der Nachteil als DD / Heiler etwas warten zu muessen.

Lustig waere wenn man den Demology Baum des Hexers in einen Tank Baum verwandelt. Die Demo Form waere dann die Tank Form  
Das wuerde 20% mehr potentielle Tanks schaffen und eine voellig neue Komponente ins Spielen bringen, einen Tank der mit Debuffs und Demonen tankt und kaum / keine Melee faehigkeiten hat.

Aber ernsthaft, es gibt genug Tanks, genug Heiler und Hybridklassen, einfach alles so lassen wie es ist und sich mit 30 abfinden oder rerollen )


----------



## zoizz (23. April 2011)

> Meine Lösung um als DD Die Wartezeit zu Verkürzen?
> 
> /2 Suche Tank der mit mir Randomheros geht. Zahle x Gold.



Das habe ich auch mal eine Zeit lang gemacht, und auch ich hab recht gut verdient. Bei mir kostete ein Run 50g je Grpmember, die hat jeder zu Cata-Zeiten locker auf Tasche. 
Ich frage mich nur, was daran verwerflich ist, wenn die ganzen whiner im /2 dann losschlagen ^^


----------



## InFlameBlackrock (9. Mai 2012)

Ich Spiele 4 Tanks und 2 Heiler und mache auch alles Gildenintern.

Mich würden keine 10 Pferde in das LFG Tool reinbringen da

a) Leute drinne sind die auf alles bedarf würfeln um es zuverkaufen ( Ich nenne Sie die Lootassis auch viele im LFR Tool drinne )

b) irgend welche Leute in der Gruppe sind die denken ich Pull mal weil es geht mir zu langsam ( dann spielt selber nen Tank wenn Ihr die Geschwindikkeit angeben wollt )

c) ich als Tank auch noch die Aufgabe habe DMG zumachen da die meissten nicht mal auf 5k DPS kommen als DD

d) man eigentlich zu 70% nur Assis findet den eh alles scheiss egal ist da man den anderen meissst eh nie mehr sehen wird


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Mai 2012)

Wie willst Du diese Zustände treffend beurteilen, wenn Du doch alles gildenintern machst? Das widerspricht sich viel zu sehr. Außerdem: Von a bis d sind alles Klischees, die in über 90% überhaupt nicht eintreten und mit der Realität nichts zu tun haben. Ich bin des Öfteren im Dungeonfinder, sowohl High- als auch Lowlevel, unterwegs und erlebe solche Sachen so gut wie nie. Also auch wenn es reißerischer klingt... ein paar Fakten hier und da wären mal ganz angebracht. Die "beschissene Community" immer wieder hervorzuholen ist langsam echt ausgelutscht.

Aber mal zum Thema: Als DD hat man es naturgemäß etwas schwerer. Das ist in einem System mit Tank, Heiler und DD eben nicht zu vermeiden. Ein ordentlicher Lösungsansatz scheint der von Guild Wars 2 zu sein, wo es diese klassische Rolleneinteilung gar nicht erst gibt. Allerdings ist das Spiel auch von Haus aus darauf zugeschnitten, also sind Vergleiche schwer möglich. Wir werden in WoW wohl damit leben müssen. Es steht ja aber jedem frei, auch mal einen Tank/ Heiler zu spielen. Ist als Abwechslung zum ewigen Schaden machen sehr nett.


----------



## Kyrador (9. Mai 2012)

Wer hat denn den alten Thread wiederbelebt? o_O
Aber zum Thema selbst: interessant, dass es mit MoP nun Szenarios gibt, in denen man nur DD braucht. Wird sicher interessant, ob sich danach Tanks und / oder Heiler beschweren, dass sie längere Wartezeiten bekommen, weil die DD alle lieber Szenarios spielen.


----------



## InFlameBlackrock (9. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie willst Du diese Zustände treffend beurteilen, wenn Du doch alles gildenintern machst? Das widerspricht sich viel zu sehr. Außerdem: Von a bis d sind alles Klischees, die in über 90% überhaupt nicht eintreten und mit der Realität nichts zu tun haben. Ich bin des Öfteren im Dungeonfinder, sowohl High- als auch Lowlevel, unterwegs und erlebe solche Sachen so gut wie nie. Also auch wenn es reißerischer klingt... ein paar Fakten hier und da wären mal ganz angebracht. Die "beschissene Community" immer wieder hervorzuholen ist langsam echt ausgelutscht.
> 
> Aber mal zum Thema: Als DD hat man es naturgemäß etwas schwerer. Das ist in einem System mit Tank, Heiler und DD eben nicht zu vermeiden. Ein ordentlicher Lösungsansatz scheint der von Guild Wars 2 zu sein, wo es diese klassische Rolleneinteilung gar nicht erst gibt. Allerdings ist das Spiel auch von Haus aus darauf zugeschnitten, also sind Vergleiche schwer möglich. Wir werden in WoW wohl damit leben müssen. Es steht ja aber jedem frei, auch mal einen Tank/ Heiler zu spielen. Ist als Abwechslung zum ewigen Schaden machen sehr nett.




Ich hab damals LFG gemacht aber nun lass ich es weil es einfach zu viele Nerven kostet 

Und von A bis D sind keine Klischees glaub mir das ist leider traurige Wahrheit aber wenn du das noch nicht mitbekommen hast, hattest du sichr glück mit deinen Gruppen


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Mai 2012)

Nein, soviel Glück kann kein Mensch auf einmal haben. Natürlich hatte ich auch schon Spieler die sich daneben benommen haben, aber wie oft war das? Einmal in 2 Monaten? Man neigt halt dazu, die wenigen negativen Erlebnisse im Gedächtnis zu behalten und die vielen vielen vollkommen reibungslosen (und damit unspektakulären) Runs außen vor zu lassen. Ist wie überall... wenn mein Auto jahrelang problemlos läuft und dann einmal kaputt geht, verfluche ich die Kiste auch. Also lass Dir versichern - egal ob Todesminen oder Brunnen der Ewigkeit, der WEITAUS größte Teil der Instanzen verläuft völlig normal und flamefrei.


----------



## vortigaunt (9. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Also lass Dir versichern - egal ob Todesminen oder Brunnen der Ewigkeit, der WEITAUS größte Teil der Instanzen verläuft völlig normal und flamefrei.



Nicht!


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Mai 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> Nicht!


Doch. Du bist wieder dran.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Mai 2012)

ein minispiel einbauen ins lfg/lfr tool 

sowas wie bubblecap oder so was man damals schon als addon runterladen konnte


----------



## Quadun (9. Mai 2012)

ich muss hier einigen Recht geben ! Randoom Inzen zu gehen als DD ist echt schwer. Wenn ich mich z.b. mit meiner Druidin als Tank oder Heiler angemeldet habe, hatte ich manchmal direkt nach Anmeldung ne Gruppe, wenn ich aber dann sehe wie die DD´s einfach pullen oder den Tank nicht mal Aggro aufbauen lassen und einfach in die Gegnergruppe springen und denken der Tank und der Heiler machen das schon, verstehe ich vollkommen das die meistens Tanks und Heiler nurnoch Gildenintern gehen ! 
Ich hatte mal einen Fall einer Randoominze, glaub Seelenschmiede war es, das der Heiler und einige DD´s unfähig waren Ihre Klasse zu spielen und alle bis auf mein Kumpel und 1 Jäger die Gruppe verlassen haben. Der Hunter meinte dann Irreführung machen zu müssen und mit Merfachschuss eine Grp pullen zu müssen und hat dann die Grp verlassen  ! Auch kein netter Zug !
Meiner Meinung nach, gibt es meist einfach zuviele DD´s die Inzen gehen wollen. Das Gleichgewicht zwischen Tanks, Heilern und DD´s stimmt nicht ! Entweder sagen sich die meisten, heilen und Tanken will ich nicht, DD macht mehr Spass


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Mai 2012)

Quadun schrieb:


> wie die DD´s einfach pullen oder den Tank nicht mal Aggro aufbauen lassen und einfach in die Gegnergruppe springen und denken der Tank und der Heiler machen das schon


Ich selbst spiele 2 Tanks und 4 Heiler auf unterschiedlichstem Level, von 20 bis 85 ist alles dabei. Und ich sage: Welcher Tank nach 4.3 noch Zeit zum Aggro-Aufbau (!) benötigt macht grundlegend was falsch. Bis 70 ist es doch eh so, dass Tanks den meisten Schaden machen, da fragt man sich manchmal was die Daseinsberechtigung eines DD noch sein soll. Dazu der 500%-Aggrobonus - da DARF einfach nix zu den DDs abhauen. Selbst wenn die vorher pullen - ein bis zwei Styles und die Viecher sind wieder bei mir. Und als Heiler bin ich froh wenn mal was passiert, weil ich sonst eh nur im Halbschlaf hinterherlatsche. Ist dann noch Acc-Equip im Spiel wirds ein Durchrushen ohne nach links und rechts zu schauen.

Also nicht immer so verkrampft. Ein wenig Chaos kann durchaus auch Spaß machen, zumal in den derzeitigen stinklangweiligen, viel zu leichten und immer gleich ablaufenden Durchbomb-Instanzen. Den Spruch aus Vortigaunts Signatur kann man heutzutage problemlos umkehren: If you *lose* aggro, it means your going to&#65279; lose 50 dkp cause you didn't know what the f*ck to do!


----------



## Quadun (9. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich selbst spiele 2 Tanks und 4 Heiler auf unterschiedlichstem Level, von 20 bis 85 ist alles dabei. Und ich sage: Welcher Tank nach 4.3 noch Zeit zum Aggro-Aufbau (!) benötigt macht grundlegend was falsch. Bis 70 ist es doch eh so, dass Tanks den meisten Schaden machen, da fragt man sich manchmal was die Daseinsberechtigung eines DD noch sein soll. Dazu der 500%-Aggrobonus - da DARF einfach nix zu den DDs abhauen. Selbst wenn die vorher pullen - ein bis zwei Styles und die Viecher sind wieder bei mir. Und als Heiler bin ich froh wenn mal was passiert, weil ich sonst eh nur im Halbschlaf hinterherlatsche. Ist dann noch Acc-Equip im Spiel wirds ein Durchrushen ohne nach links und rechts zu schauen.
> 
> Also nicht immer so verkrampft. Ein wenig Chaos kann durchaus auch Spaß machen, zumal in den derzeitigen stinklangweiligen, viel zu leichten und immer gleich ablaufenden Durchbomb-Instanzen. Den Spruch aus Vortigaunts Signatur kann man heutzutage problemlos umkehren: If you *lose* aggro, it means your going to&#65279; lose 50 dkp cause you didn't know what the f*ck to do!



Recht hast Du aber ich habe das letztemal getankt da war noch ICC aktuell^^ hust hust etwas lange her :-D ! Nach der Talentbauumstellung habe ich es dann nochmal versucht, aber nicht so ganz hinbekommen^^ ! Ich kenn es halt nur aus ICC Zeiten^^ ! Wie es aktuell ist keine Ahnung. WEnn ich da tanken würde mit meiner Druidin, da müsste ich erstmal mein Gear überarbeiten damit ich mit dem Gear der anderen mithalten kann ;-) schäm ! 
Wird sich aber hoffentlich bald ändern.


----------



## vortigaunt (9. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die vorher pullen



und genau deswegen sollen u müssen DD länger warten....nehm ich für mich sogar selbst in Kauf. Wenn irgendein selten dämlicher idiotischer Guffel DD meint pullen zu müssen weiger ich mich schon aus Prinzip (als Pala) n Schild zu werfen. Setz ich mich daneben und wünsche viel Spaß.


----------



## Quadun (9. Mai 2012)

so habe ich es meistens auch gemacht !


----------



## Fedaykin (9. Mai 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> und genau deswegen sollen u müssen DD länger warten....nehm ich für mich sogar selbst in Kauf. Wenn irgendein selten dämlicher idiotischer Guffel DD meint pullen zu müssen weiger ich mich schon aus Prinzip (als Pala) n Schild zu werfen. Setz ich mich daneben und wünsche viel Spaß.



Früher funktionierte das auch noch, aber heute? Da lacht ein DD doch über die Trotzreaktion des Tanks. Das Erziehen kann man sich mittlerweile sparen.


----------



## Quadun (9. Mai 2012)

Ja leider ! "Früher" war einigers anders und angenehmer für Heiler und Tanks ;-) ! Da herrschte noch diziplien und die DD´s haben gewartet^^! Und man hatte als Tank das Kommande in Inzen und Raids^^


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Mai 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> und genau deswegen sollen u müssen DD länger warten....nehm ich für mich sogar selbst in Kauf. Wenn irgendein selten dämlicher idiotischer Guffel DD meint pullen zu müssen weiger ich mich schon aus Prinzip (als Pala) n Schild zu werfen. Setz ich mich daneben und wünsche viel Spaß.


Es gibt (leider? Gott sei Dank?) genug Möglichkeiten, um unbeschadet aus dem Kampf zu kommen, selbst wenn man als DD pullt. Siehe Jäger: Irreführung, Abschreckung, totstellen. Magier Spiegelbilder/ Eisblock. Schurke Schurkenhandel/ Verschwinden. Usw. Dass die Mobgruppe den DD zerfetzt ist ein Wunschtraum der Tanks, der sich schon lang nicht mehr erfüllt.

Hatte vor einer Weile mit meinem DK-Tank mal, dass ich in eine angefangene Instanz kam. Der vorige Tank hatte scheinbar die Gruppe verlassen und ich bekam bald zu spüren, warum. Die beiden anwesenden Arkanmagier lieferten sich einen wilden Wettstreit, wer zuerst und am schnellsten pullt. Sollte wahrscheinlich ein Damage-Race sein. Ich war erst verärgert, aber wollte mir das mal anschauen. Und merkte dass das durchaus Spaß machte. Ich war gefordert die Mobs zu mir zu bekommen, kein 08/15 wie sonst. Und dank Herzstoß hatten die beiden Möchtegern-Magier auch keine Chance, im Schaden mitzuhalten, was mich noch zusätzlich amüsierte. Ich bin locker geblieben und hatte Spaß... und das mein ich. Nicht alles so verbissen sehen.



Quadun schrieb:


> WEnn ich da tanken würde mit meiner Druidin, da müsste ich erstmal mein Gear überarbeiten damit ich mit dem Gear der anderen mithalten kann ;-) schäm !
> Wird sich aber hoffentlich bald ändern.


Warum schäm? Lässt sich doch fix nachholen. Und Bärchen ist sehr angenehm, hab auch einen. Charge-Prankenhieb-Hauen, dann haut Dir so schnell nix mehr ab. Schmeißt dazu noch Berserker an hängst die DDs sogar im Schaden ab. Bei einzelnen Gegnern Feenfeuer + Zerfleischen drauf, dann kannst erstmal autohit-afk gehen und was trinken holen, kommt eh keiner mit der Aggro ran. Druidentank ist fine.^^


----------



## Quadun (9. Mai 2012)

hm ok ! Ich hatte mit dme neuen Talentbaum so meine Probleme :-D ! Tankbärchen ist schon was feines ! Wenn ich da an ICC dran denke das der Second Tank das Problem hatte bei Saurfang mir die Aggro abzunehmen und selbst wenn ich nur autohit machte er min 1-2 min brauchte^^ ! Wie es jetzt aussieht weiss ich nicht ! Erstmal demnächst wieder spielen und dann mal weitersehen


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Mai 2012)

Hier mein Feral. Die Skillung kannst so übernehmen. Die Punkte in Brutaler Hieb und König des Dschungels sind frei variabel, manche nehmen lieber Stampede. Der Rest ist Standard.

Ich würde empfehlen, auch mit niedrigerem Equip den Fokus auf Beweglichkeit zu legen, weil der Bär am bestern damit skaliert. Selbst unser DK-Tank hat manchmal Probleme die Aggro gegen mich zu halten, da ist man mit dem Bären gut dran. Ausdauer bekommst genug durch Ausrüstung und evtl. Schmuckstücke.


----------



## Quadun (9. Mai 2012)

Danke ! Würde gerne meine Skillung mal posten, kann aber nicht auf meine Druidin zugreifen da ich sie schon lange nicht mehr gespielt habe !
Man sollte vielleicht mal genauer nachschauen wie der Char heist :-( schäm ! 
Hier mal meine Druidin. Hab da glaub ich nicht das Gear an was ich normalerweise anhabe wenn ich Tanke:

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/nazjatar/Coraxy/simple

!° Könnt ja was Tank bzw Heilerskillung Verbesserungsvorschläge machen ;-)


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Mai 2012)

Skillung ist in Ordnung, einige Punkte sind ja wie gesagt optional. Was die Ausrüstung betrifft gibts natürlich eine Menge nachzuholen, aber das geht halt recht schnell. Grundsätzlich nimmt ein Bär heute nichts mehr mit Stärke, die Zeiten sind vorbei. Grund ist, dass 1 Stärke nur noch 1 Angriffskraft bringt. Ausnahme ist wenn der Gegenstand mit Stärke DEUTLICH besser ist als der mit Beweglichkeit (z.B. eine Waffe mit bedeutend höherem Itemlevel).

Generell kannst Du in punkto Beweglichkeits-Ausrüstung im Gegensatz zur Katze als Bär nach der Maxime gehen: Was ein höheres Itemlevel hat ist auch besser. Scheu auch nicht, das eine oder andere PvP-Teil anzulegen, die Sachen sind trotz Abhärtung erstmal nicht übel. Wichtig ist: mehr Rüstung, mehr Ausdauer, mehr Beweglichkeit. Die sekundären Werte wie Ausweich- und Meisterschaftswertung werden zurechtgeschmiedet. In der Hinsicht hat es ein Bär relativ bequem.

Edit: Noch kurz zu den Glyphen. Bei den primären kommt noch Berserker rein, mehr Zerfleischen ist immer gut, zumal Du damit ja auch einen Spalteneffekt hast während Bersi läuft. Gut für die Aggro in Gruppen. Bei den Erheblichen würde ich Feenfeuer (das reicht weit genug) gegen die Wiedergeburt-Glyphe austauschen. Als Bär kommt man nicht so oft zu einem Battlerezz, da man ja aus der Bärform geht und nicht mehr kritimmun ist, aber wenn man die Chance hat wird derjenige mit 100% Leben wiederbelebt. Das freut jeden Heiler und macht den Druiden-Rezz zum besten im Spiel (DK und Hexer... pah). Rasende Regeneration ist so eine Sache. Du verstärkst zwar die externe Heilung auf Dich, beraubst Dich aber einem Deiner eigenen Heileffekte und damit Oh-Shit-CDs. Ich hab die Glyphe nicht drin und würde sie auch nie reinmachen, aber das ist Ansichtssache und von Bär zu Bär verschieden.


----------



## Quadun (9. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Skillung ist in Ordnung, einige Punkte sind ja wie gesagt optional. Was die Ausrüstung betrifft gibts natürlich eine Menge nachzuholen, aber das geht halt recht schnell. Grundsätzlich nimmt ein Bär heute nichts mehr mit Stärke, die Zeiten sind vorbei. Grund ist, dass 1 Stärke nur noch 1 Angriffskraft bringt. Ausnahme ist wenn der Gegenstand mit Stärke DEUTLICH besser ist als der mit Beweglichkeit (z.B. eine Waffe mit bedeutend höherem Itemlevel).
> 
> Generell kannst Du in punkto Beweglichkeits-Ausrüstung im Gegensatz zur Katze als Bär nach der Maxime gehen: Was ein höheres Itemlevel hat ist auch besser. Scheu auch nicht, das eine oder andere PvP-Teil anzulegen, die Sachen sind trotz Abhärtung erstmal nicht übel. Wichtig ist: mehr Rüstung, mehr Ausdauer, mehr Beweglichkeit. Die sekundären Werte wie Ausweich- und Meisterschaftswertung werden zurechtgeschmiedet. In der Hinsicht hat es ein Bär relativ bequem.
> 
> Edit: Noch kurz zu den Glyphen. Bei den primären kommt noch Berserker rein, mehr Zerfleischen ist immer gut, zumal Du damit ja auch einen Spalteneffekt hast während Bersi läuft. Gut für die Aggro in Gruppen. Bei den Erheblichen würde ich Feenfeuer (das reicht weit genug) gegen die Wiedergeburt-Glyphe austauschen. Als Bär kommt man nicht so oft zu einem Battlerezz, da man ja aus der Bärform geht und nicht mehr kritimmun ist, aber wenn man die Chance hat wird derjenige mit 100% Leben wiederbelebt. Das freut jeden Heiler und macht den Druiden-Rezz zum besten im Spiel (DK und Hexer... pah). Rasende Regeneration ist so eine Sache. Du verstärkst zwar die externe Heilung auf Dich, beraubst Dich aber einem Deiner eigenen Heileffekte und damit Oh-Shit-CDs. Ich hab die Glyphe nicht drin und würde sie auch nie reinmachen, aber das ist Ansichtssache und von Bär zu Bär verschieden.



ok danke :-D !" Das die Ausrüstung ausgebaut werdn muss ist mir klar ! Mit dem DMG was die DD´s mit besserem Gear austeilen, werd ich da wohl Probleme bekommen mit der Aggro^^


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Mai 2012)

Quadun schrieb:


> ok danke :-D !" Das die Ausrüstung ausgebaut werdn muss ist mir klar ! Mit dem DMG was die DD´s mit besserem Gear austeilen, werd ich da wohl Probleme bekommen mit der Aggro^^


Da auch Deine Ausrüstung steigt ist das Problem nicht von langer Dauer, keine Sorge.


----------

